# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  On Telecoms - Παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, περισσότερα προβλήματα ασφάλειας και αντιδράσεις

## yiapap

*Εισαγωγή*
Στα μέσα του προηγούμενου μήνα (Μάρτιος 2007) πολλοί χρήστες που είχαν παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό της νέας υπηρεσίας της On Telecoms παρατήρησαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν  να αλλάξουν πολλές από τις ρυθμίσεις στο configuration του router.
__________________________________

*Τα προβλήματα*
Συγκεκριμένα με απλή σύνδεση χρήστη (login:on, password:on) δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα ρύθμισης του Port Forwarding (PNAT) ή της ενεργοποίησης του UPnP.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια σειρά εφαρμογών είτε δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου (ενδεικτικά: Incoming Remote Desktop, FTP Server, VoIP) είτε υπολειτουργεί (ενδεικτικά: Online Gaming, MSN, p2p applications).

Επίσης παρατηρήθηκε ότι η πόρτα του web management interface του router ήταν προσβάσιμη από οπουδήποτε στο Διαδίκτυο. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το κοινό username, password αποτελούσε μια σοβαρή απειλή ασφάλειας. Αυτή η απειλή και το τι συνεπάγεται δημοσιεύτηκε στα δίκτυα Ed2k/KAD και αμέσως μετά στο YouTube.

Η On Telecoms έδρασε άμεσα και έκλεισε την εν λόγω πόρτα, όμως κράτησε τα default username και password.

Επιπρόσθετα στα παραπάνω, έγινε φανερό ότι η On Telecoms έχει ένα δεύτερο σετ username/password που τους δίνει τη δυνατότητα πλήρους διαχείρισης του router *χωρίς* την άδεια του χρήστη!
__________________________________

*Η Διαμαρτυρία*
Κατόπιν όλων αυτών και θεωρώντας ότι ο κλειδωμένος router και η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης από την εταιρεία χωρίς την έγκριση του χρήστη αποτελούν και σοβαρό πρόβλημα ασφάλειας και μια υπηρεσία τελείως διαφορετική από αυτή που είχαν υπογράψει στη σύμβαση με την On Telecoms, 81 χρήστες απέστειλαν Επιστολή Διαμαρτυρίας προς την εταιρεία και τις αρμόδιες αρχές στις 28 Μαρτίου.

Στο ενδιάμεσο οι πρώτοι ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες άρχισαν να αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με τις εφαρμογές και την πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο οπότε και ξεκίνησε ο καθένας μια "διαπραγμάτευση" με τον Πάροχο (On) ζητώντας να ανοίξουν κάποιες πόρτες ώστε να μπορούν οι πελάτες να τρέχουν υπηρεσίες. Αυτές οι διαπραγματεύσεις είχαν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα, από την άμεση εξυπηρέτηση ,έως την καθυστέρηση ημερών, έως τελικά την άρνηση της On Telecoms να ανοίγει νέες πόρτες και την παραπομπή των χρηστών στην (ακριβότερη) υπηρεσία "On Office".
__________________________________

*Επίσκεψη στην Οn Telecoms*
Στις 3 Απριλίου 2007, μια ομάδα πελατών της On και χρηστών του ADSLgr επισκέφθηκε τα γραφεία της εταιρείας για να τους εκθέσει τους προβληματισμούς και τις αντιρρήσεις μας σχετικά με τα παραπάνω. Η τετράωρη συνάντηση φάνηκε να αφήνει πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις στους συμμετέχοντες και στο θέμα του IPTV και στο θέμα της πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο.
__________________________________

*Απάντηση στη Διαμαρτυρία*
Χθες στις 4 Απριλίου ο κ.Γκίκας, Γενικός Διευθυντής Λειτουργιών της On Telecoms απέστειλε την παρακάτω απάντηση:

*Spoiler:*




			ΠΡΟΣ: ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ(Psyx)

Κοιν: Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων
Κηφισίας 60, 15125 Μαρούσι
Φαξ: 210-6105049
Κοιν: Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα
Κηφισίας 1-3, 15123 Αμπελόκηποι
Φαξ: 210-6475628
Κοιν: Αρχή Διασφάλισης Απορρήτου Επικοινωνιών
Ιερού Λόχου 3, 15124 Μαρούσι
Φαξ: 210-6387666
Κοιν: Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης
Πλατ.Κάνιγγος, 10181 Αθήνα
Φαξ: 210-3829640
Κοιν: Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή
Λεωφ. Αλεξάνδρας 144, 11471 Αθήνα
Φαξ: 210-6460414


Μαρούσι, 4 Απριλίου 2007
ΟΝ/ΕΤ/ΟP/ΚG. 324

ΘΕΜΑ: Απάντηση στην από 27.3.2007 επιστολή


Αγαπητέ κε. xxxxxxxx,
Αγαπητοί Κύριοι και Κυρίες,
Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Σε απάντηση της από 27 Μαρτίου 2007 επιστολής σας, η Εταιρεία μας επιθυμεί να σας διατυπώσει και εγγράφως την πολιτική της και τις απόψεις της αναφορικά με τα θέματα τα οποία θίγετε στην ανωτέρω επιστολή.

H Εταιρεία μας είναι μια εταιρεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών Νέας Γενιάς, που ξεκίνησε την εμπορική της λειτουργία στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 2007, προσφέροντας μια σειρά πρωτόγνωρων υπηρεσιών σε ιδιώτες και εταιρικούς πελάτες μέσω ενός ιδιόκτητου μητροπολιτικού δικτύου οπτικών ινών στην Αττική, μήκους άνω των 170 χλμ.

Με στόχο την πλήρη και καλύτερη δυνατή πρόσβαση στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του εμπορικού πακέτου της Εταιρείας μας «Όλα σε ένα», όλοι οι οικιακοί πελάτες λαμβάνουν από την Εταιρεία μας, χωρίς χρέωση ως χρησιδάνειο, ένα σετ πρωτοποριακού εξοπλισμού που περιλαμβάνει ένα μόντεμ/ρούτερ (Pirelli) και ένα set-top-box (Sagem).

Ο εξοπλισμός αυτός είναι ρυθμισμένος από την Εταιρεία μας εκ των προτέρων, προκειμένου να είμαστε σε θέση να παρέχουμε σε όλους τους συνδρομητές μας της την πληρέστερη και καλύτερη δυνατή πρόσβαση και λειτουργία όλων των υπηρεσιών (τηλέφωνο, Ίντερνετ και βίντεο), οι οποίες είναι διαθέσιμες μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου μας.

Η πρακτική αυτή είναι αναγκαία και οι ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν (ούτε από τον χρήστη, ούτε από την On Telecoms κατόπιν αιτήματος του χρήστη) λόγω του καινοτόμου χαρακτήρα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και ειδικά των υπηρεσιών video, που απαιτούν για την ορθή λειτουργία τους τις συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις.

Σας επισημαίνουμε ότι, σε αντιδιαστολή με τα όσα αναφέρονται στην ανωτέρω επιστολή σας, αυτός ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζει την πρόσβαση σε δημοφιλείς εφαρμογές Internet όπως ΙΜ, online games, P2P και torrents, χωρίς την ανάγκη διαφορετικών ρυθμίσεων από τον χρήστη.

Προς αποφυγή τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων, σας αναφέρουμε ότι δεν υφίσταται καμία διαδικασία ή πολιτική ενεργοποίησης θυρών (ports) από την Εταιρεία μας, ούτε καμία διαδικασία αλλαγής ρυθμίσεων, όπως διατυπώνετε στην επιστολή σας. Όπως προαναφέραμε, ο εξοπλισμός ο οποίος παρέχεται από την Εταιρεία μας και οι ρυθμίσεις αυτού δεν δύνανται να τροποποιηθούν.

Επίσης, σας αναφέρουμε ότι η έννοια της “απεριόριστης πρόσβασης στο Internet/Διαδίκτυο” αναφέρεται διεθνώς, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ελλάδας, σε χρόνο και όγκο (“time and volume”), την οποία και παρέχει η ON Telecoms.

Επιπρόσθετα, αναφορικά με το θέμα της ασφάλειας των συστημάτων και των δεδομένων των συνδρομητών και του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών, σας τονίζουμε ότι η Εταιρεία μας και οι εργαζόμενοι σε αυτήν δεν έχουν καμία πρόσβαση στους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές των συνδρομητών. Αντιθέτως, η Εταιρεία μας έχει λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ώστε να εξασφαλίζει την ασφάλεια και το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών. Ο εξοπλισμός, που παρέχεται, έχει εγκατεστημένο ‘firewall’, το οποίο εγγυάται την ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης από οιονδήποτε τρίτον (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Εταιρείας μας). Σε τυχόν αλλαγή των ρυθμίσεων ή άλλης επέμβασης και τροποποίησης, η ON Telecoms δεν θα ήταν σε θέση να εγγυηθεί την ασφάλεια αυτών. Βάσει των ανωτέρω, πιστεύουμε ότι λανθασμένα αναφέρετε για αυξημένο κίνδυνο από τη χρήση κοινών κωδικών πρόσβασης, παράνομης πρόσβασης τρίτων μέσω ‘http πρόσβασης στο Web Management Interface του δρομολογητή’. Σας επισημαίνουμε ότι ουδείς έχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο και επιπροσθέτως, πέραν των ανωτέρω διαβεβαιώσεών μας περί ασφαλείας του εξοπλισμού, των συστημάτων και των δεδομένων, ικανοποιούμε το αίτημά σας για προσωπικούς κωδικούς στον εξοπλισμό, ώστε να δύνασθε να αλλάξετε το username και το password.

Δεν συμφωνούμε με τους ισχυρισμούς σας περί επανειλημμένης παραπλάνησής σας εκ μέρους της Εταιρείας μας, καθώς θεωρούμε ότι οι πληροφορίες, οι όροι και τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνονται στον διαδικτυακό τόπο της ON Telecoms (www.ontelecoms.com), καθώς και η ενημέρωση που σας παρείχε το τμήμα Customer Care και τα στελέχη μας, υπήρξε πλέον εξυπηρετική προσπαθώντας κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο να σας διαφωτίσουν για τις υπηρεσίες μας και να σας παρέχουν ικανοποιητικές απαντήσεις στις εξειδικευμένες και πολλές φορές περίπλοκες και τεχνικές ερωτήσεις που κάθε φορά διατυπώνατε.

Το Triple Play πακέτο μας «Όλα σε ένα», το οποίο περιλαμβάνει την πρωτοποριακή τριπλή υπηρεσία τηλέφωνο, Ίντερνετ και βίντεο, είναι σχεδιασμένο για να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες κυρίως οικιακών χρηστών, όπως οικογενειών, και θεωρούμε ότι δεν καλύπτει εκτός “οικιακού” σκοπού και “οικιακής χρήσης” ενέργειες. Κατά συνέπεια, τυχόν εξελιγμένες, επαγγελματικές ή άλλου είδους ανάγκες σας, ή χρήση άλλων τεχνικών ενεργειών, να ικανοποιούνται από άλλα πακέτα της Εταιρείας μας, όπως το “ON Office” ή το “ON Business”. Όπως αναφέρετε και εσείς στην επιστολή σας «ενδέχεται κάποιους προχωρημένους χρήστες του διαδικτύου να μην τους ενδιαφέρει το Triple Play, αλλά μόνο η υπηρεσία πρόσβασης ADSL». Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις άλλα πακέτα που προσφέρει η Εταιρεία μας θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν τις αυξημένες ανάγκες σας σε πρόσβαση ADSL.

Η ΟΝ Telecoms επένδυσε στην δημιουργία ενός εκτενούς ιδιόκτητου δικτύου οπτικών ινών τεχνολογίας νέας γενιάς, με σκοπό να φέρει για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα υπηρεσίες Triple Play (τηλέφωνο, Ίντερνετ και βίντεο) μέσω ανταγωνιστικών πακέτων στις καλύτερες τιμές. Σε περίπτωση που οι υπηρεσίες του πακέτου Triple Play της Εταιρείας μας «Όλα σε ένα», που σας παρέχουμε, δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες σας, θα σας παρέχουμε κάθε δυνατή συνδρομή για να ακυρώσετε τις σχετικές αιτήσεις ή/και να διακόψετε τις σχετικές συνδέσεις.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την επιλογή σας στην εταιρεία μας, απολογούμαστε για τυχόν ταλαιπωρία σας και είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οτιδήποτε περαιτέρω χρειαστείτε. Επίσης θα θέλαμε να σας τονίσουμε ότι εκτιμούμε ιδιαίτερα την επικοινωνία μας αυτή και τις τεχνικές παρατηρήσεις που θα μας βοηθήσουν να βελτιώσουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας.


Με τιμή,

_________________
Κάρολος Γκίκας
Γενικός Διευθυντής Λειτουργιών 
		


Όπως είναι προφανές και θα συζητηθεί εκτενώς σε αυτό το νήμα η απάντηση αυτή κρίνεται *μη ικανοποιητική*.
__________________________________

*"Ο εξοπλισμός, που παρέχεται, έχει εγκατεστημένο ‘firewall’, το οποίο εγγυάται την ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης από οιονδήποτε τρίτον [...] Βάσει των ανωτέρω, πιστεύουμε ότι λανθασμένα αναφέρετε για αυξημένο κίνδυνο από τη χρήση κοινών κωδικών πρόσβασης, παράνομης πρόσβασης τρίτων μέσω ‘http πρόσβασης στο Web Management Interface του δρομολογητή’."*

Ειδικά, όσον αφορά στο θέμα ασφάλειας του router, *όλοι οι πελάτες της On Telecoms διέτρεχαν και συνεχίζουν να διατρέχουν σοβαρότατο κίνδυνο.*

*Σήμερα δίνουμε δημόσια το δεύτερο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας, το οποίο είναι πιο σημαντικό από το πρώτο. 

Διαβάστε προσεκτικά τους όρους χρήσης!*

Το κενό ασφάλειας εκμεταλεύεται την default IP (192.168.1.1) του Pirelli και το κοινό username, password για να βγάλει εκτός λειτουργίας τον router, *ΧΩΡΙΣ* να είναι απαραίτητη οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια από την πλευρά του χρήστη.

Υπόψη ότι ακόμη κι αν το IP είναι διαφορετικό, ακόμη και αν τελικά δοθεί η δυνατότητα αλλαγής του user login και password που σήμερα είναι κοινά, το πρόβλημα παραμένει αφού:
 Συνήθως ως gateway ορίζονται συγκεκριμένες IP διευθύνσεις (π.χ. 192.168.0.1 ή 192.168.1.254). Ο κώδικας μπορεί να δοκιμάζει μια-μια όλες τις IP έως ότου βρει αυτή του Pirelli Ακόμη και αν αλλάξει το ζευγάρι username και password του χρήστη, παραμένει κοινό το administration username και password που χρησιμοποιεί η On Telecoms. Αυτό το ζευγάρι μπορεί να εξαχθεί με διάφορους τρόπους από τον router και όχι μόνο.

Υπόψη ότι ο κώδικας μπορεί να αποθηκευτεί οπουδήποτε. Π.χ. σε μια πληρωμένη διαφημιστική καταχώρηση στο MSN Messenger ή στο ADSLgr χωρίς φυσικά τη γνώση τους.

Αναμένουμε το video του exploit την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Eπίσης είναι άξιο διερεύνησης πως ένα DISABLED firewall που η εταιρεία απαγορεύει στον χρήστη να το κάνει enabled προστατεύει τη σύνδεση.

*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Επιτρέπεται η μερική ή ολική αντιγραφή και αναπαραγωγή της παραπάνω Είδησης σε άλλους Δικτυακούς Τόπους, Fora, Ηλεκτρονικά ή Έντυπα Μέσα. 
Παρακαλείστε μόνο να τοποθετήσετε το παρακάτω link προς αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:*
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88701

----------


## DVader

Με ανυπομονησία...... Βασικά παραλίγο να γίνω σνυδρομητής τους !! Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλω τον δικό τους δρομολογητή και μάλιστα κλειδωμένο  :Embarassed:    Είχα σκοπό να πάρω ένα ωραίο Ciscaki ή κάτι αντιστοιχο .....Πωπωπωπωπω  :Evil:

----------


## andz

:One thumb up:   πολύ καλή δουλειά yiapap 

Να δούμε αν τώρα θα ιδρώσουν τα αυτιά των αρμοδίων.

----------


## rokko74

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!!! Μπράβο!!!!!!!

----------


## nnn

Το 2ο exploit κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και το πιο σοβαρό,και από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δεν το έχουν εντοπίσει ακόμα.
Βλέποντας και την απάντηση του κ.Γκίκα έμμεσα σπρώχνει τους heavy users στα άλλα τους πακέτα με την παραδοχή ό,τι στο απλό τους πρόγραμμα έχουν δώσει βάση στην Ip Tv και λιγότερο στις άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Θεωρώ ό,τι αυτό έπρεπε να το είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει από την αρχή.

----------


## vagskarm

Μπράβο yiapap, τελικά είναι πάντα επίκαιρο το:

"Φοβάμαι όλ' αυτά που θα γίνουν για μένα, χωρίς εμένα".

----------


## IrmaRules

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο το γεγονός ότι η εταιρεία ΟΝ, μας έδωσε την δυνατότητα μέσω κάποιον εκπροσώπων μας να δούμε κάποια πράγματα από κοντά.
Πρώτο και βασικότερο είδαμε ότι η εταιρεία συνεχίζει σταθερά την πολιτική της άλλα λέμε και άλλα κάνουμε. Αυτή η πολιτική είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι εφαρμόζεται από το CC αλλά και από την διεύθνση. 
Για όλα αυτά που ενημέρωσαν τους φίλους μας που επισκέφτηκαν τα γραφεία τους, τα ακύρωσαν με μιας, με την επιστολή τους.
Εγώ δεν επιτρέπω σε καμία εταιρεία να έχει πρόσβαση στον χώρο μου χωρίς την συγκατάθεση μου. Με τις πολιτικές της η ΟΝ με αναγκάζει να κλείνω το PC το Router μου και οτιδήποτε άλλο συνδέεται πάνω σε αυτό όταν δεν είμαι παρόν.
Δεν σκοπεύω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση μου.
Αν και λίγο off topic θέλω να μοιραστώ μια μικρή μου εμπειρία πολύ σύντομα.
Όταν ήμουν 15 χρονών είχα μια συνδρομή σε ένα περιοδικό. Το περιοδικό ήρθε στο σπίτι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Πήγα κατευθείαν στο ταχυδρομείο με το περιοδικό και μίλησα στον διευθυντή (τότε έμενα σε μικρή πόλη)
Εκείνος περιφρονητικά έβγαλε 500 δραχμές και μου είπε πάρε να αγοράσεις το περιοδικό.
Του εξήγησα εξήσου περιφρονητικά ότι παίρνω συνδρομή για να έρχεται το περιοδικό σπίτι μου και περιμένω την επόμενη μέρα τον ταχυδρόμο με το περιοδικό.
Το περιοδικό ήρθε την επομένη με τον ταχυδρόμο.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι όταν αγοράζω μια υπηρεσία απαιτώ να μου την παρέχουν όπως πρέπει και όχι όπως τους βολεύει. Δεν θα ακυρώσω και θα απαιτήσω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ να λάβω τις υπηρεσίες.
Σε συνέχεια των βίντεο που θα μας δείξουν τα παιδιά, θα δημοσιοποιήσω μια επιστολή που θα αποστείλω σε διάφορες εταιρείες ζητώντας διαβεβαίωση ότι θα είμαι ασφαλής χρησιμοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ.

Ελπίζω να χαλαρώσω σήμερα και να καταφέρω να "βγάλω λίγη δουλειά"

----------


## A_gamer

Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά όσοι διαμαρτυρηθήκατε στην ΟΝ.Εύχομαι τελικά να καταφέρετε να την κάνετε να επιτρέψει το Port Forwarding και φυσικά να καλύψει τα φοβερά κενά ασφαλείας.

Υ.Γ.:Είναι "όλα δια τον λαόν αλλ' ουδέν δια του λαού" ,το οποίο παραπέμπει σε ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα. :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Ποια ειναι η "οικιακη χρηση " ενος υπολογιστη? :Thinking:

----------


## aragorn

Κι αυτό επικοινωνιακό λάθος κύριε Γκίκα;;;

ΥΓ
Μπράβο σε όλους όσους μόχθησαν για την ανάδειξη των σημαντικών προβλημάτων που προέρχονται από την πολιτική της ΟΝ.

----------


## Dimitris73

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από μένα σε όλους όσους ασχολούνται και σπαταλούν χρόνο για την e-ασφάλεια όλων μας!  
Αυτή η είδηση θα δημοσιοποιηθεί και αλλού?

----------


## ioannis32

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους συνφορουμίτες για το χρόνο, την υπομονή τους και την επιμονή τους στο να αναδείξουν τα σημαντικά προβλήματα στην παροχή της υπηρεσίας από την ΟΝ.

Θεωρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο, τεράστιο, κενό ασφάλειας θα πρέπει να γίνει γνωστό στον ειδικό τύπο, διότι οι δυνητικές του επιπτώσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες τόσο για την εταιρεία όσο και για τον ταλαίπωρο τελικό χρήστη.

Και πάλι μπράβο! :Clap:

----------


## apok

ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ
Θα παρακαλούσα να κρατήσουμε το topic καθαρό απο offtopic μηνύματα και ζητωκραυγές.

Όποιος φιλος έχει να πει κάτι επι της ουσίας έχει καλώς.. Όποιος δεν έχει, τοτε καλο θα ειναι να παρακολουθεί την συζήτηση.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## wolfy

Πολύ καλό το στήσιμο της είδησης και του ξεμπροστιάσματος της αναξιοπιστίας της ΟΝ.
Άλλο ένα τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας με την ευγενή χορηγία της ΟΝ Telecoms.....

Όσοι λοιπόν σκέφτονται να μπουν στην ΟΝ ξέρουν τι θα βρούν μπροστά τους.

Ας κρατηθεί ψηλά η είδηση ως και μετά τις γιορτές ώστε να την δουν ακόμα περισσότεροι όταν θα γυρίσουν απο τις διακοπές τους.

----------


## devnull

Εϊχατε κάποια απάντηση από κάποια από τις Αρχές στις οποίες κοινοποιήσατε την επιστολή; Έστω κάποια επιβεβαιωση ότι έλαβαν την καταγγελία και ότι προτίθενται να το κοιτάξουν....

Όσοι από εμάς είμαστε χρήστης του ADSLgr έχουμε την ευκαιρία να ενημερωθούμε από την κίνηση σας παιδιά (και πραγματικά πολλά μπράβο για την κινητοποίηση σας και τις αντιδράσεις σας). Το θέμα είναι το εξής : πώς αυτό μπορεί να φτάσει παραέξω. Έχουν γίνει κάποιες ενέργειες ώστε να κοινοποιήσετε αυτές σας τις ενστάσεις (που είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ σωστές) σε κάποια άλλα μέσα ώστε να ενημερωθεί και το ευρύτερο κοινό; Παραδείγματος χάρη, έντυπος και ηλεκτρονικός τύπος;

Πάντως η απάντηση του κ. Γκίκα, μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά απογοητευτική και θα περίμενα κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό, ιδιαίτερα δεδομένου ότι απευθύνεται σε εξειδικευμένο κοινό. Κρίμα γιατί χάλασε η οποιαδήποτε καλή εικόνα για την τεχνική "σοβαρότητα" της εταιρείας, όπως αυτή φαινόταν από την επίσκεψη σας.

----------


## nontasg

Κρίμα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα.Η ON Telecoms πρέπει να δώσει πολλές περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις και να διορθώσει τα λάθη της.Με τη σειρά μου να πω κι εγώ μπράβο στα παιδιά του adslgr για τις κινήσεις που έκαναν  :Wink: 

ΥΣ : Πάντως να σας πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν εμπιστευόμουν τους routers και το port forwarding.... :Razz:

----------


## akrato

Είμαι από τους πρώτους που καλωσόρισαν την ΟΝ και την όντως πρωτοποριακή της υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα τόσο μέσα από το www.adslgr.com όσο και από το www.avsite.gr στο οποίο αρκετοί γνωρίζετε την καθημερινή μου ενασχόληση. 

Προσωπικά, βρίσκοντας και τα τεχνικά στοιχεία της ΟΝ σκέφτηκα ότι ήρθε επιτέλους στην Ελλάδα μία εταιρία με Ευρωπαική νοοτροπία. 

Ακόμα και τώρα μετά την επίσκεψη στα γραφεία τους, ακόμα και μετά την επιστολή του κ. Γκίκα ελπίζω... 

Το πρόβλημα της ΟΝ δεν είναι η υπηρεσίες της. Δεν είναι η στρατηγική της ούτε ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για αρπακτή. Το πρόβλημα στην ΟΝ είναι οι άνθρωποί της. Τα στελέχη της. 

Υπάρχει μία νοοτροπία εχθρική απέναντι σε οτιδήποτε "δύσκολο". Η λογική μιας εταιρίας που θα δουλεύει "ρολόι" με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόπο όχι μόνο δεν είναι Ευρωπαική νοοτροπία αλλά ούτε στην Ελλάδα ταιριάζει. Κλειδώνουμε τους routers για να "έχουμε ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας". Ελέγχουμε τα πάντα για είμαστε βέβαιοι για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών μας. Αυτή είναι η λογική της ήσσονος προσπάθειας. Μία λογική που αναφέρεται στα στελέχη όμως και όχι στην εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη. 

Κάποιοι επένδυσαν πάρα πολλά χρήματα σε υποδομές και μπράβο τους και επιτέλους στην Ελλάδα! 

Όταν αυτοί αρχίσουν να αναρωτιούνται γιατί τέτοια δυσφήμιση στην ΟΝ ας κοιτάξουν στο σχεδιασμό της υπηρεσίας. 

Υ.Γ. Βλέπω στο adslgr κάποιους οι οποίοι έχουν βγάλει την απόφασή τους για την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ και την κάθε Tellas και τον κάθε ΟΤΕ πολύ πριν γίνει οτιδήποτε. Και φανατίζονται λες και δεν είμαστε ελεύθεροι καταναλωτές αλλά οπαδοί της μίας ή της άλλης εταιρίας. Καταλαβαίνω πολύ εύκολα ποιοί είναι "οπαδοί" και ποιοί απλά ανησυχούν ως καταναλωτές. Όμως η κάθε ΟΝ ευθύνεται στο αν δίνει ή όχι επιχειρήματα στους "οπαδούς" να την δυσφημίσουν...

Υ.Γ.2 *Θεωρώ ότι η ενέργεια του yiapap δείχνει πως ένα φόρουμ προστατεύει όχι μόνο τους καταναλωτές αλλά πάνω από όλα την εταιρεία την ίδια.* Πολλά λάθη θα είχαν αποφευχθεί από πολλές εταιρίες αρκεί να άκουγαν κάποια φόρα... στο εξωτερικό το έχουν καταλάβει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια. Καιρός να το καταλάβουν και στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## nrg_polini

Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι σε ενα τετοιο σημαντικο τομεα (ασφαλεια) λειτουργησαν ως αρπακολιστες. Σε λιγες μερες καποια παιδια απο εδω μεσα εχουν βρει 2 κενα ασφαλειας, και ποιος ξερει ποσα ακομα υπαρχουν :Thumb down:

----------


## yiapap

> Η πρακτική αυτή είναι αναγκαία και οι ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν (ούτε από τον χρήστη, ούτε από την On Telecoms κατόπιν αιτήματος του χρήστη) λόγω του καινοτόμου χαρακτήρα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και ειδικά των υπηρεσιών video, που απαιτούν για την ορθή λειτουργία τους τις συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις.


Ακόμη και αν υποθέσουμε ότι για τις καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες είναι απαραίτητο το κλείδωμα αυτών των ρυθμίσεων, δε νομίζω ότι η απλή πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο συγκαταλέγεται σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Αλλιώς την ίδια ανάγκη προστασίας θα είχαν όλοι οι Πάροχοι. Μέχρι σήμερα η On Telecoms είναι ο μοναδικός Πάροχος που έκρινε ότι υπάρχει αυτή η ανάγκη.




> Σας επισημαίνουμε ότι, σε αντιδιαστολή με τα όσα αναφέρονται στην ανωτέρω επιστολή σας, αυτός ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζει την πρόσβαση σε δημοφιλείς εφαρμογές Internet όπως ΙΜ, online games, P2P και torrents, χωρίς την ανάγκη διαφορετικών ρυθμίσεων από τον χρήστη.


Πως μπορεί ο χρήστης να παίξει WOW όταν πρέπει να ανοίξει την πόρτα 3724(TCP) και για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα τις 6881-6999; (Πηγή)
Πως μπορεί ο χρήστης να δεχτεί ένα αρχείο μέσω του MSN File Transfer ή να δεχτεί μια εισερχόμενη φωνητική κλήση μέσω της ίδιας εφαρμογής όταν πρέπει να έχει μια σειρά πορτών ανοιχτές; (Πηγή)
Πως μπορεί ο χρήστης να τρέξει μια εφαρμογή Remote Desktop (π.χ. Remote Administrator) όταν συνήθως πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον μια πόρτα ανοιχτή; (Πηγή)
Πως μπορεί ο χρήστης να στήσει οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία (service) που θα εξυπηρετεί εισερχόμενες αιτήσεις όταν δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανοίγει πόρτες (π.χ. FTP Service)




> Επίσης, σας αναφέρουμε ότι η έννοια της “απεριόριστης πρόσβασης στο Internet/Διαδίκτυο” αναφέρεται διεθνώς, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ελλάδας, σε χρόνο και όγκο (“time and volume”), την οποία και παρέχει η ON Telecoms.


Η λέξη "απεριόριστη" σημαίνει χωρίς περιορισμό. Οι περιορισμοί μπορούν να είναι χρονικοί, περιορισμοί όγκου, ή περιορισμοί κάποιων υπηρεσιών. Αν εγώ δεν μπορώ να τρέξω την εφαρμογή Remote Administration ή να φιλοξενήσω (host) ένα online παιχνίδι αυτό για μένα τον τυχαίο χρήστη είναι περιορισμός στην πρόσβαση (στη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή/υπηρεσία) που επιβλήθηκε από την On Telecoms. Συνεπώς η υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως α-περιόριστη.




> Αντιθέτως, η Εταιρεία μας έχει λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ώστε να εξασφαλίζει την ασφάλεια και το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών. Ο εξοπλισμός, που παρέχεται, έχει εγκατεστημένο ‘firewall’, το οποίο εγγυάται την ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης από οιονδήποτε τρίτον (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Εταιρείας μας). Σε τυχόν αλλαγή των ρυθμίσεων ή άλλης επέμβασης και τροποποίησης, η ON Telecoms δεν θα ήταν σε θέση να εγγυηθεί την ασφάλεια αυτών. Βάσει των ανωτέρω, πιστεύουμε ότι λανθασμένα αναφέρετε για αυξημένο κίνδυνο από τη χρήση κοινών κωδικών πρόσβασης, παράνομης πρόσβασης τρίτων μέσω ‘http πρόσβασης στο Web Management Interface του δρομολογητή’. Σας επισημαίνουμε ότι ουδείς έχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο και επιπροσθέτως, πέραν των ανωτέρω διαβεβαιώσεών μας περί ασφαλείας του εξοπλισμού, των συστημάτων και των δεδομένων, ικανοποιούμε το αίτημά σας για προσωπικούς κωδικούς στον εξοπλισμό, ώστε να δύνασθε να αλλάξετε το username και το password.


Το σημερινό κενό ασφάλειας απαντάει πολύ καλύτερα απ' ότι μπορώ να απαντήσω περιγραφικά.




> Δεν συμφωνούμε με τους ισχυρισμούς σας περί επανειλημμένης παραπλάνησής σας εκ μέρους της Εταιρείας μας, καθώς θεωρούμε ότι οι πληροφορίες, οι όροι και τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνονται στον διαδικτυακό τόπο της ON Telecoms (www.ontelecoms.com), καθώς και η ενημέρωση που σας παρείχε το τμήμα Customer Care και τα στελέχη μας, υπήρξε πλέον εξυπηρετική προσπαθώντας κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο να σας διαφωτίσουν για τις υπηρεσίες μας και να σας παρέχουν ικανοποιητικές απαντήσεις στις εξειδικευμένες και πολλές φορές περίπλοκες και τεχνικές ερωτήσεις που κάθε φορά διατυπώνατε.


Αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές ότι το CC της On Telecoms ήταν ιδιαίτερα ευγενικό και προσπαθούσε να εξυπηρετήσει. Όμως η έλλειψη second level support σε συνδυασμό με τη μη ξεκάθαρη θέση της στο θέμα του Port Forwarding παραπλάνησε πολλούς χρήστες αναγκάζοντάς του σε υπαναχώρηση από τη σύμβαση. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπήρξε ηθελημένη παραπλάνηση, άλλωστε κανείς δε θα ωφελούνταν από κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως πολλοί χρήστες πήραν πολλές και διαφορετικές απαντήσεις σε αυτό το ζήτημα. Ευτυχώς ξεκαθάρισε, αν και όχι με τον τρόπο που εμείς επιθυμούμε.




> Το Triple Play πακέτο μας «Όλα σε ένα», το οποίο περιλαμβάνει την πρωτοποριακή τριπλή υπηρεσία τηλέφωνο, Ίντερνετ και βίντεο, είναι σχεδιασμένο για να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες κυρίως οικιακών χρηστών, όπως οικογενειών, και θεωρούμε ότι δεν καλύπτει εκτός “οικιακού” σκοπού και “οικιακής χρήσης” ενέργειες. Κατά συνέπεια, τυχόν εξελιγμένες, επαγγελματικές ή άλλου είδους ανάγκες σας, ή χρήση άλλων τεχνικών ενεργειών, να ικανοποιούνται από άλλα πακέτα της Εταιρείας μας, όπως το “ON Office” ή το “ON Business”.


Δεν νομίζω ότι το online gaming και το file transfer μέσω μιας δημοφιλούς εφαρμογής IM βρίσκονται εκτός "οικιακού" σκοπού.




> Σας ευχαριστούμε για την επιλογή σας στην εταιρεία μας, απολογούμαστε για τυχόν ταλαιπωρία σας και είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οτιδήποτε περαιτέρω χρειαστείτε. Επίσης θα θέλαμε να σας τονίσουμε ότι εκτιμούμε ιδιαίτερα την επικοινωνία μας αυτή και τις τεχνικές παρατηρήσεις που θα μας βοηθήσουν να βελτιώσουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας.


Κι εμείς σας ευχαριστούμε που συνομιλήσατε με τους ανθρώπους που σας επισκέφτηκαν και απαντήσατε ταχύτατα ξεκαθαρίζοντας τα ερωτήματα και τους προβληματισμούς που σας έθεσε η επιστολή. Ελπίζουμε ότι με την εμφάνιση του δεύτερου προβλήματος το Τεχνικό Τμήμα της εταιρείας σας θα διαπιστώσει ότι οι κλειδωμένοι routers και τα κοινά username, passwords αποτελούν σοβαρό πρόβλημα ασφάλειας των πελατών σας, οι οποίοι στην προσπάθειά τους να άρουν τους περιορισμούς που έχετε θέσει είναι αναγκασμένοι να ψάχνουν τρόπους να τους παρακάμψουν. Και δυστυχώς, ή ευτυχώς, όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πολύ καλό το στήσιμο της είδησης και του ξεμπροστιάσματος της αναξιοπιστίας της ΟΝ.
> Άλλο ένα τεράστιο κενό ασφαλείας με την ευγενή χορηγία της ΟΝ Telecoms.....
> 
> Όσοι λοιπόν σκέφτονται να μπουν στην ΟΝ ξέρουν τι θα βρούν μπροστά τους.


Το θέμα δεν ανέβηκε για να ξεμπροστιάσει κανένα, ούτε για να χαρακτηρίσει κανένα αναξιόπιστο, ανέβηκε για να καταδείξει προβλήματα που μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν με την εφαρμογή συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής ασφαλείας από την μεριά της εταιρεία, με στόχο να καταστεί σαφές ότι ή πολιτική αυτή είναι λάθος, να αναθεωρήσουν τις απόψεις τους για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διορθώσουν δραστικά και τολμηρά τα προβλήματα και να βελτιώσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους προς όφελος των καταναλωτών και φυσικά δικό τους.  

Θα σας παρακαλέσουμε λοιπόν να κρατήσετε καθαρό το θέμα από παρόμοια μηνύματα ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως θα παρω το μερος του διαβολου (ΟΝ) και θα πω το εξης μηπως μας πειραζει που δεν μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τις αναλογες πορτες για διαφορα προγραμματα διοτι απο εμπειρια ενος φιλου και ενος συναδελφου απο την εργασια μου και ανοιγει το MSN και το MIRC αλλα και το UTORRENT αλλα παιζει και ONLINE GAMES.

μηπως το εκαναν "την κινηση να κλειδωσουν τα ρουτερς τους" λογω ευρωπαικης προελευσης και λογω οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες του DSL στην ελλαδα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει PORT FORWARD με αποτελεσμα η να χαλανε τις ρυθμισεις η να κανουν λαθος ρυθμισεις με το PORT FORWARD γιατι εσεις καλα τα λετε αλλα εγω εδω βλεπω στην σχολη που εργαζομαι οτι ακομα και ενα απλο USB MODEM δεν μπορουν να ρυθμισουν φοιτητες πληροφορικης.

μηπως για αυτο το εχει κανει και εσεις το παρεξηγησατε διοτι τετοιες ενεργειες σε οσες χωρες του εξωτερικου εχω παει (αγγλια,γαλλια,γερμανια,ολλανδια ακομα και στο dubai) δεν ειχα καμια προσβαση στο ρουτερ απο το εκαστοτε provider.

δεν λεω οτι ειναι σωστο αλλα ειναι ενας τροπος αποφυγης καταστασεων.

διοτι απο θεματα ταχυτητων τουλαχιστον στις δυο περιπτωσεις που εχω ειναι ικανοποιητικες

15mbps download speed
1mbps upload speed

----------


## yiapap

> Το θέμα δεν ανέβηκε για να ξεμπροστιάσει κανένα, ούτε για να χαρακτηρίσει κανένα αναξιόπιστο, ανέβηκε για να καταδείξει προβλήματα που μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν με την εφαρμογή συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής ασφαλείας από την μεριά της εταιρεία, με στόχο να καταστεί σαφές ότι ή πολιτική αυτή είναι λάθος, να αναθεωρήσουν τις απόψεις τους για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διορθώσουν δραστικά και τολμηρά τα προβλήματα και να βελτιώσουν τις υπηρεσίες τους προς όφελος των καταναλωτών και φυσικά δικό τους.
> 
> Θα σας παρακαλέσουμε λοιπόν να κρατήσετε καθαρό το θέμα από παρόμοια μηνύματα ...


Ακριβώς!
Κανείς από τα παιδιά που αφιέρωσαν χρόνο στη δημιουργία της επίδειξης του κενού ασφάλειας ή από το ADSLgr δεν θέλει να μειώσει ή να θίξει μια εταιρεία όπως η On Telecoms. Μια εταιρεία που έχει κάνει ικανές επενδύσεις, απασχολεί πολλούς εργαζομένους και στην τελική προσφέρει μια πρωτοποριακή (για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα) υπηρεσία σε ελκυστική τιμή!
Θέλουμε να τους πείσουμε ότι η πολιτκή της ήσσονος προσπάθειας και των επιβαλλόμενων περιορισμών είναι λάθος και ότι η On Telecoms έχει μόνο να χάσει και όχι να κερδίσει από αυτή!

----------


## nrg_polini

> εγω παντως θα παρω το μερος του διαβολου (ΟΝ) και θα πω το εξης μηπως μας πειραζει που δεν μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τις αναλογες πορτες για διαφορα προγραμματα διοτι απο εμπειρια ενος φιλου και ενος συναδελφου απο την εργασια μου και ανοιγει το MSN και το MIRC αλλα και το UTORRENT αλλα παιζει και ONLINE GAMES.
> 
> μηπως το εκαναν "την κινηση να κλειδωσουν τα ρουτερς τους" λογω ευρωπαικης προελευσης και λογω οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες του DSL στην ελλαδα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει PORT FORWARD με αποτελεσμα η να χαλανε τις ρυθμισεις η να κανουν λαθος ρυθμισεις με το PORT FORWARD γιατι εσεις καλα τα λετε αλλα εγω εδω βλεπω στην σχολη που εργαζομαι οτι ακομα και ενα απλο USB MODEM δεν μπορουν να ρυθμισουν φοιτητες πληροφορικης.
> 
> μηπως για αυτο το εχει κανει και πεσατε αμεσως να την φατε.
> 
> διοτι απο θεματα ταχυτητων τουλαχιστον στις δυο περιπτωσεις που εχω ειναι ικανοποιητικες
> 
> 15mbps download speed
> 1mbps upload speed


To utorrent ανοιγει, κατεβαζει ομως με 1mb/sec ή με 50kb/sec;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> εγω παντως θα παρω το μερος του διαβολου (ΟΝ) και θα πω το εξης μηπως μας πειραζει που δεν μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τις αναλογες πορτες για διαφορα προγραμματα διοτι απο εμπειρια ενος φιλου και ενος συναδελφου απο την εργασια μου και ανοιγει το MSN και το MIRC αλλα και το UTORRENT αλλα παιζει και ONLINE GAMES.
> 
> μηπως το εκαναν "την κινηση να κλειδωσουν τα ρουτερς τους" λογω ευρωπαικης προελευσης και λογω οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες του DSL στην ελλαδα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει PORT FORWARD με αποτελεσμα η να χαλανε τις ρυθμισεις η να κανουν λαθος ρυθμισεις με το PORT FORWARD γιατι εσεις καλα τα λετε αλλα εγω εδω βλεπω στην σχολη που εργαζομαι οτι ακομα και ενα απλο USB MODEM δεν μπορουν να ρυθμισουν φοιτητες πληροφορικης.
> 
> μηπως για αυτο το εχει κανει και εσεις το παρεξηγησατε διοτι τετοιες ενεργειες σε οσες χωρες του εξωτερικου εχω παει (αγγλια,γαλλια,γερμανια,ολλανδια ακομα και στο dubai) δεν ειχα καμια προσβαση στο ρουτερ απο το εκαστοτε provider.
> 
> δεν λεω οτι ειναι σωστο αλλα ειναι ενας τροπος αποφυγης καταστασεων.
> 
> διοτι απο θεματα ταχυτητων τουλαχιστον στις δυο περιπτωσεις που εχω ειναι ικανοποιητικες
> ...


Δοκίμασε να στείλεις αρχείο μέσω mirc (DCC SEND), δοκίμασε να κάνεις "hosting" σε ένα Online παιχνίδι, και επίσης σε "private tracker" κοίτα καλά το ratio σου όσο είσαι με το πιρελι.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Δες και τις ταχύτητες στην αποστολή αρχείων μέσω MSN..

----------


## yiapap

> εγω παντως θα παρω το μερος του διαβολου (ΟΝ) και θα πω το εξης μηπως μας πειραζει που δεν μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τις αναλογες πορτες για διαφορα προγραμματα διοτι απο εμπειρια ενος φιλου και ενος συναδελφου απο την εργασια μου και ανοιγει το MSN και το MIRC αλλα και το UTORRENT αλλα παιζει και ONLINE GAMES.


Εξαρτάται από την εφαρμογή και την υπηρεσία, εκτός αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP. Κάποιες υπηρεσίες δεν θα παίξουν καθόλου (Remote Administration), κάποιες όπως το file transfer μέσω MSN υπολειτουργούν (π.χ. το transfer speed είναι 1-2KB/s). Αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να παίξουν αυτές οι υπηρεσίες ΣΩΣΤΑ (όπως είναι σχεδιασμένες), το forum είναι ανοιχτό προς υποδείξεις και θα είμαι ο πρώτος που δημόσια θα παραδεχτώ ότι έκανα λάθος. "Ουδείς άσφαλτος" όπως είπε μια κορυφαία φιλόσοφος του 21ου αιώνα.  :Whistle:

----------


## apok

> To utorrent ανοιγει, κατεβαζει ομως με 1mb/sec ή με 50kb/sec;





> Δοκίμασε να στείλεις αρχείο μέσω mirc (DCC SEND), δοκίμασε να κάνεις "hosting" σε ένα Online παιχνίδι, και επίσης σε "private tracker" κοίτα καλά το ratio σου όσο είσαι με το πιρελι. 
> 
> EDIT: Δες και τις ταχύτητες στην αποστολή αρχείων μέσω MSN..


Αυτα που λέτε γίνονται με κάποιον άλλο ρουτερ.
Ας μην μένουμε σε αυτά.

Το ζήτημα ειναι να μπορουν να παιζουν ΟΛΑ όπως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παίζουν και να μην χρειάζεται να έχουμε 2 ρουτερ ( 1 για νετ και 1 για videobox )

----------


## viron

Δεν είμαι συνδρομητής της ON Telecoms.

Τα προβλήματα ασφαλείας όπως αναφέρονται είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΑ.

Η επιστολή δεν δίνει ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απάντηση  σε αυτά.

Η όποια ανάγκη κεντρικής διαχείρισης του εξοπλισμού δεν είναι δικαιολογία για την αναίρεση κάθε ίχνους ασφάλειας.

Από τεχνικής άποψης υπάρχουν λύσεις μέσω vpn ή secure authentication πρωτοκόλλων να υπάρξει κεντρική πρόσβαση και διαχείριση με ασφάλεια. Βέβαια θα απαιτούσε ακριβώτερο εξοπλισμό που δίνει αυτές τις δυνατότητες.

Η αρχική πρόβλεψη για κοινό username και password χρηστών , που μάλιστα δεν άλλαζει, είναι παιδαριώδης και αστεία στην σύλληψη.

Αλλά αφού δεν ξέρουν γιατί δεν ρωτάνε κάποιον με επαρκείς τεχνικές γνώσεις σε θέματα ασφαλείας και remote access  πως να διαχειρίζονται τα μηχανήματα και το δίκτυο τους? Υπάρχουν λύσεις σωστές και ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΣ αλλά κοστίζουν.

Βύρων.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αυτα που λέτε γίνονται με κάποιον άλλο ρουτερ.
> Ας μην μένουμε σε αυτά.
> 
> Το ζήτημα ειναι να μπορουν να παιζουν ΟΛΑ όπως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παίζουν και να μην χρειάζεται να έχουμε 2 ρουτερ ( 1 για νετ και 1 για videobox )


Ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο το είπα κι εγώ. Για αυτό ανέφερα και το "πιρελι".

----------


## aMUSiC

> εγω παντως θα παρω το μερος του διαβολου (ΟΝ) και θα πω το εξης μηπως μας πειραζει που δεν μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε τις αναλογες πορτες για διαφορα προγραμματα διοτι απο εμπειρια ενος φιλου και ενος συναδελφου απο την εργασια μου και ανοιγει το MSN και το MIRC αλλα και το UTORRENT αλλα παιζει και ONLINE GAMES.
> 
> μηπως το εκαναν "την κινηση να κλειδωσουν τα ρουτερς τους" λογω ευρωπαικης προελευσης και λογω οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες του DSL στην ελλαδα δεν ξερουν τι σημαινει PORT FORWARD με αποτελεσμα η να χαλανε τις ρυθμισεις η να κανουν λαθος ρυθμισεις με το PORT FORWARD γιατι εσεις καλα τα λετε αλλα εγω εδω βλεπω στην σχολη που εργαζομαι οτι ακομα και ενα απλο USB MODEM δεν μπορουν να ρυθμισουν φοιτητες πληροφορικης.
> 
> μηπως για αυτο το εχει κανει και πεσατε αμεσως να την φατε.



Φίλε ZeroCool,

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο η το είδος της πολιτικής της εταιρίας και κάθε εταιρίας που εφαρμόζει στις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει, όσο η μή ξεκάθαρη ενημέρωση των καταναλωτών για το τι ακριβώς παρέχει η υπηρεσία που τους καλεί να αγοράσουν. Και μόνο η συντριπτική καταπάτηση της υπόσχεσης "απεριόριστης πρόσβασης" αρκεί.

Τα προβλήματα όμως είναι σοβαρότερα. Τα σοβαρά κενά ασφαλείας δυστυχώς δεν αφορούν μόνο τους έμπειρους (λέγε με power user) χρήστες, αλλά αφορούν ιδίως τους άπειρους (λέγε με lemming user) χρήστες! Και μιλάμε για κενά ασφαλείας και προβλήματα τα οποία οφείλονται στην πολιτική της ON, τα οποία μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σοβαρές ζημιές στον ίδιο τον συνδρομητή. ΠΧ. το ότι εξ'ορισμού η δυνατότητα ασύρματης δικτύωσης του εξοπλισμού είναι ενεργή και ελεύθερα προσπελάσιμη από οποιονδήποτε, δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε ένα κακόβουλο χρήστη να χρησιμοποιήσει την γραμμή του ανυποψίαστου lemming user για παράνομες δραστηριότητες, όπως Πειρατεία, Hacking, Διακίνηση παιδικής πορνογραφίας και πολλά άλλα, τα οποία αν τα ψάξουν οι αρχές θα φαίνεται ότι μοναδικός υπεύθυνος είναι ο ανυποψίαστος lemming user, με άσχημα αποτελέσματα. Ακόμα και αν αποδειχθεί ότι ο χρήστης είναι καθαρός και η πρόσβαση έγινε παράνομα μέσω της σύνδεσής του, ο χρήστης σίγουρα θα περάσει πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές μέχρι να αποδειχθεί αυτό.

Από την άλλη στο βωμό της "διευκόλυνσης" του άπειρου χρήστη (και της ίδιας της εταιρίας) θυσιάζεται η λειτουργικότητα μεγάλης γκάμας διαδεδομένων και μη διαδεδομένων εφαρμογών που χρησιμοποιούν το Internet. Και βέβαια η χρήση μίας ΜΗ διαδεδομένης εφαρμογής δεν συνεπάγεται ως μη ορθή χρήση της σύνδεσης ή μη οικιακή.

Ενα απλό παράδειγμα. Αν ένας άνθρωπος χρειάζεται από την οικιακή του σύνδεση να συνδεθεί μέσω VPN με τη δουλειά του, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, έχει το δικαίωμα να του το απαγορεύσει οποιαδήποτε εταιρία παροχής Internet;; ΙΔΙΩΣ αν ΔΕΝ τον έχει ενημερώσει εξ'αρχής ότι δεν θα μπορεί να το κάνει; Και ΙΔΙΩΣ όταν ΟΛΕΣ οι άλλες εταιρείες του χώρου του το παρέχουν ελεύθερα και πραγματικά ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ στα πακέτα που δίνουν προοριζόμενα για ΟΙΚΙΑΚΗ χρήση!! (πόσο ποιο οικιακό μπορεί να είναι ένα πακέτο όταν διαφημίζεται μέσω ενός καναπέ σπιτιού; :Wink: 

Αν μπορείς να διαβάσεις "ανάμεσα από τις γραμμές" όπως λένε και οι ξένοι, θα διαπιστώσεις οτί κανείς δεν έχει την πρόθεση να "πέσει να φάει" την On. Αντίθετα η προσπάθεια είναι να προστατευτούν κατά κύριο λόγο οι καταναλωτές από πιθανά καταστροφικές συνέπειες, η On από αντίστοιχες συνέπειες, ρυθμίσεις, μηνύσεις κλπ, και η προάσπιση της ΥΓΕΙΟΥΣ ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα που δυστυχώς με τέτοια δείγματα δείχνει να νοσσεί!

----------


## akrato

*Yiapap πιστεύω ότι για το παραπάνω μεγάλο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας πρέπει να ενημερωθεί άμεσα και όλος ο ειδικός τύπος και ο καθημερινός τύπος αλλά και οι αρμόδιες αρχές.*

Επίσης αυτό το παραμύθι με την διευκόλυνση των "άπειρων" χρηστών δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω...

Τόσες χιλιάδες χρήστες Internet 15 χρόνια τώρα στην Ελλάδα που δεν είχαν κλειδωμένα router πως έμαθαν να χειρίζονται το Internet?

Όταν κάποιος έχει pc στο σπίτι του (ώστε να βάλει internet...) δεν μπορεί να συνδέσει ένα router??? Δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει 5 βασικές οδηγίες;;;; Τόσες χιλιάδες Έλληνες που έχουν adsl και δεν ξέρουν να ανοίγουν πόρτες έχουν κλειδωμένα router?????????

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΙΝΤΕRNET ΓΙΑ ΤΟ IPTV MONO???????

----------


## jded

> μηπως για αυτο το εχει κανει και εσεις το παρεξηγησατε διοτι τετοιες ενεργειες σε οσες χωρες του εξωτερικου εχω παει (αγγλια,γαλλια,γερμανια,ολλανδια ακομα και στο dubai) δεν ειχα καμια προσβαση στο ρουτερ απο το εκαστοτε provider.


Αν ήταν όντως για αυτό το λόγο όφειλαν
1) Να ενημερώσουν ανάλογα τους καταλωτές για αυτούς τους περιορισμούς, πράγμα που ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ σε πολλούς που ρωτούσαν, και το παραδέχτηκαν αφού πρώτα είχαν πιεστεί από πολλές ερωτήσεις στο CC τους (θα ανοίγουμε πόρτες μέσω τηλεφώνου, αργότερα θα ανοίγουμε πόρτες μέσω e-mail και τέλος πάρτε εταιρικό δεν ανοίγουμε πόρτες)
2) Να έχουν εξασφαλίσει αυτό που επαγγέλλονται δηλαδή την ασφάλεια των χρηστών.

Στα υπόλοιπα περί p2p και gaming απάντησαν παραπάνω. Απλά να προσθέσω το xbox, ps3, wii που χρειάζονται πόρτες οπωσδήποτε για σωστή λειτουργία και δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν σε κάποια εταιρία τα παραπάνω μηχανήματα για να χρειάζεται εταιρικό πακέτο!  :Laughing:

----------


## yiapap

> *Yiapap πιστεύω ότι για το παραπάνω μεγάλο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας πρέπει να ενημερωθεί άμεσα και όλος ο ειδικός τύπος και ο καθημερινός τύπος αλλά και οι αρμόδιες αρχές.*


H είδηση είναι Υπόμνημα στο ADSLgr και ήδη έχει κοινοποιηθεί σε πολλούς. Φυσικά ο κάθε χρήστης είναι ελεύθερος να την κοινοποιήσει σε όποιον θεωρεί σκόπιμο ή να την αντιγράψει σε άλλα site, fora, ηλεκτρονικά ή έντυπα μέσα εφόσον φυσικά τοποθετήσει ένα link προς την ιστοσελίδα του ADSLgr.

Όσο για τις αρχές.... Το συγκεκριμένο είναι demonstratiON, είναι επίδειξη ενός προβλήματος ασφάλειας. Δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη. Αν αύριο η On στείλει να νέο configuration που αλλάζει το On/On η επίδειξη δεν θα δουλεύει. Ο σκοπός της δεν είναι να βγάλουμε Off τους χρήστες της On ούτε να κάνουμε τους τεχνικούς να τρέχουν. Ο σκοπός είναι να δείξουμε ότι η πολιτική του κλειδωμένου router μπορεί να προκαλέσει προβλήματα. Γι αυτό και ο κώδικας είναι (το κατά δύναμιν) εκτός δημόσιας πρόσβασης και εκτός από τα παιδιά που έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτόν δεν έχει δοθεί και δεν πρόκεται να δοθεί σε κανέναν, είτε δημόσια, είτε "ιδιωτικά".

----------


## Takerman

Εχθές απενεργοποίησα το wireless του Pirelli και σήμερα που άνοιξα το pc ηταν ενεργοποιημένο απο μόνο του. Τα έσωσα τα settings. Μήπως λέω, μηπως .......
Οσο για την ταχύτητα που είπε ο φίλος ο ΖeroCool, αν εννοεί την θεωρητική που δείχνει το Pirelli, ok. Kάνε ενα τεστ εδώ http://abyss.tee.gr:7123/   και μετά πες μου που είναι τα 10 Μbit.

----------


## DVader

Ρε παιδιά αν βάλω ένα άλλο router πάνω που δεν είναι της ΟΝ θα παίξει ..?

----------


## aMUSiC

> Εχθές απενεργοποίησα το wireless του Pirelli και σήμερα που άνοιξα το pc ηταν ενεργοποιημένο απο μόνο του. Τα έσωσα τα settings. Μήπως λέω, μηπως .......


Φίλε Takerman, αν όντως ισχύει αυτό που λες τότε μιλάμε για ακόμα ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα!!! Αν δεν υπήρχε ούτε μία πιθανότητα στις 1000 να βάλω αυτό το router στο εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο, τώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο.

----------


## lewton

Λύσεις σίγουρα υπάρχουν. Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι όλες οι εταιρίες που παρέχουν τηλεόραση μέσω IP στο εξωτερικό έχουν τα ίδια κενά ασφάλειας.

----------


## Takerman

Θα στεναχωρήθηκε και ο γιός του γείτονα που είχε τσάμπα internet σήμερα που το ξανάεκανα disabled.  :Sorry:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Συγχαρητηρια στον yiapap αλλα και σε ολα τα παιδια για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια τους...ηδη αναδημοσιευσα την ειδηση και στο δικο μου σαιτ και το ιδιο προτεινω να κανουν και ολοι οσοι εχουν καποιο σαιτ ή φορουμ ωστε να το δει οσο γινεται περισσοτερος κοσμος.

----------


## yiapap

Χμ, χμ,χμ...
Η On Telecoms λέει:
*Ο εξοπλισμός, που παρέχεται, έχει εγκατεστημένο ‘firewall’, το οποίο εγγυάται την ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης από οιονδήποτε τρίτον*
Έχω μια ερώτηση προς τον κ.Γκίκα που υπέγραψε την επιστολή.
*Ένα εγκατεστημένο αλλά disabled firewall πως ακριβώς εγγυάται την ασφάλεια της σύνδεσης;*
 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking: 

ΥΓ. Μην προσπαθήσετε να το ενεργοποιήσετε. Δεν μπορείτε.

----------


## DVader

ουδέν σχόλιο .. :Wink:  ..

----------


## gkandir

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την εκπληκτική δουλεία που κάνατε.  :One thumb up:  

Από την επιστολή:



> ...
> Η πρακτική αυτή είναι αναγκαία και οι ρυθμίσεις δεν μπορούν να τροποποιηθούν (ούτε από τον χρήστη, ούτε από την On Telecoms κατόπιν αιτήματος του χρήστη) λόγω του *καινοτόμου* χαρακτήρα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και ειδικά των υπηρεσιών video, που απαιτούν για την ορθή λειτουργία τους τις συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις.
> ...


Δηλαδή οι καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν χειρότερα, με λιγότερες δυνατότητες, από παλαιότερες και μη καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες; Δε μου φαίνεται λογικό.

Τέλος, χαίρομαι που ο σκοπός δεν είναι η κατακεραύνωση της ΟΝ αλλά η υπόδειξη σφαλμάτων και παραλείψεων από τη μεριά τους έτσι ώστε η πολλά υποσχόμενη υπηρεσία τους να παρέχεται στους πελάτες με τον σωστό τρόπο.

Φιλικά.

Edit @yiapap: Πραγματική μια εικόνα αξίζει όσο χίλιες λέξεις.

----------


## no_logo

> Όσο για τις αρχές.... Το συγκεκριμένο είναι demonstratiON, είναι επίδειξη ενός προβλήματος ασφάλειας. Δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη. Αν αύριο η On στείλει να νέο configuration που αλλάζει το On/On η επίδειξη δεν θα δουλεύει.


δεν θα ήταν καλό να υπήρχε σε βιντεάκι όπως και με το πρώτο κενό ασφαλείας;

συγχαρητήρια πάντως για αυτή την ενέργεια παιδιά  :Respekt:  

Άλλη μια φορά που το adslgr αποδεικνύει πως είναι μια δυναμική κοινότητα  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## chao

Να προσθέσω,

ότι σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη που δημοσιεύτηκε χθες, με τίτλο

"Breaking 104 bit WEP in less than 60 seconds"

των Erik Tews, Ralf-Philipp Weinmann, and Andrei Pyshkin στο Darmstadt 

το WEP1 (άρα και το Wireless ενεργοποιημένο εξ ορισμού) αποτελεί πλέον κενό ασφάλειας.

Πολύ καλή δουλειά yiapap και αντικειμενική.  :Cool:

----------


## noman

Από την πρώτη στιγμή η ΟΝ μας τα "μάσαγε" στο θέμα των λεπτομερειών (τεχνικών και μη) για τις υπηρεσίες της, εκτός από αυτές που λειτουργούσαν ως "κράχτες". Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι διαφήμιζε τη δυνατότητα απομακρυσμένης πρόσβασης στο router του χρήστη ΧΩΡΙΣ να δίνει καμία ουσιαστική πληροφορία για το πως γίνεται αυτό, εάν ο χρήστης μπορεί να επιλέξει να μην είναι τεχνικά δυνατή η εν λόγω πρόσβαση κλπ, προσωπικά με είχαν κάνει καχύποπτο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ήταν μόνο ένα από τα "σκοτεινά" σημεία που υπάρχουν στις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ. Ευτυχώς, ο εντεινόμενος ανταγωνισμός και η πίεση από forum όπως το ADSLgr αναγκάζουν τις εταιρείες να συμμορφώνονται σταδιακά, αλλά και πάλι το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα παραμένει. Αλλίμονο εάν ένας απλός χρήστης αναγκάζεται να ασχοληθεί με τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες μόνο και μόνο για να καταλάβει γιατί δε μπορεί να στείλει ένα αρχείο μέσω ενός ΙΜ ή να παίξει ένα online game. Να υπενθυμίσω μόνο ότι εκτός από τις όποιες καταγγελίες που γίνονται από το forum, μπορούν να γίνουν ανάλογες καταγγελίες και στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μάλιστα η τελευταία εδώ και λίγο καιρό ασχολείται ιδιαίτερα με τις καταγγελίες για εναλλακτικούς, καθώς θέλει να αντικρούσει τις κατηγορίες του ΟΤΕ ότι κάνει "πλάτες" στους εναλλακτικούς εις βάρος του... :Whistle:

----------


## kyr3

Εψαχνα κι εγω να βρω σε ποια εταιρεια θα παω τωρα που τελειωνει η συνδρομη μου στη 4νετ και ειχα καταληξει στην ΟΝ.Βλεποντας ομως, τις περιπετειες του αδελφου μου με την εν λογω εταιρεια και διαβαζοντας οσα εχετε γραψει εδω σιγουρα θα το αποφυγω.Εξαλλου, αγορασα μολις το PS3 και μονο που σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να εχω προβλημα τρελαινομαι.ΜΑΥΡΟ στην ΟΝ.
Και κατι αλλο, νομιζουν πως η μεγαλη πιτα των πελατων ειναι τα νοικοκυρια.Η αληθεια ειναι πως λογω αγνοιας ολοι αυτοι οι πελατες εμπιστευονται καποιον power user που εχουν στο περιβαλλον τους, προκειμενου να επιλεξουν παροχο.Ετσι το κακο θα ειναι πολλαπλο γι΄αυτους.

----------


## Chris_Nik

Πολυ καλο...

Μπραβο yiapap .......

----------


## akaloith

msn παιζει χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
wow παιζει χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
torrent παιζουν χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
το πως παιζουν ειναι αλλο θεμα
πορτες δε νομιζω να επιτρεψουν να ανοιξετε. το δηλωσαν ξεκαθαρα.

αλλα τα κενα ασφαλειας, τα απενεργοποιημενα firewall, το user pass on on για ολους ειναι αυτα που πρεπει να κυνηγησετε.
οι πορτες νομιζω ειναι χαμενη υποθεση αφου στο εξωτερικο ηδη παιζει χωρις αντιρησεις το συγκεκριμενο σκηνικο. Γιατι εδω στο υποαναπτυκτο ellada να μας αντιμεωπισουν ως αλλης κλασης πελατες και να συμπεριφερθουν διαφορετικα.
ισα ισα το αντιθετο

σου λενε οτι εχουμε το καλο το πακετο αμα δε σου αρεσει το φθηνο.
και αμα δε σου αρεσει κανενα απο τα πακετα φυγε, δε σε κραταμε.
εφοσον υπαρχει συμπληρωματικο πακετο που διαφοροποιειται απο το βασικο στις πορτες κτλ θεωρω χαμενη υποθεση να κυνηγατε τις πορτες.

δυστυχως ομως φοβαμαι πως ολα τα παραπανω ειναι μια αλυσιδα και για ικανοποιηθει ενα απο τα αιτηματα σας πρεπει να γινουν ολα. οποτε χλωμο

----------


## polo_cult

Πώς παίζουν όλα όσα αναφέρεις, λειψά?

----------


## jded

Και στο άλλο πακέτο είναι κλειδωμένο το router και παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να σου ενεργοποιήσουν τις πόρτες, από ότι έχουν πει μέχρι τώρα όσοι έχουν ρωτήσει.
Άσε που όλα όσα αναφέρεις δεν παίζουν όπως μπορούν αλλά με περιορισμούς.
Πάντως το ότι το δέχονται έξω δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το δεχτούμε και εμείς...

----------


## sdikr

> msn παιζει χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
> wow παιζει χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
> torrent παιζουν χωρις να πειραξεις πορτες
> το πως παιζουν ειναι αλλο θεμα
> πορτες δε νομιζω να επιτρεψουν να ανοιξετε. το δηλωσαν ξεκαθαρα.
> 
> αλλα τα κενα ασφαλειας, τα απενεργοποιημενα firewall, το user pass on on για ολους ειναι αυτα που πρεπει να κυνηγησετε.
> οι πορτες νομιζω ειναι χαμενη υποθεση αφου στο εξωτερικο ηδη παιζει χωρις αντιρησεις το συγκεκριμενο σκηνικο. Γιατι εδω στο υποαναπτυκτο ellada να μας αντιμεωπισουν ως αλλης κλασεις πελατες και να συμπεριφερθουν διαφορετικα.
> ισα ισα το αντιθετο
> ...


Σκέψου το αλλιώς,  είναι σαν να έχεις αγοράσει έγχρωμη τηλεόραση,  αλλά επειδή το ρυθμιστικό του χρώματος είναι ρυθμισμένο πολύ χαμηλά, χωρίς εσύ να έχεις πρόσβαση να το αλλάξεις, βλέπεις τα πάντα ασπρόμαυρα...

εεε ναι κάτι βλέπεις σε αυτό έχεις δίκαιο  :Razz:

----------


## akaloith

οποτε η παρτε ενα εξτρα ρουτερ για τις πορτες σας.
η ανεχτειτε το πιρελι
η υποβαλετε μαζικες ακυρωσεις

το τελευταιο νομιζω θα τους τσουξει περισοτερο και ειναι το μονο που μπορει να τους κανει να υποχωρησουν
και διαδωστε την ειδηση ΠΑΝΤΟΥ
Να ακουνε ολοι ον και να λενε οχι ευχαριστω προτιμω κατι αλλο εκτος απο ον
Προκειμενου να κλεισουν θα προτιμησουν να αλλαξουν
Αλλα και να κλεισουν δε θα λειψουν σε κανενα.

----------


## akaloith

σας λεω ξανα. τα δεδομενα ειναι τα εξης
1)τα παντα παιζουν (κουτσα στραβα)
2)προσφερουν ακριβοτερο πακετο με δυνατοτητα ανοιγματος πορτων
3)η συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη ισχυει εδω και χρονια στο εξωτερικο

Δυστυχως καποιοι βιαστηκαν μη χασουν τη κελεπουρι προσφορα και δεν περιμεναν να δοκιμαστει η υπηρεσια.
Επειδη καποιοι βιαστηκαν δεν σημαινει οτι θα αλλαξει η υπηρεσια.
Σε ενα πραγμα συμφωνω απολυτα. το οτι απο την αρχη δεν ξεκαθαρισαν τι ΔΕΝ προσφερουν.
Αλλα ποιος το κανει??? Κανεις.

Θαμπωθηκαν ολοι απο τα ονρεκ κτλ και χασαν τα θεμελιωδη και τα αυτονοητα τα οποια προφανως και δεν ειναι πλεον τοσο αυτονοητα

Στο κατω κατω τι περιμεναμε? οτι ενα triple play 10αρι πακετο θα ειναι φθηνοτερο απο τα double play 4αρια, θα προσφερει onrec nova ιστοριες και ολα αυτα χωρις να εχει καποιο λακο η φαβα?
Ουτε η forthnet tellas ειναι οι κλεφτες ωστε να δινουν ακριβα 2play ουτε η on αγιος ωστε να δινει φθηνα 3play

Και το χειροτερο ειναι οι "χρησιμες πληροφοριες" που διαρεουν ωστε να κατευνασουν τα αιματα και δινουν ελπιδα στο κοσμο. Τα πραγματα εχουν οπως ακριβως διαβαζετε.
Καλη τυχη ή καλα ξεμπερδεματα ή καλη συνεχεια.
Αναλογα τι θα κανει ο καθενας

----------


## hemlock

> σας λεω ξανα. τα δεδομενα ειναι τα εξης
> 1)τα παντα παιζουν (κουτσα στραβα)
> 2)προσφερουν ακριβοτερο πακετο με δυνατοτητα ανοιγματος πορτων
> 3)η συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη ισχυει εδω και χρονια στο εξωτερικο
> 
> Δυστυχως καποιοι βιαστηκαν μη χασουν τη κελεπουρι προσφορα και δεν περιμεναν να δοκιμαστει η υπηρεσια.
> Επειδη καποιοι βιαστηκαν δεν σημαινει οτι θα αλλαξει η υπηρεσια.
> Σε ενα πραγμα συμφωνω απολυτα. το οτι απο την αρχη δεν ξεκαθαρισαν τι ΔΕΝ προσφερουν.
> Αλλα ποιος το κανει??? Κανεις.
> ...


Το αλλο το νημα ,περι TV BOX το εχεις παρακολουθησει? Εμφανως οχι.
Αν το ειχες παρακολουθησει θα ειχες καταλαβει οτι κανενα router δεν παιζει και TV :Smile: 
To πακετο της ON λεει και TV δυσχτυχως για αυτη.

----------


## akaloith

> Το αλλο το νημα ,περι TV BOX το εχεις παρακολουθησει? Εμφανως οχι.
> Αν το ειχες παρακολουθησει θα ειχες καταλαβει οτι κανενα router δεν παιζει και TV
> To πακετο της ON λεει και TV δυσχτυχως για αυτη.


δεν σε καταλαβα? τι εννοεις?

----------


## hemlock

> δεν σε καταλαβα? ανεφερα πουθενα οτι το ρουτερ παιζει tv?


Το οτι το pirelli τα παιζει ολα ναι το ξερω...Αυτο ελειπε να μην τα παιζει ολα...
Απο τα αλλα τα routers παιζει κανενα *και* TV?
Απαξ και μας βρεις ενα που το κανει θα σου ειναι τα παιδια υποχρεοι.
Αυτο που σου λεω ειναι οτι η ΟΝ δεν διαθετει μονο 10MBs ιντερνετ δινει και αλλη μια παροχη την ΤV...Αν δεν μπορω/ουν να την εχουν ,τους ειναι αχρηστο το οποιοδηποτε αλλο router.
Οποτε μπρος γκρεμος (αγορα νεου εξοπλισμου) και πισω ρεμα (security problems)

----------


## akaloith

ε κατσε με το πιρελλι
ή ακυρωσε
ή μπαινοβγαζε ρουτερ

αυτα ειναι γνωστα.μη λεμε τα ιδια.
ουτε νομιζω σκοπος του συγκεκριμενου thread ειναι να κανει αλλα ρουτερ να παιζουν με το σαζεμ
Αλλοστε η ον το μονο που σιγουρα δεν υποσχεθηκε ειναι οτι θα παιζει ο δικος σου εξοπλισμος.
Αυτο δε νομιζω να το περιμενε κανεις

----------


## hemlock

> ε κατσε με το πιρελλι
> ή ακυρωσε
> ή μπαινοβγαζε ρουτερ
> 
> αυτα ειναι γνωστα.μη λεμε τα ιδια.
> ουτε νομιζω σκοπος του συγκεκριμενου thread ειναι να κανει αλλα ρουτερ να παιζουν με το σαζεμ
> Αλλοστε η ον το μονο που σιγουρα δεν υποσχεθηκε ειναι οτι θα παιζει ο δικος σου εξοπλισμος.
> Αυτο δε νομιζω να το περιμενε κανεις


Και οι "ποντικοτρυπες" που βρηκαν τα παιδια τι ειναι?
Σωστη χρηση/lλειτουργια του pirelli? :Respekt:

----------


## akaloith

φυσικα και οχι.
αυτα λοιπον κυνηγηστε και οχι τις πορτες.

----------


## hemlock

> φυσικα και οχι.
> αυτα λοιπον κυνηγηστε και οχι τις πορτες.


Παμε παλι...
Το να μην μπορω να στησω εναν apache (επειδη ετσι το θελω καποια δεδομενη στιγμη) με το ετσι θελω της ON ειναι προβλημα...Η ΟΝ μεχρι τωρα 1 πακετο προσφερει. Δεν εχει ξεχωρισει τους "απλους χρηστες" (παιχνιδια,τορρεντ κλπ) με καποιους αλλους που στηνουν servers.

----------


## akaloith

αμα η ον δεν εχει ξεχωρισει τους "απλους χρηστες" (παιχνιδια,τορρεντ κλπ) με καποιους αλλους που στηνουν servers προφανως αν θελεις να στησεις server δε θα βαλεις ον.
Δεν ειναι αυτονοητο?
Υπηρχε ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα και πριν ερθει η ον.
Και θα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και αφοτου ηρθε

Οποιος θελει να ανοιγει πορτες ή να πειραζει το ρουτερ ή να στησει server δεν του κανει το απλο πακετο της ON.

Ασχετο: Η φορθνετ εχει 3play? Γιατι συνεχως βλεπω στη tv την ονειροπολα διαφημιση της? Προσφερει 3play ή ακομα παραμενει στα παιδακια και στις πλαστελινες στις ομολογουμενως ωραιες διαφημισεις της?

----------


## hemlock

> αμα η ον δεν εχει ξεχωρισει τους "απλους χρηστες" (παιχνιδια,τορρεντ κλπ) με καποιους αλλους που στηνουν servers προφανως αν θελεις να στησεις server δε θα βαλεις ον.
> Δεν ειναι αυτονοητο?
> Υπηρχε ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα και πριν ερθει η ον.
> Και θα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και αφοτου ηρθε


Οχι, δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι.
Καποιοι ξεκινησαν με ολη τους την καλη διαθεση/θεληση για να την υποστηριξουν (μιλαω και για τους αλλους ,τους επαγγελματιες) και επειτα προεκειψαν τα κλεισιματα/κλειδωματα.Επειδη καποιοι το ψαχουλεψαν.

----------


## waste

@akaloith δεν υπαρχει λογος να γινεσαι πικρος με αυτους που πηραν ON. εχεις δικιο πως καποιοι providers αποφασιζουν να παιξουν ως πακετα υπηρεσιων κι οχι ως provider και γιαυτο δεν αφηνουν πορτες και ειναι λογικο πως καποιος που προσφερει ενα πακετο υπηρεσιων (κι όχι πακετο ίντερνετ) να θελει να βαλει τους περιορισμους του...

το οτι ειναι  λογικο ομως για το μαγαζι δεν σημαινει πως οι χρηστες πρεπει να το αποδεχθουν... φυσικα εαν τελικα δεν υποχωρησουν, η καλύτερη πολιτική είναι ακύρωση συμβολαίου γιατί δεν πραγματοποιησαν όσα υποσχεθηκαν αλλα μεχρι να γινει αυτο αξιζει να το παλεψεις

----------


## akaloith

Το λαθος που ο καθενας αναγνωριζει για τον εαυτο του ειναι οτι δεν περιμενε να δοκιμαστει η υπηρεσια και μετα να κανει αιτηση μη τυχον χασει τη προσφορα.
Η υπηρεσια εξ αρχης ηταν ετσι, απο το εξωτερικο, εγω τουλαχιστον το ειχα ακουσει απο ατομα στο forum
Οποτε δεν περιμενα στην Ελλαδα να γινει η μεγαλη εξαιρεση.

Το να ξεψαχνιζετε λεξη προς λεξη το συμβολαιο δε νομιζω να βγει ακρη. Δεν το γραψαν τυχαιοι.
Γραπτη διαβεβαιωση οτι θα ανοιγοκλεινετε πορτες εχετε?
Σας ειπε καποιος οτι θα ανοιγοκλεινετε πορτες και τωρα σας λεει οτι οχι?
Ε αυτον κατηγορηστε. Και καλη τυχη...
Το πολυ πολυ ενα δυο τρια .... ατομα να χασουν τη δουλεια τους απο το helpdesk

Παιδια το ξερω οτι ακουγομαι πολυ σκληρος και απολυτος αλλα φοβαμαι πως τα πραγματα ειναι ετσι. Και οχι δεν δουλευω στη ον  :Smile: 
Απλα οπως ειπα πρεπει να μπει τελος σε αυτη την αηδια του να πουλαμε ελπιδες και να βγαζουμε φημες, ναι θα ανοιξει, οχι δε θα ανοιξει κτλ

Μια ειναι η λυση. Η ακυρωση. Οσο απολυτη οσο ειναι και η δικη τους δηλωση.

Αν φυσικα πιστευετε οτι το να μην μπορειτε να ανοιξετε πορτες  επηρεαζει την internetικη ζωη σας καταλυτικα
Αν δεν σας κανει το ακριβο πακετο
Και αν φυσικα δεν λυθουν τα προβληματα ασφαλειας ταχιστα. Εκει ειναι ασυγχωρητοι. Πουθενα αλλου.

----------


## banteras

Φιλε akaloith εχεις δικιο στο οτι αφορα οτι οποιος θελει να στησει apache server δεν του κανει η ΟΝ αλλα το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι οτι μεχρι σημερα εγω οπως και πολλοι αλλοι πιστευω δεν γνωριζαν οτι δεν εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα.
Αρα δεν ειναι ενα απλο προβλημα αλλα ειναι πιο περιπλοκο.
Το να με ειχαν ενημερωσει οταν εκανα αιτηση για ΟΝ, (περιμενω την τριτη τον εξοπλισμο) οτι δεν μπορω να επεμβω στο router το καταλαβαινω..αλλα εγω τωρα πρωτη φορα το διαβασα εδω στο adsl.gr οτι εχουν τετοια προβληματα.

----------


## geo7

@akaloith

Μια και σε βλεπω οτι τα "ψαχνεις" τα πραγματα και γινεσαι πικρος μ' αυτους που την πατησανε με την ΟΝ...να σε ρωτησω κατι για το CableTV που εχεις παραγγειλει(και εχω παραγγειλει και εγω) γιατι οσες φορες ρωτησα στο υποφορουμ της βιβο, η ερωτηση πηγε "άπατη", οχι δεν απαντηθηκε απλα...ουτε καν σχολιαστηκε... :Wink:  

Η ερωτηση λοιπον ειναι η εξης:
*Θα εχουν οι τεχνικοι της βιβο προσβαση administrator στο vood?*

----------


## yiapap

@akaloith,
Για κάθε πάροχο περιεχομένου του εξωτερικού με κλειστές πόρτες θα σου βρω έναν άλλο πάροχο με ανοιχτές. Η On επέλεξε να ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμα των παρόχων με τις κλειστές.

Επίσης υπάρχουν εφαρμογές που ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν. Το παράδειγμα του remote desktop είναι νομίζω αρκετό. Και όχι δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια ούτε να αγοράσω ούτε να βρω άλλη εφαρμογή που να παίζει με κλειστές πόρτες. 
Ούτε φυσικά να ψάχνω ποιο online game μπορεί (και πως!) να παίξει πίσω από κλειστές πόρτες.

Kαι δεν νομίζω να απαιτείται γραπτή διαβεβαίωση για το ότι μπορείς να τρέξεις εσύ ότι υπηρεσία θέλεις. Είπαμε *Α*περιόριστη πρόσβαση!
-------------------------
@Νο_logo
Ο γνωστός ύποπτος δημιουργός video φεύγει για το Πάσχα και θα το ετοιμάσει όταν επιστρέψει.
-------------------------
@All
To site που φιλοξενεί τις ιστοσελίδες του demonstration είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για τεχνικούς λόγους (άσχετους με το Pirelly φυσικά). Η λειτουργία του αναμένεται να επανέλθει σε 1-3 ώρες.*

<edit>
*Επανήλθε σε 15 λεπτα τελικά

----------


## akaloith

Με το να καθεστε και να λετε ααα το wow δεν παιζει χωρις πορτες κτλ χανετε το στοχο σας
Εχω φιλο κολητο που παιζει wow ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ και ποτε του δεν εχει ανοιξει πορτα γιατι παιζει και χωρις να ανοιξει
Το ιδιο και με τον msn.
Αργα η γρηγορα αφου κυκλοφορει στο εξωτερικο θα ερχοταν και εδω αυτη η μοδα.
Αν θες να στησεις server οκ ανηκεις στο 1% και η ον ζει και με το υπολοιπο 99%

----------


## aroutis

Τελικά το θέμα κατά τη προσωπική μου άποψη συνοψίζεται κύρια οχι στο port forwarding που πολύ βλέπουν (οχι άδικα) σαν κύριο θέμα, αλλά το γεγονός οτι δεν υπάρχει γενικά κύριος έλεγχος στο router ώστε να παραμετροποιώ ως χρήστης -εφόσον εγώ το επιθυμώ- την ασφάλεια του δικτύου μου. 

Το οτι το port forwarding δεν μπορώ να το παραμετροποιήσω ειναι byproduct της κατάστασης αυτής.

Τα security προβλήματα που υπάρχουν, σε συνδιασμό με το γεγονός οτι εν τέλει δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις, το γεγονός οτι εσφαλμένα η δήλωση της On αναφέρεται στο οτι έχει γίνει ότι ενέργεια χρειάζεται (i.e. firewall) όταν αποδεδειγμένα το firewall είναι disabled, αυτά ειναι απαράδεκτα πράγματα.

Ολα τα υπόλοιπα, περί home/office πακέτων, ειναι marketing για να πουλάμε ακριβότερες υπηρεσίες.

Ο πελάτης δηλαδή, ο home κατά την On, δεν δικαιούται ασφάλειας, ή είναι τόσο άσχετος ωστε να μην έχει δικαίωμα παραμετροποίησης της δικής του ασφάλειας. Ή χειρότερα δε, πρέπει να ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ για το δικαίωμα αυτό;

Κλείνοντας, να πω οτι απλά, η On προς το παρόν απογοητεύει με την όλη της "συμπερηφορά", και μένει να δούμε αν θα λάβει κάποιο μύνημα από την αγοραστική μάζα, ώστε να βελτιωθεί στο εγγύς μέλον.

----------


## hemlock

> Με το να καθεστε και να λετε ααα το wow δεν παιζει χωρις πορτες κτλ χανετε το στοχο σας
> Εχω φιλο κολητο που παιζει wow ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ και ποτε του δεν εχει ανοιξει πορτα γιατι παιζει και χωρις να ανοιξει
> Το ιδιο και με τον msn.
> Αργα η γρηγορα αφου κυκλοφορει στο εξωτερικο θα ερχοταν και εδω αυτη η μοδα.
> Αν θες να στησεις server οκ ανηκεις στο 1% και η ον ζει και με το υπολοιπο 99%


Ρε συ δεν σου γραφουμε σαχλαμαρες τοσα posts για να μας απαντας με ενα "στου φιλου μου παιζει"...
Πιστευεις οτι ολοι αυτοι που εχουν ως επαγγελμα το remote desktop /εχουν servers που τους τρεχουν ,εχουν αγορασμενα μισθωμενα κυκλωματα?

----------


## yiapap

> Με το να καθεστε και να λετε ααα το wow δεν παιζει χωρις πορτες κτλ χανετε το στοχο σας
> Εχω φιλο κολητο που παιζει wow ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ και ποτε του δεν εχει ανοιξει πορτα γιατι παιζει και χωρις να ανοιξει
> Το ιδιο και με τον msn.
> Αργα η γρηγορα αφου κυκλοφορει στο εξωτερικο θα ερχοταν και εδω αυτη η μοδα.
> Αν θες να στησεις server οκ ανηκεις στο 1% και η ον ζει και με το υπολοιπο 99%


Το τι λες εσύ ότι κάνει ο φίλος σου και το τι λέει το site του WoW είναι διαφορετικά. Αν εγώ είμαι ο οικιακός χρήστης της On, ποιόν από τους δύο πιστεύεις ότι θα ακούσω και ποιόν *πρέπει* να ακούσω; Προσωπικά δεν έχω παίξει ποτέ WoW. Είχα ακούσει ότι χρειάζεται πόρτες και το επαλήθευσα από το site τους. Προφανώς εμπιστεύομαι το site τους παρά εσένα (ή τον οποιονδήποτε). Συνεπώς αν είχα On θα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά αν θα αγόραζα το WoW. Και αν ήμουν φανατικός του WoW θα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ σοβαρά να πάω στην On.
Επαναλαμβάνω όμως (για να μην κολλάμε), το WoW είναι ΑΠΛΟ παράδειγμα. Ανέφερα το Remote Administrator της Famatech. Άλλοι ανέφεραν π.χ. τις παιχνιδομηχανές. Ο aMusic το vpn.
Με τον MSN είναι λίγο διαφορετικό επειδή σαφώς και μπορώ να σου "πετάξω" ένα αρχειάκι 1MB και να αρχίσεις να το κατεβάζεις, απλά θέλεις κανένα 20λεπτο μέχρι να το καταφέρεις. 
Επίσης αν χρησιμοποιείς φωνητικές κλήσεις, μην περιμένεις πολλά πράγματα!

Το κλείσιμο των πορτών δεν είναι ούτε μόδα, ούτε λύση και απορώ ακόμη και για το ότι χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο "μόδα" Μόδα είναι το μήκος της φούστας και το πλάτος της γραβάτοας. Μόδα ΔΕΝ είναι ο περιορισμός στην πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο.

----------


## akaloith

η vivo εχει πει ναι στις πορτες.
και οτι ο καθενας θα μπαινει στο router του με το user pass της γραμμης του μοναδικο
Anyway δεν ειναι vivo topic εδω

----------


## yiapap

> η vivo εχει πει ναι στις πορτες.
> και οτι ο καθενας θα μπαινει στο router του με το user pass της γραμμης του μοναδικο
> Anyway δεν ειναι vivo topic εδω


Χμμμμ... Είδες που έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου; 
Αυτό συμβαίνει και στο εξωτερικό! Άλλος δίνει άλλος όχι. Ή μήπως η Vivodi δεν είναι "μοδάτη";  :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ MSN ΚΑΙ ΤΟ WOW ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ
ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## geo7

> η vivo εχει πει ναι στις πορτες.
> και οτι ο καθενας θα μπαινει στο router του με το user pass της γραμμης του μοναδικο
> Anyway δεν ειναι vivo topic εδω


Εγω αλλο σε ρωτησα παντως... :Wink:  
Και μια και δεν ειναι το υποφορουμ της βιβο εδω, αν το ρωτησω εκει (για...5η φορα...) θα μου το απαντησει κανενας?  :Wink:

----------


## zavaras

> Το να ξεψαχνιζετε λεξη προς λεξη το συμβολαιο δε νομιζω να βγει ακρη. Δεν το γραψαν τυχαιοι.
> Γραπτη διαβεβαιωση οτι θα ανοιγοκλεινετε πορτες εχετε?


Ναι αλλά ούτε τους είπε κανείς ότι θα υπολειτουργούν πολύ δημοφιλή προγράμματα (p2p, MSN) η χρήση των οποίων είναι από τους βασικούς λόγους που οικιακοί χρήστες βάζουν ίντερνετ.

----------


## hemlock

> η vivo εχει πει ναι στις πορτες.
> και οτι ο καθενας θα μπαινει στο router του με το user pass της γραμμης του μοναδικο
> Anyway δεν ειναι vivo topic εδω


security check no2...
Ο γενικος κωδικος του admin ισχυει για τα Pirelli...Οποτε παλι εισαι επιρεπεις στο να γινει καποια στιγμη το Pc Σου ρημαδιο :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

μα δεν ειμαι υπερμαχος της on ή της vivo
εγω εχω κανει την επιλογη μου με την vivodi
και δεν δυσκολευτηκα καθολου. το πακετο σαφως και με ικανοποιει
(γιατι ετσι οπως παω θα με θεωρησετε υπερμαχο της ον)
αλλος θελει ον
προβλημα του και μου και ο καθενας θα πληρωσει τις επιλογες του  :Smile: 
(μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα :P )

----------


## geo7

> μα δεν ειμαι υπερμαχος της on ή της vivo
> εγω εχω κανει την επιλογη μου με την vivo
> αλλος θελει ον
> προβλημα του και μου και ο καθενας θα πληρωσει τις επιλογες του 
> (μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα :P )


Συνεχιζεις να μην αναφερεις αυτο που σε ρωταω ομως...ουτε σαν σχολιο...
Μιλαμε για μεγαλο ταμπου.. :Whistle:  
Τουλαχιστον τα ζητηματα που προκυπτουν με την ΟΝ τα συζηταμε  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ MSN ΚΑΙ ΤΟ WOW ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ





> Firewalls and routers are designed specifically to control your computer's incoming and outgoing connections. You may need to set up these security features to allow access to the game servers. If these are not set up correctly, the firewall or router may prevent you from connecting to the World of Warcraft/Burning Crusade.


Πηγή




> Verify with the manufacturer of the firewall or NAT device that the device is UPnP-compliant. If not, contact the manufacturer to determine if a UPnP update is available
> [...]
> If you are behind a Linksys NAT router, you must open ports on the router to permit the voice and file transfer traffic that you want. The following table lists the ports that you must open to permit the MSN file transfer or voice connections:
> Service	TCP ports	UDP ports
> Incoming voice (computer to computer)	6901	6901
> Voice (computer to phone)		6801, 6901, 2001-2120
> File transfer (receiving a file)	6891-6900


Πηγή Σημείωση:Το Linksys το αναφέρει επειδή είχε "ασύμβατο" UPnP
Φαίνεται ότι κάποιοι ενδέχεται να διαφωνούν μαζί σου.

----------


## sdikr

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ MSN ΚΑΙ ΤΟ WOW ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ


Μήπως τα μπερδεύεις με το upnp ή κανά απλό Modem;
Γιατί όσο και να χτυπιέσαι κάτω  το msn δεν παίζει για video    χωρίς πόρτες ή χωρίς Upnp, διάφορα αλλά προγράμματα σου λένε  αν δεν έχεις πόρτες  αναγκαστικά θα έχεις χαμηλότερη ποιότητα  (πχ skype)  γιατί το τράφικ θα περνά απο τους server μας
Στην τελική εξαρτάται το πως θεωρεί ο καθένας το Normal

Ο απλός κόσμος αυτά θα θέλει να δουλέψει,  όταν δεί οτι δεν δουλεύουν τι θα πεί;
Πραγματικά αν τους ενδιαφέρε η ευκολία του χρήστη θα είχαν τουλάχιστον το Upnp on,  η ασφάλεια το firewall,  αλλά παίζει να τους κόβει τα Multicast  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> μα δεν ειμαι υπερμαχος της on ή της vivo
> εγω εχω κανει την επιλογη μου με την vivodi
> και δεν δυσκολευτηκα καθολου. το πακετο σαφως και με ικανοποιει
> (γιατι ετσι οπως παω θα με θεωρησετε υπερμαχο της ον)
> αλλος θελει ον
> προβλημα του και μου και ο καθενας θα πληρωσει τις επιλογες του 
> (μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα :P )


Εδώ συμφωνούμε! Αρκεί ο καθένας να κάνει αυτές τις επιλογές συνειδητά όντας ικανά πληροφορημένος.

Ελπίζουμε πως κάποτε δεν θα χρειάζεται να είμαστε μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα, από τη Σκύλλα στη Χάρυβδη και από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα!

----------


## freeman

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ MSN ΚΑΙ ΤΟ WOW ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ
> ΕΛΕΟΣ


το WoW δεν θέλει incoming port για να παίξει. Και στη σελίδα της blizzard το γράφει περίεργα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται port forward. http://games.helpero.com/problems/ga...oblems_33.html

To MSN όμως, εδώ κάνεις ΜΕΓΑ λάθος. Αν δεν κάνεις port forward τότε τα μόνα που θα παίζουνε είναι τα μηνύματα και η αποστολή λήψη αρχείων με τις εκπληκτικές ταχύτητεσ 1-3 kilobyte/sec. Κι αυτό γιατί εφόσον δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ο client σου incoming connection γίνεται η σύνδεση μέσω ενός από τους πολλούς servers της Microsoft. Παίζει μεν, αλλά ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.
Επίσης, χωρίς incoming connections (port forward) video/voice ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΑ.

----------


## yiapap

> το WoW δεν θέλει incoming port για να παίξει. Και στη σελίδα της blizzard το γράφει περίεργα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται port forward. http://games.helpero.com/problems/ga...oblems_33.html


Παιδιά, επαναλαμβάνω δεν είναι το θέμα το WoW. Και αν στο Site της blizzard τα λέει περίεργα, σκέψου εσύ ως υποψήφιος πελάτης/αγοραστής (της On ή του WoW) τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις!

Και άντε το WoW δουλεύει πανάθεμά το! Πόσα άλλα παιχνίδια δεν θα δουλεύουν ή δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ host για τους φίλους σου, ή θα υπολειτουργούν; Και ΓΙΑΤΙ να πρέπει κάθε φορά πριν αγοράσεις μια εφαρμογή ή ένα παιχνίδι να ψάχνεις στο κάθε helpero.com τι περιορισμούς έχει η απεριόριστη πρόσβασή σου;;;

----------


## nontasg

Εγώ πάντως αν ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω τη σύνδεσή μου θα προτιμούσα το πακέτο των 10Mbps της forthnet.Αλλά και πάλι δεν θέλω γιατί αρκούμαι με τα φτωχά 768K του φοιτητικού πακέτου που έχω  :Razz:  
Επίσης,χωρίς παρεξήγηση,νομίζω ότι πολύ το κουράζετε το όλο θέμα...Λες και οι άλλοι ISP's δεν έχουν έλεγχο στους routers...Λέμε τώρα.... :Whistle:

----------


## freeman

> Παιδιά, επαναλαμβάνω δεν είναι το θέμα το WoW. Και αν στο Site της blizzard τα λέει περίεργα, σκέψου εσύ ως υποψήφιος πελάτης/αγοραστής (της On ή του WoW) τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις!
> 
> Και άντε το WoW δουλεύει πανάθεμά το! Πόσα άλλα παιχνίδια δεν θα δουλεύουν ή δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ host για τους φίλους σου, ή θα υπολειτουργούν; Και ΓΙΑΤΙ να πρέπει κάθε φορά πριν αγοράσεις μια εφαρμογή ή ένα παιχνίδι να ψάχνεις στο κάθε helpero.com τι περιορισμούς έχει η απεριόριστη πρόσβασή σου;;;


 Συμφωνώ 1000% μαζί σου. Δεν θα καθορίζει η κάθε on τι προγράμματα/games μπορούμε να  χρησιμοποιήσουμε.  Τουλάχιστον όταν η πρόσβαση όπως λες κι εσύ είναι "απεριόριστη".

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ πάντως αν ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω τη σύνδεσή μου θα προτιμούσα το πακέτο των 10Mbps της forthnet.Αλλά και πάλι δεν θέλω γιατί αρκούμαι με τα φτωχά 768K του φοιτητικού πακέτου που έχω  
> * Επίσης,χωρίς παρεξήγηση,νομίζω ότι πολύ το κουράζετε το όλο θέμα...Λες και οι άλλοι ISP's δεν έχουν έλεγχο στους routers...Λέμε τώρα...*.


Σε ποιο ρουτερ;  σε αυτό που έχει αγοράσει ο συνδρομητής;  που έχει πλήρη έλεγχο και αλλάζει τον κωδικό και την πορτα που ακουεί το webinterface,  σε αυτό που μπορεί να του αλλάξει firmware  και το ρουτερ στο επόμενο reset  δεν θα ψάξει να βρεί  το παλίο απο τον server του παρόχου;

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση,  ας είμαστε σοβαροί   :Evil:

----------


## Spanos

> το WoW δεν θέλει incoming port για να παίξει. Και στη σελίδα της blizzard το γράφει περίεργα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται port forward. http://games.helpero.com/problems/ga...oblems_33.html
> 
> To MSN όμως, εδώ κάνεις ΜΕΓΑ λάθος. Αν δεν κάνεις port forward τότε τα μόνα που θα παίζουνε είναι τα μηνύματα και η αποστολή λήψη αρχείων με τις εκπληκτικές ταχύτητεσ 1-3 kilobyte/sec. Κι αυτό γιατί εφόσον δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ο client σου incoming connection γίνεται η σύνδεση μέσω ενός από τους πολλούς servers της Microsoft. Παίζει μεν, αλλά ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.
> Επίσης, χωρίς incoming connections (port forward) video/voice ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΑ.


Eγω γιατί έχω κανονικά κάμερα και μικρόφωνο χωρίς να χρειάζομαι πορτ φόργουορντ με δύο firewall και ένα ΝΑΤ;

Το MSN δεν είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί στην ουσία μονο με Upnp μπορεί αν παίξει σωστά αφού οι UDP πόρτες σε video εφαρμογές είναι τυχαίες.

Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο άλλα προγράματα και παιχνίδια που θέλουν πορτ φόργουρντ, όπως η τελευταία κυκλοφορία της ΕΑ Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars και μη μου πείτε να βάλω το On Office γιατί στα γραφεία δεν νομίζω να φτιάχνουν room στο network για να παίξουν C&C...

----------


## Nrod

> Εγω αλλο σε ρωτησα παντως... 
> Και μια και δεν ειναι το υποφορουμ της βιβο εδω, αν το ρωτησω εκει (για...5η φορα...) θα μου το απαντησει κανενας?


Κι εγώ έκανα *τρεις* φορές geo7 στο αντίστοιχο υποφόρουμ της ON ανάλογη ερώτηση αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση.  :Wink:  

Η ερώτηση ήταν απλή: Μόλις ανακοίνωσε η ΟΝ την εμπορική της λειτουργία και μαθεύτηκε ότι ο router θα ήταν της Pirelli, δύο (ή τρεις) συμφορουμίτες με εμπειρία από την ιταλική Fastweb (μητρική της ΟΝ?), έγραψαν post όπου συνιστούσαν μεγάλη προσοχή στον Pirelli, λέγοντας καθαρά ότι ο router ήταν κλειδωμένος και τα ports δεν ήταν ανοιχτά. 

Προσωπικά αφού διάβασα τα post τους αποφάσισα να μην κάνω αίτηση στην On αλλά σε άλλο εναλλακτικό. Θα μου πεις δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι όλοι να διαβάζουν το adslgr πριν κάνουν αίτηση. Αλλά βλέπω μερικούς που διάβασαν τα post των "Ιταλών" φίλων μας (το ξέρω επειδή απάντησαν σ' αυτά), ωστόσο έκαναν αίτηση στη HOL και τώρα διαμαρτύρονται για κλειδωμένα ports. 

Και πάλι θα μου πεις, ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αποφασίζουν με βάση τι ισχύει με το συνδυασμό Pirreli+Fastweb στην Ιταλία. Ήταν όμως μια ένδειξη και μάλιστα πολύ ισχυρή. Και με δεδομένη την έλλειψη ενημέρωσης από την ON (θα δίνει πραγματική IP; ποια κανάλια; τι κωδικοποίηση; κλπ), οι εμπειρίες των μελών εδώ, αποτελούσαν και αποτελούν την καλύτερη βάση ενημέρωσης  :Wink:  

Κατα τ' άλλα, η ΟΝ και οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία μπορεί να κλείνει ή να ανοίγει πόρτες κατά το δοκούν σε επιπέδο router ή σε επίπεδο κεντρικών server της, όπως γίνεται για χρόνια σε αρκετές εταιρίες του εξωτερικού. Αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει, είναι να μην το ανακοινώνει στους όρους χρήσης ή στα συμβόλαιά της. Και αυτό αποτελεί μια πολύ σημαντική παράλειψη στη οποία μπορούν να πατήσουν όσοι θέλουν να προβούν σε ακύρωση. Θυμάμαι ότι οι Tiscali στη Γερμανία, ανακοίνωνε ότι κλειδώνει τις πόρτες των P2P ακόμα και στις διαφημιστικές καταχωρήσεις της  :Wink:  

Ωστόσο το προηγούμενο δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει λόγο ακύρωσης για χρήστες που κάνουν αιτήσεις από δω και πέρα, από τη στιγμή που έγινε γνωστή και εγγράφως η πολιτική της (και προφανώς θα υπάρχει σε μελλοντικά συμβόλαια και όρους). Αυτό που αποτελεί λόγο ακύρωσης από δω και πέρα δεν είναι οι κλειστές πόρτες ή ο κλειδωμένος router αλλά οι τεράστιες τρύπες ασφάλειας και είναι πολύ σωστό ότι σε αυτό επικεντρώνεται το συγκεκριμένο νήμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Eγω γιατί έχω κανονικά κάμερα και μικρόφωνο χωρίς να χρειάζομαι πορτ φόργουορντ με δύο firewall και ένα ΝΑΤ;
> 
> Το MSN δεν είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί στην ουσία μονο με Upnp μπορεί αν παίξει σωστά αφού οι UDP πόρτες σε video εφαρμογές είναι τυχαίες.
> 
> Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο άλλα προγράματα και παιχνίδια που θέλουν πορτ φόργουρντ, όπως η τελευταία κυκλοφορία της ΕΑ Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars και μη μου πείτε να βάλω το On Office γιατί στα γραφεία δεν νομίζω να φτιάχνουν room στο network για να παίξουν C&C...


Γιατί έχεις upnp,  κάτι που δεν έχει το Pireli,  ακόμα έχεις speedtouch,  που έχει απο τα καλύτερα Upnp,  

ακόμα τα firewall  επιτρέπουν το upnp,  
Δεν αλλάζει κατι αυτό που λές

----------


## IrmaRules

Λοιπόν, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά.
Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τους φίλους που λένε ότι και στο εξωτερικό αυτή την πολιτική ακολουθούνε.
Μπήκα λοιπόν κι εγώ σε κάποια site και για παράδειγμα στην FASTWEB από τα λίγα Ιταλικά μου κατάλαβα ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται. Οπότε γιατί να μην γίνει και εδώ.
Ουπς!
Στην Ιταλία το δίνουν 50€; (μην μου πείτε για την τιμή της προσφοράς)
Στην Ιταλία δίνουν 20ΜΒ?
Και 300 λεπτά ομιλίας;
Για να σοβαρευτούμε. Αν θέλουμε να επικαλούμαστε τακτικές του εξωτερικού θα πρέπει να επικαλούμαστε και τιμές του εξωτερικού.
Άρα αυτό δεν παίζει.
Ή μου φαίρνεις όλο το πακέτο όπως το έχουν έξω, στις τιμές που το έχουν έξω ή αλλιώς μου λες υπεύθυνα ότι θα ακολουθήσεις αυτή την πολιτική για τους παρακάτω λόγους.
Αλλά τους λόγους να τους στηρίξεις πραγματικά.
Είδαμε την επιστολή του κ. Γκίκα και εμένα προσωπικά δεν με κάλυψε στο παραμικρό. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διάφοροι άλλοι που θα τους κάλυπτε πλήρως.
Το να μπαίνουμε σε λεπτομέρειες τι παίζει και τι όχι δεν είναι δουλειά μας, αλλά είναι δουλειά των εταιρειών που φτιάχνουν αυτά τα παιχνίδια να ρωτήσουν την ΟΝ με ποιο δικαίωμα απαγορεύει στους πελάτες τους να χρησιμοποιούν τα προγράμματα τους πλήρως και όχι μερικώς.
Εγώ θα απαιτήσω από την Microsoft να μου στείλει γραπτώς τι πρέπει να κάνω για να χρησιμοποιώ τα προγράμματα της στο 100%. Θα της ζητήσω επίσης να με ενημερώσει και ποιες εταιρείες μου το επιτρέπουν αυτό. Και μετά βλέπουμε....

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ έχω την αίσθηση (ή πέστε το διαίσθηση) ότι το θέμα με τις πόρτες θα τελειώσει σύντομα υπέρ μας. Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα δούμε.
Σημαντική σημείωση: Δεν έχω πληροφορίες για αυτό, απλά αυτό πιστεύω.

----------


## Spanos

> Γιατί έχεις upnp,  κάτι που δεν έχει το Pireli,  ακόμα έχεις speedtouch,  που έχει απο τα καλύτερα Upnp,  
> 
> ακόμα τα firewall  επιτρέπουν το upnp,  
> Δεν αλλάζει κατι αυτό που λές


Δεν έχω ούτε upnp φυσικά, δεν τρελλάθηκα να κάνω το router γραβιέρα  :Wink:

----------


## IrmaRules

> Eγω γιατί έχω κανονικά κάμερα και μικρόφωνο χωρίς να χρειάζομαι πορτ φόργουορντ με δύο firewall και ένα ΝΑΤ;
> 
> Το MSN δεν είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί στην ουσία μονο με Upnp μπορεί αν παίξει σωστά αφού οι UDP πόρτες σε video εφαρμογές είναι τυχαίες.
> 
> Υπάρχουν ένα κάρο άλλα προγράματα και παιχνίδια που θέλουν πορτ φόργουρντ, όπως η τελευταία κυκλοφορία της ΕΑ Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars και μη μου πείτε να βάλω το On Office γιατί στα γραφεία δεν νομίζω να φτιάχνουν room στο network για να παίξουν C&C...


Αυτό ακριβώς ανέφεραν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω. Ή NAT Ή UPNP. Ένα από τα δύο. Το Pirelli δεν δίνει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχω ούτε upnp φυσικά, δεν τρελλάθηκα να κάνω το router γραβιέρα


Τότε για να σου δουλέυει το msn  πρέπει να application helpers  που έχει το speedtouch  να δουλέυουν αψόγα  :Wink: 

Αλλίως  θα ήταν καλό να γράψεις ενα How to  για το πώς να δουλέψει το Msn  επιτέλους  :Razz:

----------


## Nrod

> Λοιπόν, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά.
> Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τους φίλους που λένε ότι και στο εξωτερικό αυτή την πολιτική ακολουθούνε.
> Μπήκα λοιπόν κι εγώ σε κάποια site και για παράδειγμα στην FASTWEB από τα λίγα Ιταλικά μου κατάλαβα ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται. Οπότε γιατί να μην γίνει και εδώ.
> Ουπς!
> Στην Ιταλία το δίνουν 50€; (μην μου πείτε για την τιμή της προσφοράς)
> Στην Ιταλία δίνουν 20ΜΒ?
> Και 300 λεπτά ομιλίας;


Δηλαδή αν η ΟΝ αλλάξει στο μέλλον πολιτική και προσφέρει την υπηρεσία της με 50€ (όπως Tellas), με 20MB (όπως Vividi), με 300 λεπτά ομιλίας (όπως μισή-Altec) *και* με κλειδωμένο router (όπως Fastweb), εσύ θα επέλεγες πάλι ON?  :Wink:

----------


## IrmaRules

> Δηλαδή αν η ΟΝ αλλάξει στο μέλλον πολιτική και προσφέρει την υπηρεσία της με 50€ (όπως Tellas), με 20MB (όπως Vividi), με 300 λεπτά ομιλίας (όπως μισή-Altec) *και* με κλειδωμένο router (όπως Fastweb), εσύ θα επέλεγες πάλι ON?


Αυτό που αναφέρθηκε εδώ πέρα είναι ότι στο εξωτερικό γίνεται αυτό, στο εξωτερικό γίνεται στο άλλο. Δεν μπορούμε όποτε θέλουμε να επικαλούμαστε άλλες χώρες και όποτε δεν μας βολεύει να λέμε εδώ δεν είναι Ευρώπη, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια.
Εγώ θα επέλεγα την Α ή την Β εταιρεία η οποία θα μου έλεγε σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 πράγματα και θα μου έδινε τουλάχιστον αυτά τα 10.
Όχι σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 αλλά στην πραγματικότητα από το 1 σου δίνω 75% από το 2 σου δίνω 50% κοκ.

Πάντως επειδή βλέπω ότι το νήμα έχει αρχίσει και ξεφεύγει σε λεπτομέρειες για το αν το ένα πρόγραμμα παίζει αν το άλλο παίζει θα ήθελα να μας ξαναθυμήσω ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ. Το τι θα κάνω εγώ με το MSN μου και ο άλλος με το WOW του είναι θέμα αλλά όχι τόσο σημαντικό.
Το τι θα κάνει όμως ο κάθε κακόβουλος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή μου, με τις ευλογίες της ΟΝ είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
Αυτό που καταφέρνει να κάνει η ΟΝ με την πολιτική μας, είναι να κρατάει τον οποιοδήποτε hacker ασφαλή και τον απλό χρήστη της ΟΝ ανασφαλή.

----------


## rdaniel

> Δηλαδή αν η ΟΝ αλλάξει στο μέλλον πολιτική και προσφέρει την υπηρεσία της με 50€ (όπως Tellas), με 20MB (όπως Vividi), με 300 λεπτά ομιλίας (όπως μισή-Altec) *και* με κλειδωμένο router (όπως Fastweb), εσύ θα επέλεγες πάλι ON?


Εγώ πάντως ΟΧΙ!  :Smile:  ... γιατί ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που θεωρώ ότι προσπάθησε να εξαπατήσει τους πελάτες της η ΟΝ με ενοχλεί. Και δεν μου δημιουργεί αίσθημα εμπιστοσύνης για τις μελλοντικές τους ενέργειες. Καταλαβαίνω να είχαν προβλήματα στις υπηρεσίες τους (όλοι λίγο-πολύ έχουν άλλωστε). Καταλαβαίνω να θέλουν κάποιο χρόνο "προσαρμογής", μιας και είναι νέα εταιρεία. ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω καθόλου (ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ) την τακτική που θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν, επιβάλλωντας μια παράλογη/διάτρητη πολιτική (αν)ασφάλειας και παρεμβατισμού στον τρόπο που θα χρησιμοποιούμε τις υπηρεσίες τους.

Παλιά απαντούσαν απλά "όξω ****** απ' την παράγκα!" ...  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που αναφέρθηκε εδώ πέρα είναι ότι στο εξωτερικό γίνεται αυτό, στο εξωτερικό γίνεται στο άλλο. Δεν μπορούμε όποτε θέλουμε να επικαλούμαστε άλλες χώρες και όποτε δεν μας βολεύει να λέμε εδώ δεν είναι Ευρώπη, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια.
> Εγώ θα επέλεγα την Α ή την Β εταιρεία η οποία θα μου έλεγε σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 πράγματα και θα μου έδινε τουλάχιστον αυτά τα 10.
> Όχι σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 αλλά στην πραγματικότητα από το 1 σου δίνω 75% από το 2 σου δίνω 50% κοκ.
> 
> Πάντως επειδή βλέπω ότι το νήμα έχει αρχίσει και ξεφεύγει σε λεπτομέρειες για το αν το ένα πρόγραμμα παίζει αν το άλλο παίζει θα ήθελα να μας ξαναθυμήσω ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ. Το τι θα κάνω εγώ με το MSN μου και ο άλλος με το WOW του είναι θέμα αλλά όχι τόσο σημαντικό.
> Το τι θα κάνει όμως ο κάθε κακόβουλος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή μου, με τις ευλογίες της ΟΝ είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
> Αυτό που καταφέρνει να κάνει η ΟΝ με την πολιτική μας, είναι να κρατάει τον οποιοδήποτε hacker ασφαλή και τον απλό χρήστη της ΟΝ ανασφαλή.


το θέμα ασφάλεια είναι στο οτι δεν έχει πρόσβαση ο χρήστης στον εξοπλισμό για αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## geo7

@Nrod
Ενδεχεται να ειμαι...χαζος, αλλα 3 φορες που διαβασα το ποστ σου, δεν καταλαβα πoια ακριβως ηταν η ερωτηση που εκανες σχετικα με την ΟΝ και δεν πηρες απαντηση  :Embarassed:  
Μπορεις να την ξαναγραψεις? (την ερωτηση)  :Sorry:  
Επισης εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλησε στο υποφορουμ της βιβο δεν ειναι οτι κανενας δεν μου απαντησε *με σιγουρια* ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, αλλα οτι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση "θαβεται" κατω απ' το χαλι...  :Wink:  
Χαρακτηριστικα θα σου πω οτι οταν αποφασισα να απευθυνω την συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση *προσωπικα* σε ανθρωπο ο οποιος (κατα δηλωση δικη του) συνεργαζεται με την βιβο, αρα εχει την δυνατοτητα να παρει πιο "σιγουρη" πληροφορηση απο οτι εγω απο το cc...το συγκεκριμενο παλικαρι..οχι απλα δεν απαντησε αλλα εχει να "φανει" 4-5 μερες... :Whistle:  
Και η ερωτηση η δικη μου δεν εχει να κανει με πορτες και παραθυρα αλλα με το ποιος π##στης θα εχει το administration του ρουτερ... :Evil:   :Laughing: 

@all
Sorry για το offtopic  :Embarassed:

----------


## IrmaRules

> το θέμα ασφάλεια είναι στο οτι δεν έχει πρόσβαση ο χρήστης στον εξοπλισμό για αυτά τα θέματα.


Να προσθέσω ότι βάζω νταβατζή να μου εγγυηθεί την ασφάλεια μου. sdikr όταν πας να περάσεις τον δρόμο απέναντι, πάρε με ένα τηλέφωνο να έρθω εγώ να σε περάσω, γιατί εσύ δεν ξέρεις να περνάς, αλλά εγώ ξέρω πολύ καλύτερα. Θα σε περάσω από εκεί που θέλω εγώ και αν εγκρίνω ότι πρέπει να περάσεις απέναντι.  :Razz:  Α, και φυσικά μόνο στους δρόμους που εγώ έχω ορίσει κάπου (αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω ποιοι είναι αυτοί, είναι μυστικό!)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε ποιο ρουτερ; σε αυτό που έχει αγοράσει ο συνδρομητής; που έχει πλήρη έλεγχο και αλλάζει τον κωδικό και την πορτα που ακουεί το webinterface, σε αυτό που μπορεί να του αλλάξει firmware και το ρουτερ στο επόμενο reset δεν θα ψάξει να βρεί το παλίο απο τον server του παρόχου;
> 
> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, ας είμαστε σοβαροί


και ομως κανεις λαθος σε αυτο που λες διοτι ολοι οι ISP εχουν την δυνατοτητα να δουν τα παντα που αφορουν τον λογαριασμο σου (σε ποιες σελιδες μπαινεις τι κατεβαζεις κτλ)

βεβαια ειναι πραγμα που δεν το παρεδεχεται κανεις επισημα αλλα ανεπισημα γινεται φιλε μου (υποψιν εγω που δεν ειμαι διαχειριστης σε ISP αλλα σε ενα απλο ΚΕΚ μεσω του ΣΕΡΒΕΡ βλεπω τα παντα λες οι αλλοι διαχειριστες των δικτυων που εχουν οι ISP να μην μπορουν.)

χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα επειδη ειμαστε σοβαροι το λεω διοτι πολλοι εδω μεσα ειναι διαχειριστες δικτυων σε εταιρειες και σε ISP οταν εχεις να κανεις με ΣΕΡΒΕΡΣ τα παντα βλεπεις αρκει να ξερεις που ψαχνεις.

αν δεν το πιστευεις αυτο κανενα προβλημα οταν ψηφιστει κανενας νομος για τα "περιεργα" κατεβασματα και σου στειλει μαιλ ο ISP σου ρωτα τον απο που ειδε τι κατεβαζεις.

αυτα και οπως ειπαν καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι η πολιτικη της εκαστοτε εταιρειας αυτη ειναι η την δεχεσαι η οχι ειναι απλα τα πραγματα καμια εταιρεια δεν θα αλλαξει την πολιτικη της για μας τους χρηστες (βεβαια τα προβληματα ασφαλειας που εσεις εντοπισατε καλα θα κανει να τα διορθωσει).

για αυτο το λογο εχεις το δικαιωμα επιλογης κανεις δεν σας υποχρεωσε να πατε στην ON ας περιμενατε λιγο να μαθετε τυχον προβληματα κτλ.

αλλωστε οπως ειπε ενας φιλος εδω ειναι ελλαδα.

στο εξωτερικο οντως η πολιτικη των ISP ειναι αυτη και κανεις ξενος δεν διαμαρτυρεται μονο εμεις "φωναζουμε".

----------


## sdikr

> και ομως κανεις λαθος σε αυτο που λες διοτι ολοι οι ISP εχουν την δυνατοτητα να δουν τα παντα που αφορουν τον λογαριασμο σου (σε ποιες σελιδες μπαινεις τι κατεβαζεις κτλ)
> 
> βεβαια ειναι πραγμα που δεν το παρεδεχεται κανεις επισημα αλλα ανεπισημα γινεται φιλε μου (υποψιν εγω που δεν ειμαι διαχειριστης σε ISP αλλα σε ενα απλο ΚΕΚ μεσω του ΣΕΡΒΕΡ βλεπω τα παντα λες οι αλλοι διαχειριστες των δικτυων που εχουν οι ISP να μην μπορουν.)
> 
> χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα επειδη ειμαστε σοβαροι το λεω διοτι πολλοι εδω μεσα ειναι διαχειριστες δικτυων σε εταιρειες και σε ISP οταν εχεις να κανεις με ΣΕΡΒΕΡΣ τα παντα βλεπεις.


Καμία σχέση με αυτό που λέμε,  μιλάμε για πρόσβαση στο τοπικό σου δικτυο,  
τουλάχιστον ρε παδια διαβάστε γιατι πράγμα μιλάμε πριν  γράψετε

----------


## freeman

> και ομως κανεις λαθος σε αυτο που λες διοτι ολοι οι ISP εχουν την δυνατοτητα να δουν τα παντα που αφορουν τον λογαριασμο σου (σε ποιες σελιδες μπαινεις τι κατεβαζεις κτλ)
> 
> βεβαια ειναι πραγμα που δεν το παρεδεχεται κανεις επισημα αλλα ανεπισημα γινεται φιλε μου (υποψιν εγω που δεν ειμαι διαχειριστης σε ISP αλλα σε ενα απλο ΚΕΚ μεσω του ΣΕΡΒΕΡ βλεπω τα παντα λες οι αλλοι διαχειριστες των δικτυων που εχουν οι ISP να μην μπορουν.)
> 
> χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα επειδη ειμαστε σοβαροι το λεω διοτι πολλοι εδω μεσα ειναι διαχειριστες δικτυων σε εταιρειες και σε ISP οταν εχεις να κανεις με ΣΕΡΒΕΡΣ τα παντα βλεπεις.


Συγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουμε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια μας εδώ πέρα.
ΑΛΛΟ το να βλέπουνε τι δεδομένα διακινώ από τη σύνδεσή μου, και ΆΛΛΟ να έχουνε πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό που έχω στο σπίτι μου, και κατ'επέκταση πρόσβαση και στους υπολογιστές που βρίσκονται πίσω από αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό. 

Επίσης αν νομίζει κανείς ότι ένας ISP δεν μπορεί άμα θέλει να δει τι δεδομένα διακινείς, wake up . ΣΑΦΩΣ και μπορεί, άλλο αν είναι νόμιμο ή όχι. Από το δικό τους δίκτυο περνάς, μπορούνε να δούνε τα πάντα.

----------


## akaloith

> @Nrod
> Ενδεχεται να ειμαι...χαζος, αλλα 3 φορες που διαβασα το ποστ σου, δεν καταλαβα πoια ακριβως ηταν η ερωτηση που εκανες σχετικα με την ΟΝ και δεν πηρες απαντηση  
> Μπορεις να την ξαναγραψεις? (την ερωτηση)  
> Επισης εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλησε στο υποφορουμ της βιβο δεν ειναι οτι κανενας δεν μου απαντησε *με σιγουρια* ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, αλλα οτι η συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση "θαβεται" κατω απ' το χαλι...  
> Χαρακτηριστικα θα σου πω οτι οταν αποφασισα να απευθυνω την συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση *προσωπικα* σε ανθρωπο ο οποιος (κατα δηλωση δικη του) συνεργαζεται με την βιβο, αρα εχει την δυνατοτητα να παρει πιο "σιγουρη" πληροφορηση απο οτι εγω απο το cc...το συγκεκριμενο παλικαρι..οχι απλα δεν απαντησε αλλα εχει να "φανει" 4-5 μερες... 
> Και η ερωτηση η δικη μου δεν εχει να κανει με πορτες και παραθυρα αλλα με το ποιος π##στης θα εχει το administration του ρουτερ... 
> 
> @all
> Sorry για το offtopic


ΜΑΣ τα εχεις κανει τουμπανα με την ερωτηση σου  :Razz:  Πλακα κανω
τι ακριβως θες να μαθεις?
Εσυ ως χρηστης θα εχεις το account σου που θα μπαινεις στο router
Το αλλο που ρωτας δεν ειμαστε η vivodi ωστε να ξερουμε
Δεν ειναι οτι αποφευγουμε να απαντησουμε
Απλα δεν ξερουμε!
Προφανως για να μπορουν να σου κανουν config το router ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να περνας ρυθμισεις ειναι πασιφανες οτι εχουν admin account αλλιως δε θα γινοταν
Happy?
Ωραια και που το εμαθες το αυτονοητο τωρα τι αλλαξε?
Γιατι ηταν τοσο σημαντικη?
Δεν ηταν παντελως αυτονοητο αφου μπορουν να κανουν config το ρουτερ σου?
Το εχεις ρωτησει 15 φορες χωρις να εχω καταλαβει που θες να καταληξεις

----------


## geo7

> ΜΑΣ τα εχεις κανει τουμπανα με την ερωτηση σου  Πλακα κανω
> τι ακριβως θες να μαθεις?
> Εσυ ως χρηστης θα εχεις το account σου που θα μπαινεις στο router
> Το αλλο που ρωτας δεν ειμαστε η vivodi ωστε να ξερουμε
> Δεν ειναι οτι αποφευγουμε να απαντησουμε
> Απλα δεν ξερουμε!
> Προφανως για να μπορουν να σου κανουν config το router ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να περνας ρυθμισεις ειναι πασιφανες οτι εχουν admin account αλλιως δε θα γινοταν
> Happy?
> Ωραια και που το εμαθες το αυτονοητο τωρα τι αλλαξε?
> ...


Τουμπανα-ξετουμπανα δεν σας παιρνω λεξη  :Razz:  
Γιατι ηταν τοσο σημαντικη? Γιατι τοτε θεμα ασφαλειας (απο τους "κακους" τεχνικους) δεν τιθεται μονο για την ΟΝ αλλα και για τη βιβο  :Wink:  
Εσυ μπορει "απλα" να μην ξερεις...αλλα αυτος στον οποιο απευθυνθηκα, μην ανησυχεις και μπορουσε να μαθει να μας λυσει την απορια  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

επειδη ο φιλος διαχειριστης καταλαβε λαθος εγω δεν ειπα οτι βλεπει ο ISP το ρουτερ σου η το εσωτερικο δικτυο αλλα ειπα οτι βλεπει οτι κανεις με τον λογαριασμο σου.

η ON τα βλεπει απλα γιατι αυτη ειναι ο διαχειριστης στο ρουτερ που εχεις εσυ ως χρηστης.

προσωπικα οπως ειπαν και αλλοι φιλοι στο μονο που ειναι υποχρεωμενη ειναι να λυσει τα θεματα ασφαλειας σε τιποτα αλλο δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη εφοσον το λεει η πολιτικη της εταιρειας και συμβαδιζει με τους νομους του ελληνικου κρατους περι προσωπικων δεδομενων κτλ.
απο εκει και περα δεν νομιζω να αλλαξει την πολιτικη τους οι απαιτησεις καποιων χρηστων.

διοτι για να σας θυμισω κατι παλια η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ καποτε εκανε BLOCKED καποια PORTS και κανεναν δεν ενημερωσε αλλα το ελεγε στην σελιδα της οτι το κανει για την ασφαλεια μας.

μια απλη ερωτηση ?
αν οι υπολοιποι ISP ειχαν την ιδια πολιτικη με την ON και τα ειχαν κλειδωμενα τα ρουτερ τους τοτε τι θα κανατε αληθεια? και αν τους ρωτουσατε σας ελεγαν οτι δεν τα ανοιγουμε τι θα λεγατε?

προσωπικα εγω επελεξα τον ΟΤΕ και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γιατι με καλυπτουν απολυτα αν αργοτερα αλλαξω θα παω εκει που με καλυπτει παλι.

σιγουρα ειναι καλη η προσπαθεια του www.adslgr.com και την υποστηριζω και εγω στην προσωπικη μου σελιδα αλλωστε και τα παιδια εδω με εχουν βοηθησει σε πολλα πραγματα.

αλλα σιγουρα πολλοι απο εδω μεσα δεν ξερουν να επιλεγουν υπηρεσιες αλλα πιστευουν τις ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΙΣ τα μικρα γραμματα κανεις τα εχει διαβασει?

επισης για να πω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ΚΑΝΕΙΣ απο την ΟΝ δεν μπορει να δει τι εχεις στο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ το μονο που θα δει καποιος ειναι τις IP που εχεις ορισμενες στα PC σου και λοιπες συσκευες (*το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη*) βεβαια διοτι δεν ανηκω στο προσωπικο της αλλα αν γινοταν αυτο τοτε αποτελει ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ και αυτοματα και ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑΣ διοτι θυμιζω οτι συνδρομη εχουν παραγγειλει και εταιρειες απο την ΟΝ αλλα και απο την VIVODI που μαλλον τα ιδια ισχυουν.

παντως εγω εχω να πω *ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ WWW.ADSLGR.COM ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ.*

----------


## akaloith

εγω σας χαιρομαι.
εχουν λυθει ολα τα αλλα προβληματα και εχουν μεινει μονο οι πορτες?
ευγε στην ον τοτε!

εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι μπαζει απο παντου
οτι τιποτα δεν επαιζε σωστα στο 3play της
μεχρι και το τηλεφωνο!

προφανως καταλαβα λαθος. Ευγε στην ον λοιπον  :Razz: 

Vivodιανοι και vivodιανες! Ολοι στην on! Εστω στα τοπικ της γιατι απο ενεργοποιησεις εμεις κοιμομαστε.
3 ενεργοποιηθηκαν και χανονται μετα. η γιατι ολα πανε κατ ευχην ειτε γιατι πανε κατα διαολου

----------


## geo7

> μια απλη ερωτηση ?
> αν οι υπολοιποι ISP ειχαν την ιδια πολιτικη με την ON και τα ειχαν κλειδωμενα τα ρουτερ τους τοτε τι θα κανατε αληθεια? και αν τους ρωτουσατε σας ελεγαν οτι δεν τα ανοιγουμε τι θα λεγατε?


Εμ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ολη η φασαρια γινεται για να μην γινει μοδα και τα κλειδωσουν ΟΛΟΙ!!!
Εσυ γιατι νομιζεις οτι γινεται ολο αυτο? Γιατι εχουμε προηγουμενα με...τον Καρολο? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apostolisp

> και ομως κανεις λαθος σε αυτο που λες διοτι ολοι οι ISP εχουν την δυνατοτητα να δουν τα παντα που αφορουν τον λογαριασμο σου (σε ποιες σελιδες μπαινεις τι κατεβαζεις κτλ)
> 
> βεβαια ειναι πραγμα που δεν το παρεδεχεται κανεις επισημα αλλα ανεπισημα γινεται φιλε μου (υποψιν εγω που δεν ειμαι διαχειριστης σε ISP αλλα σε ενα απλο ΚΕΚ μεσω του ΣΕΡΒΕΡ βλεπω τα παντα λες οι αλλοι διαχειριστες των δικτυων που εχουν οι ISP να μην μπορουν.)
> 
> χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα επειδη ειμαστε σοβαροι το λεω διοτι πολλοι εδω μεσα ειναι διαχειριστες δικτυων σε εταιρειες και σε ISP οταν εχεις να κανεις με ΣΕΡΒΕΡΣ τα παντα βλεπεις αρκει να ξερεις που ψαχνεις.
> 
> αν δεν το πιστευεις αυτο κανενα προβλημα οταν ψηφιστει κανενας νομος για τα "περιεργα" κατεβασματα και σου στειλει μαιλ ο ISP σου ρωτα τον απο που ειδε τι κατεβαζεις.
> 
> αυτα και οπως ειπαν καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι η πολιτικη της εκαστοτε εταιρειας αυτη ειναι η την δεχεσαι η οχι ειναι απλα τα πραγματα καμια εταιρεια δεν θα αλλαξει την πολιτικη της για μας τους χρηστες (βεβαια τα προβληματα ασφαλειας που εσεις εντοπισατε καλα θα κανει να τα διορθωσει).
> ...


Συμφωνώ με τον υπαρχηγό της ομαδας μου και επαυξάνω.
Είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος πελα΄της της ΟΝ απο την Κυριακή 01/04/2007 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρώτες ημέρες της σύνδεσης μου.
Οταν λέω μισοενεργοποιημένος εννοώ οτι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμα εδω και 9 μέρες και είμαι φορητότητα απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ.
Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό. 
Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?
τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ? αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα

----------


## geo7

> εγω σας χαιρομαι.
> εχουν λυθει ολα τα αλλα προβληματα και εχουν μεινει μονο οι πορτες?
> ευγε στην ον τοτε!
> 
> εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι μπαζει απο παντου
> οτι τιποτα δεν επαιζε σωστα στο 3play της
> μεχρι και το τηλεφωνο!
> 
> προφανως καταλαβα λαθος. Ευγε στην ον λοιπον 
> ...


Το Θεμα δεν ειναι *μονο* οι *πορτες*!!!
Ειναι το *ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΕΝΟ ρουτερ με περιορισμενη προσβαση*, ξεκολα το μυαλο σου (no offence  :Wink:  )

----------


## Nrod

> Αυτό που αναφέρθηκε εδώ πέρα είναι ότι στο εξωτερικό γίνεται αυτό, στο εξωτερικό γίνεται στο άλλο. Δεν μπορούμε όποτε θέλουμε να επικαλούμαστε άλλες χώρες και όποτε δεν μας βολεύει να λέμε εδώ δεν είναι Ευρώπη, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια.
> Εγώ θα επέλεγα την Α ή την Β εταιρεία η οποία θα μου έλεγε σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 πράγματα και θα μου έδινε τουλάχιστον αυτά τα 10.
> Όχι σου δίνω αυτά τα 10 αλλά στην πραγματικότητα από το 1 σου δίνω 75% από το 2 σου δίνω 50% κοκ.
> 
> Πάντως επειδή βλέπω ότι το νήμα έχει αρχίσει και ξεφεύγει σε λεπτομέρειες για το αν το ένα πρόγραμμα παίζει αν το άλλο παίζει θα ήθελα να μας ξαναθυμήσω ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ. Το τι θα κάνω εγώ με το MSN μου και ο άλλος με το WOW του είναι θέμα αλλά όχι τόσο σημαντικό.
> Το τι θα κάνει όμως ο κάθε κακόβουλος χρήστης στον υπολογιστή μου, με τις ευλογίες της ΟΝ είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
> Αυτό που καταφέρνει να κάνει η ΟΝ με την πολιτική μας, είναι να κρατάει τον οποιοδήποτε hacker ασφαλή και τον απλό χρήστη της ΟΝ ανασφαλή.


A μπράβο! +1000 σε αυτό! Τα έγραψα εξάλλου στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου.

Το θέμα με τις πόρτες είναι σημαντικό *μόνο* σε όσους έκαναν αίτηση ως χτες που δημοσιεύτηκε η επίσημη θέση της ΟΝ. Από δω και πέρα, όσοι κάνουν αίτηση δεν έχουν λόγο να διαμαρτύρονται κατόπιν εορτής εφόσον η ΟΝ κάνει καθαρή αυτή την πολιτική στο συμβόλαιό της. 

Το θέμα με την ασφάλεια όμως δεν είναι απλά σημαντικό αλλά κρίσιμο (of critical importance που λέει και ο φίλος μας ο Μπιλ) και σε αυτό πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί η κάθε ενέργεια.

Όσο για το εξωτερικό, πίστεψε με εχω βαρεθεί τον καθένα να λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του και να το συγκρίνει με το τι ισχύει στο εξωτερικο, χωρίς καν να έχει εμπειρία. Και βαριέμαι ακόμα περισσότερο επειδή ζω στο εξωτερικό  :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

> Συμφωνώ με τον υπαρχηγό της ομαδας μου και επαυξάνω.
> Είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος πελα΄της της ΟΝ απο την Κυριακή 01/04/2007 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρώτες ημέρες της σύνδεσης μου.
> Οταν λέω μισοενεργοποιημένος εννοώ οτι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμα εδω και 9 μέρες και είμαι φορητότητα απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ.
> Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό. 
> Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
> Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
> τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?
> τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ? αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα


Ετσι μου ρχεται να πεταξω το usrobotics 9108 μου για το pirelli. Αντε καταδεχομαι και vood στο τσακιρ κεφι!!!!!!!!!  :Worthy:  Κλαψψψψ θα μου λειψει το usrobitcs μου

----------


## akaloith

> Το Θεμα δεν ειναι *μονο* οι *πορτες*!!!
> Ειναι το *ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΕΝΟ ρουτερ με περιορισμενη προσβαση*, ξεκολα το μυαλο σου (no offence  )


ε το παμε. το πιρελι δεν ξεκλειδωνει
ειτε βαζεις αλλο ρουτερ (και συνδεεις αποσυνδεεις για τη tv το pirelli)
ειτε το ανεχεσαι
ειτε πας σε αλλη εταιρεια.
μη λεμε παλι τα ιδια

----------


## dimitris_74

> Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό.


να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?

αν με τον ποτέ που τοσο χαριτωμένα γράφεις  και μια 2048 κατέβαζες με 40-80 το πολυ θα ήσουν ευχαριστημένος?

----------


## Nrod

> @Nrod
> Ενδεχεται να ειμαι...χαζος, αλλα 3 φορες που διαβασα το ποστ σου, δεν καταλαβα πoια ακριβως ηταν η ερωτηση που εκανες σχετικα με την ΟΝ και δεν πηρες απαντηση  
> Μπορεις να την ξαναγραψεις? (την ερωτηση)


Ε όχι χαζός με ταχύτητα IQ 1024/256! Εγώ καν δεν έχω γράψει ταχύτητες σε αυτό το πεδίο γιατί οι moderators απείλησαν να με κάνουν ban  :Smile:  

Μάλλον έγραψα πολλα και ακαταλαβίστηκα ίσως. Η ερώτηση απλά:

Βρε παιδιά, αφού μόλις ανακοινώθηκε οτι θα δώσουν Pirelli και ενώ ξέρουμε ότι οι ΟΝ έχει σχέση με τη Fastweb, γιατί δε λάβατε σοβαρά υπόψη τα όσα έλεγαν για Fastweb + Pirelli, οι δυο -τρεις φίλοι από την Ιταλία για κλειδωμένα routers και πόρτες; 

Θυμάμαι ότι το μόνο "τεχνικό" sticky στο υποφόρουμ της ΟΝ ήταν το "αν θα δίνει πραγματικές IP" και όχι το πιο σοβαρό "αν θα δίνει ξεκλείδωτο router και πόρτες"  :Whistle:

----------


## gkandir

> Συμφωνώ με τον υπαρχηγό της ομαδας μου και επαυξάνω.
> Είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος πελα΄της της ΟΝ απο την Κυριακή 01/04/2007 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρώτες ημέρες της σύνδεσης μου.
> Οταν λέω μισοενεργοποιημένος εννοώ οτι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμα εδω και 9 μέρες και είμαι φορητότητα απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ.
> Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό. 
> Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
> Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
> τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?
> τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? *τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ?* αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  *γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα*


Τι άλλο θ' ακούσουμε; Άμα είναι έτσι να κλειδώνουμε και τον κόσμο στα μπουντρούμια για να μη βγουν έξω και πάρουν τ' αυτοκίνητά τους μήπως και τρακάρουν.
Γίνονται αυτά;

Anyway, θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις (ή να ξαναδιαβάσεις) το thread από την αρχή για να δεις για ποιο λόγο διαμαρτυρόμαστε.

----------


## mpamparos

> Ετσι μου ρχεται να πεταξω το usrobotics 9108 μου για το pirelli. Αντε καταδεχομαι και vood στο τσακιρ κεφι!!!!!!!!!  Κλαψψψψ θα μου λειψει το usrobitcs μου


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Eισαι απιστευτος!

----------


## nnn

Θα ξαναζητήσω να μείνετε ontopic και στο θέμα των προβλημάτων και στο σχολιασμό των ενεργειών της On.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο θεωρείται Off Topic.

----------


## geo7

> τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ? αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα


Φιλε μου κοιταξε να δεις κατι...
Ο "ασχετος" που λεγεται π.χ apostolisp φοβαται μην κανει ζημια στο ρουτερ του και δεν το σκαλιζει, οποτε τον "βολευει" το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ και ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ.
Σ' αυτο που διαφωνουμε ομως ειναι οτι και ο "ασχετος" που λεγεται π.χ geo7 και εχει το βιτσιο να σκαλιζει το ρουτερ του, και εμπιστευεται περισσοτερο τη δικη του ασχετοσυνη για την ασφαλεια του δικτυου ΤΟΥ, απ' αυτη του ΧΨ τεχνικου της ΟΝ, θα πρεπε να εχει το δικαιωμα να το "σκαλισει", βεβαιως ΥΠ' ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## akaloith

αλλο 40kb/sec αλλο 200kb/sec και ειδικα αν πληρωνεις τα *ιδια λεφτα* 
(2μβιτ οτε - 10 μβιτ ον)
και τα 2 σερνονται αλλα 200kb/sec συρσιμο μια χαρα ακουγεται
και οταν συνδεθει και πολυς κοσμος στην ον (που δεν το βλεπω  :Smile:  ) θα λες τι καλα που ηταν τα 200kb/sec

Ναι 200kb/sec ειναι μακραν αργη ταχυτητα για τα 10mbit αλλα συγκριτικα ειναι αξιοπρεπης ταχυτητα

αμα σας λεγαν 1mbit με 3 ευρω θα γκρινιαζατε αν δεν απεδιδε τα αναμενομενα?Οχι γιατι ειναι τσαμπα. Ε καπως ετσι το πλασαραν.Με τιμες και ταχυτητες να χτυπησουν τον ανταγωνισμο αλλα οχι και να τον εξαλειψουν
Και το ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι οι ταχυτητες ειναι ονομαστικες.

----------


## nontasg

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση,  ας είμαστε σοβαροί


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση,δε νομίζω ότι το μήνυμά που έγραψα νωρίτερα δείχνει ότι δεν είμαι σοβαρός και ότι έκανα πλάκα,αλλά τέσπα.......




> επισης για να πω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ΚΑΝΕΙΣ απο την ΟΝ δεν μπορει να δει τι εχεις στο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ το μονο που θα δει καποιος ειναι τις IP που εχεις ορισμενες στα PC σου και λοιπες συσκευες (*το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη*) βεβαια διοτι δεν ανηκω στο προσωπικο της αλλα αν γινοταν αυτο τοτε αποτελει ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ και αυτοματα και ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑΣ διοτι θυμιζω οτι συνδρομη εχουν παραγγειλει και εταιρειες απο την ΟΝ αλλα και απο την VIVODI που μαλλον τα ιδια ισχυουν.


Έχω ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη.  :Wink: 




> Συμφωνώ με τον υπαρχηγό της ομαδας μου και επαυξάνω.
> Είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος πελα΄της της ΟΝ απο την Κυριακή 01/04/2007 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρώτες ημέρες της σύνδεσης μου.
> Οταν λέω μισοενεργοποιημένος εννοώ οτι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμα εδω και 9 μέρες και είμαι φορητότητα απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ.
> Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό. 
> Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
> Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
> τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?


Για αυτό λέω ότι μάλλον είμαστε κάπως υπερβολικοί στις αντιδράσεις μας....Βέβαια εννοείται ότι η ON-Telecoms πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει κάποια πράγματα,απλά καλό είναι να ενημερωνόμαστε καλύτερα και να περιμένουμε λίγο πριν αγοράσουμε κάτι νέο... :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

παιδια γιατι το λετε CINTURATO PIRELLI?
ειναι παρατσουκλι? καλλιτεχνικο? εξηγειστε μου. δεν τα παω και καλα με λαστιχα, μολις απεκτησα car

καλα το ευρημα με το disabled firewall που σας προστατευει ειναι μεγιστο!
Ευγε σε αυτον που το βρηκε! τρελα γελια

----------


## geo7

> Ε όχι χαζός με ταχύτητα IQ 1024/256! Εγώ καν δεν έχω γράψει ταχύτητες σε αυτό το πεδίο γιατί οι moderators απείλησαν να με κάνουν ban  
> 
> Μάλλον έγραψα πολλα και ακαταλαβίστηκα ίσως. Η ερώτηση απλά:
> 
> Βρε παιδιά, αφού μόλις ανακοινώθηκε οτι θα δώσουν Pirelli και ενώ ξέρουμε ότι οι ΟΝ έχει σχέση με τη Fastweb, γιατί δε λάβατε σοβαρά υπόψη τα όσα έλεγαν για Fastweb + Pirelli, οι δυο -τρεις φίλοι από την Ιταλία για κλειδωμένα routers και πόρτες; 
> 
> Θυμάμαι ότι το μόνο "τεχνικό" sticky στο υποφόρουμ της ΟΝ ήταν το "αν θα δίνει πραγματικές IP" και όχι το πιο σοβαρό "αν θα δίνει ξεκλείδωτο router και πόρτες"


Ισως γιατι δεν μπορουσαμε (τουλαχιστον εγω) να φανταστουμε οτι ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσιες θα παιζουν μονο με το πιρελι?



> ε το παμε. το πιρελι δεν ξεκλειδωνει
> ειτε βαζεις αλλο ρουτερ (και συνδεεις αποσυνδεεις για τη tv το pirelli)


Ας διαβεβαιωσουν γραπτως λοιπον τον κοσμο οτι ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσιες τους θα παιζουν και χωρις το πιρελι (με αλλο ρουτερ, επιλογης του πελατη) και να δεις για ποτε τελειωνει η "φασαρια"  :Wink:

----------


## coil

Καλά θα ήταν να έπαιζαν ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσίες με άλλο router. 
Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι η IPTV. 
OnREC & VoD παίζουνε με διαφορετικό router.

----------


## geo7

@coil
Nαι, αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια εγγραφη βεβαιωση οτι θα συνεχισουν να παιζουν με αλλο ρουτερ... :Wink:

----------


## Nrod

> Ισως γιατι δεν μπορουσαμε (τουλαχιστον εγω) να φανταστουμε οτι ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσιες θα παιζουν μονο με το πιρελι?


Εμ με τα "φαντάζομαι" και "αναμένω/ανέμενα" δεν κάνουμε δουλειά  :Wink:  

Και ειδικά όταν αφορά ελληνικές εταιρίες και ειδικότερα εσάς που ζείτε μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και έχετε εμπειρία... οπότε αν καείς με το χυλό, φυσάς και το γιαούρτι  :Smile:  

Εγώ προσωπικά όταν μου είπε η οικογένεια στην Αθήνα ότι ήθελε DSL, μόλις διάβασα τα post των "Ιταλών" στο φόρουμ, δεν κάθησα να φανταστώ τίποτα και τους είπα να κάνουν αίτηση σε άλλον εναλλακτικό.

Τώρα για όλα αυτά που βλέπω "τους πιέζουμε για να μην κλείσουν τις πόρτες και οι άλλες", δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έχουμε καπιταλισμό και συνθήκες έντονου ανταγωνισμού, οπότε θα φανεί σύντομα ποιος θα αλλάξει τι  :Wink:

----------


## coil

Γιατί έγγραφη βεβαίωση?

Έχουμε έγγραφη βεβαίωση ότι το Internet access δουλεύει 
με οποιδήποτε router της αγοράς? Όχι. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος ISP που να έχει δώσει έγγραφη βεβαίωση για το παραπάνω?
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω όχι ...

Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι οποιοσδήποτε router 
πρέπει να παίζει όσον αφορά το Internet access με οποιονδήποτε ISP.

Σχετικά με την υπηρεσία IPTV εδώ τα πράγματα ίσως να περιπλέκονται
γιατί πολύ πιθανόν κάποιος "κακόβουλος" χρήστης να μπορεί
να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας δικό του router, βλ. NOVA.
Κάνω υποθέσεις και απλά εκφράζω την γνώμη μου... 








> @coil
> Nαι, αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια εγγραφη βεβαιωση οτι θα συνεχισουν να παιζουν με αλλο ρουτερ...

----------


## sportis

> Συμφωνώ με τον υπαρχηγό της ομαδας μου και επαυξάνω.
> Είμαι μισοενεργοποιημένος πελα΄της της ΟΝ απο την Κυριακή 01/04/2007 και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τις πρώτες ημέρες της σύνδεσης μου.
> Οταν λέω μισοενεργοποιημένος εννοώ οτι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ακόμα εδω και 9 μέρες και είμαι φορητότητα απο τον (Π)ΟΤΕ.
> Κατεβάζω αρχεία με 200-400 kbs/sec απο rapidshare kai το παιχνίδι το ΑΑ το κατέβασα σε 3 ωρες μεσα απο ευρωπαικό σέβερ την στιγμή που με (Π)ΟΤΕ και HOL το κατέβαζα σε 8-10 ωρες.Άρα download έχουμε καλό. 
> Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
> Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
> τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?
> τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ? αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα


+1 και απο εμενα.

----------


## Avesael

> παιδια γιατι το λετε CINTURATO PIRELLI?
> ειναι παρατσουκλι? καλλιτεχνικο? εξηγειστε μου. δεν τα παω και καλα με λαστιχα, μολις απεκτησα car
> 
> καλα το ευρημα με το disabled firewall που σας προστατευει ειναι μεγιστο!
> Ευγε σε αυτον που το βρηκε! τρελα γελια


Cinturato P3 είναι (ήταν) τύπος ελαστικών της Pirelli...

----------


## geo7

> Εμ με τα "φαντάζομαι" και "αναμένω/ανέμενα" δεν κάνουμε δουλειά  
> 
> Και ειδικά όταν αφορά ελληνικές εταιρίες και ειδικότερα εσάς που ζείτε μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και έχετε εμπειρία... οπότε αν καείς με το χυλό, φυσάς και το γιαούρτι  
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά όταν μου είπε η οικογένεια στην Αθήνα ότι ήθελε DSL, μόλις διάβασα τα post των "Ιταλών" στο φόρουμ, δεν κάθησα να φανταστώ τίποτα και τους είπα να κάνουν αίτηση σε άλλον εναλλακτικό.
> 
> Τώρα για όλα αυτά που βλέπω "τους πιέζουμε για να μην κλείσουν τις πόρτες και οι άλλες", δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έχουμε καπιταλισμό και συνθήκες έντονου ανταγωνισμού, οπότε θα φανεί σύντομα ποιος θα αλλάξει τι


Δεν καταλαβαινω που το πας ρε συ Nrod..
Δηλαδη κατα τη γνωμη σου, φταιμε εμεις που δεν βασιστηκαμε πανω σε δυο ποστ, δυο αγνωστων, και να το δεσουμε σχοινι-κορδονι οτι για να το λενε αυτοι κατι θα ξερουν, και αντιθετως διαλεξαμε να εμπιστευτουμε αυτα που ελεγε η εταιρια που πουλουσε την υπηρεσια και με την οποια θα υπογραφαμε ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ?  :Thinking:  
Ποσα θες να μας τρελανεις, να κανουμε εναν ερανο να στα δωσουμε  :Confused:

----------


## shaq141a

Εγώ ως εντελώς αφελής έχω να κάνω κανα δυο ερωτήσεις. 

Γιατι δεν έχει UPNP????????? Tι στο καλό, έτσι θα λυνόντουσαν τα περισσότερα προβλήματα μιας και τα προγράμματα θα επικοινωνούσαν με το router και θα ανοιγαν τα ports. Πάντως αυτός ο χαμός με τα firewalls και τα ΝΑΤ με έχει κουράσει. Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια που έμπενα στο internet με την dial up μου και είχα το zone alarm μπορούσαν να μετατρέψουν το PC μου σε βόμβα οι Κορεάτες hackers? Μήπως για χάρη της δήθεν "ασφάλειας" αρχίζουμε να χάνουμε ένα τεράστιο μέρος της λειτουργικότητας του διαδικτύου?

Πραγματικά θέλω να γίνει disassembled το firmware και να μάθει ο κάθε χρήστης τους admin κωδικούς για να τελειώσει μια και καλή το παραμύθι. Αυτή η εταιρία που θέλει να μου δώσει κατι σαν ίντερνετ δεν θα πάρει από τα λεφτάκια μου.

Τέλος πόσο χρόνο θα έτρωγε από το support τους το port configuration? 

Ας τα δίναν τα μηχανάκια κλειδωμένα από default (απαράδεκτο και αυτό) αλλά όποιος ήθελε να το ξεκλειδωνε υπό τον όρο "το customer support δεν ασχολήται με ports"

Α και το wireless on by default και χωρις ρυθμίσεις το αφήνω ασχολίαστο.

Τέλος καλή τύχη στους "ψωνίζω από Κωτσόβολο", αν αύριο μεθαύριο που δεν θα μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει το 99% των χρηστών του internet .

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic





> Ασχετο: Η φορθνετ εχει 3play? Γιατι συνεχως βλεπω στη tv την ονειροπολα διαφημιση της? Προσφερει 3play ή ακομα παραμενει στα παιδακια και στις πλαστελινες στις ομολογουμενως ωραιες διαφημισεις της?


Ψήνεται  :Razz:

----------


## Silent Air

Λοιπον εχουμε και λέμε....

1. Εξαπατηση

2. Κενα ασφαλειας

3. Περιορισμός

Στα δυο πρωτα δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχει νοημων ανθρωπος που μπορει να τα αμφισβητησει ή ακομα χειροτερα να τα δικαιολογησει! Οσον αφορα το τριτο, ενταξει, υπαρχουν και καποιοι που τους αρεσει να ειναι περιορισμενοι, γουστα ειναι αυτα....

----------


## Nrod

> Δεν καταλαβαινω που το πας ρε συ Nrod..
> Δηλαδη κατα τη γνωμη σου, φταιμε εμεις που δεν βασιστηκαμε πανω σε δυο ποστ, δυο αγνωστων, και να το δεσουμε σχοινι-κορδονι οτι για να το λενε αυτοι κατι θα ξερουν, και αντιθετως διαλεξαμε να εμπιστευτουμε αυτα που ελεγε η εταιρια που πουλουσε την υπηρεσια και με την οποια θα υπογραφαμε ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ?  
> Ποσα θες να μας τρελανεις, να κανουμε εναν ερανο να στα δωσουμε


Άντε να μην κατάλαβες τη λογική του post μου. Το γνωμικό "όποιος καεί στο χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι" το κατάλαβες;  :Wink:  

Με λίγα λόγια (και επειδή δεν έχω την τρομερή εμπειρία του πως δουλεύει το DSL στην Ελλάδα, εκτός από πρόσφατα που ασχολήθηκε γιατί ήθελε να βάλει η οικογένεια), από τη στιγμή που άρχισα να διαβάζω το adslgr και παρότι είμαι χρήστης DSL από το 2000 στο εξωτερικό, ομολογώ ότι ούτε καν ήξερα ότι υφίστανται τα εξής στην ελληνική broadband πραγματικότητα. Μερικά παραδείγματα:

1. Πληρώνεις για 1024kbps και έχεις 128 (χωρίς να σε ενημερώνουν)
2. Πληρώνεις για αξιόπιστη σύνδεση και έχεις pings 700ms (χωρίς να σε ενημερώνουν)
2. Έχεις/είχες διάφορους κόφτες ( (χωρίς να σε ενημερώνουν)
3. Έχεις/είχες περιορισμό πακέτων που έκαναν την VoIP αδύνατη (χωρίς να σε ενημερώνουν)
4. Περιμένεις 2+ μήνες για μια σύνδεση και ο ένας τα ρίχνει στον άλλον (χωρίς να σε ενημερώνουν)
5. Και όταν θες να ενημερωθείς με δική σου πρωτοβουλία, περιμένεις με τις ώρες στην αναμονή για να πάρεις μια απάντηση ότι φταινε οι άλλοι  :Wink:  

Ε λοιπόν, με βάση όλες τις παραπάνω *δικές σας* εμπειρίες (εγώ ειπαμε τέτοιες εμπειρίες δεν είχα), γιατί εγώ να αποφασίσω/ετε να κάνω/ετε αίτηση σε μια νέα ελληνική εταιρία και ειδικά όταν το CS αυτής το μόνο που ήξερε να λέει ήταν το"σε 20 μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθείτε" ενώ *δε σε ενημέρωνε* (που το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό :Wink:  όταν έκανες απλούστατες ερωτήσεις τεχνικής φύσης όπως, θα έχουμε εξωτερική IP; ποιο είναι router; ποιος ο αποκωδικοποιητής; κλπ κλπ.

Κι επειδή η εταιρία δε μας ενημέρωνε για βασικά πράγματα και είμασταν όλοι στα βαθιά σκοτάδια, τι ήταν το μόνο χειροπιαστό για μας; Ακριβώς αυτά τα post των "Ιταλών" συμφορουμιτών που μίλαγαν για κλειδωμένα pirelli router και πόρτες. Ναι μεν "άγνωστοι" όπως λες αλλά είδαμε και τους "γνωστούς" της ΟΝ! Από τη μια λοιπόν είχες την παντελή έλλειψη ενημέρωσης από την ΟΝ και από την άλλη εμπειρίες δυο-τριών ανθρώπων της ιταλικής ΟΝ. Είναι δίλλημα το τι θα διαλέξεις από τα δυο; Για μένα δεν ήταν! 

Πως να το κάνουμε, η συνειδητοποίησή μας ως καταναλωτές, δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα, πρέπει να είναι πριν την αγορά, εκτός από "μετά". Για να το φέρω σε απλά καταναλωτικά πλαίσια, είναι σαν να ανοίξει ένα κρεοπωλείο, να βάλει προσφορά το κρέας στη μισή τιμή για ένα μήνα, να τον ρωτάς "είναι ελεγμένο το κρέας;", ο κρεοπώλης να σου απαντά "δεν ξέρω" κι εσύ παρόλα αυτά να το αγοράζεις ενώ την είχες ήδη πάθει από άλλους "κρεοπώλες". Και διαπιστώνεις μετά την αγορά, ότι το κρέας είναι σάπιο και τρέχεις μετά  :Wink:  

Όσο για το "μετά", ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν οι ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες (που ελπίζω να λειτουργούν) γιατί όπως ξαναέγραψα, το θέμα με τις πόρτες είναι μια καραμπινάτη εξαπάτηση και σαφώς όσοι είχαν κάνει αίτηση μέχρι χτες (και όχι οι μελλοντικοί συνδρομητές) πρέπει να βρουν το δίκιο τους. Το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι τα κενά ασφάλειας και αυτό είναι το δυνατό χαρτί των ήδη ενεργοποιημένων (?) χρηστών της ΟΝ.

----------


## geo7

> Άντε να μην κατάλαβες τη λογική του post μου. Το γνωμικό "όποιος καεί στο χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι" το κατάλαβες;


Tη λογικη του ποστ σου την καταλαβα.Απλα την θεωρω εντελως παραλογη  :Razz:  
H ευθυνη δεν ειναι του καταναλωτη που εξαπατηθηκε, αλλα αυτου που τον εξαπατησε!!  :No no:  
Εκτος αν για καποιο λογο (που ελπιζω να καταφερεις να μας εξηγησεις) πρεπει στην ελλαδα να αποδεχτουμε το "δικαιωμα" των εταιριων να εξαπατουν οποτε και οπως θελουν, και αυτος που θα καλειται να λογοδοτησει θα ειναι ο..  καταναλωτης!!!  :Shocked:  
γιατι ηταν αρκετα αφελης-ευκολοπιστος-ανενημερωτος-μ@λ@κ@ς-πεστο οπως αλλιως θες και τον τουμπαρανε 
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt: 

Και αντε για χαρη της συζητησης να αποδεχτω οτι εμεις που διαβασαμε το ποστ των Ιταλων, κακως δεν ακυρωσαμε.
Πρεπει δηλαδη οποιος σκεφτεται να κανει συνδεση με καποια εταιρια , να ξημεροβραδιαζεται στο adsl.gr ξεψαχνιζοντας ολα τα υποφορουμ, αλλιως χανει το δικαιωμα να παρει την υπηρεσια που του διαφημισανε και του πουλησανε? Και ακομα περισσοτερο να διαμαρτυρηθει για το οτι τον εξαπατησανε?
Καπου εχει χαθει η μπαλα νομιζω..  :Banned:  

Υ.Γ: Το γνωμικό "ή στραβος ειναι ο γιαλος ή στραβα αρμενιζουμε" το εχεις ακουστα?  :Razz:

----------


## nickaraxnos

Πιάνομαι απο την τελευταία έκφραση που λέει ο geo7 και συνεχίζω. Πραγματικά εδώ και τόσες ώρες που διαβάζω τα ποστ δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί έχετε αποπροσανατολιστεί τόσο πόλύ. Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω τα πράγματα σε μια λογική σειρά και αν αποδειχτεί πατάτα η προσπάθεια, παρακαλώ να σβηστεί το μήνυμα. Λοιπόν.
1) Εμφανίζεται η εταιρεία ΟΝ η οποία υπόσχεται σε μια δεδομένη αγορά χ υπηρεσίες σε ψ τιμή
2) Ορισμένοι καταναλωτές πείθονται (καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχει καμία σημασία) απο τις υποσχέσεις - αναγγελίες της εταιρείας και αποφασίζουν να κάνουν αίτηση ενεργοποίησης
3) Τα προβλήματα (απόσο έχω καταλάβει) ξεκινάνε πριν την ενεργοποίηση και αφορούν την περίοδο αναμονής. Άρα ήδη υπάρχει μια ανακολουθια στις υποσχέσεις της εταιρείας με την πραγματικότητα.
4) Απο την μεγαλύτερη μερίδα των καταναλωτών (που έκαναν αίτηση) υπάρχει διαθεση για υπομονη μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση και παρά τα παράπονα οι ακυρώσεις είναι λίγες
5) Ξεκινάνε οι πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις. 
6) Φτάνουμε στο πιο σημαντικό σημείο. Οι ενεργοποιημένοι καταναλωτές (αυτοί δηλαδή που ήδη άρχισαν να μετράν μέρες μέχρι να έρθει ο πρώτος λογαριασμός) διαπιστώνουν οτι έχουν προβλήματα με ΟΛΕΣ τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ (διακοπές τηλ, κακή ποιότητα τηλεόρασης, αδυναμία σύνδεσης internet κλπ)
7) Επειδή αυτοί οι καταναλωτές διαπιστώνεται οτι είναι πολλοί, αποφασίζουν μέσω του παρών site να συνενοηθούν και να συντάξουν - στείλουν μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας προς διάφορους αρμόδιους φορείς και κυρίως στην ΟΝ, με την οποία σε γενικές γραμμές αναφέρουν τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν
8) Η εταιρεία ΟΝ δείχνει να λαμβάνει σοβαρά υπόψιν της την επιστολή και επικοινωνεί με τους διαμαρτυρόμενους, καλώντας τους στις εγκαταστάσεις της για να δώσει εξηγήσεις.
9) Η αντιπροσωπεία των διαμαρτυρόμενων μετά τη συνάντηση - και αφού ήδη διασπάστηκε σε δύο μέτωπα - αναμένει την έγγραφη απάντηση της εταιρείας. 
10) "Έρχεται" η έγγραφη απάντηση, η οποία αναιρεί τις διαβεβαιώσεις της συνάντησης.
11) Ακολουθεί η "ανακοίνωση" του yiapap για περαιτέρω προβλήματα ασφαλείας κλπ.
12) Οι καταναλωτές αναλώνονται σε ανούσιες συζητήσεις για πόρτες και φεύγα. Για WoW και MoW. Για το αν είναι χαζοί αυτοί που κάναν αρχικά αίτηση ενεργοποίησης ή έξυπνοι αυτοί που το απέφυγαν. 

Και κάπου εδώ φτάνουμε το τέλος; Αυτή ήταν η σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση; Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση που μου διέφυγε για το τι θα γίνει μετά; Η άποψή μου είναι η εξής.
1) Οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία έχει υποχρέωση να τηρεί απο την πρώτη μέρα τους όρους του συμβολαίου και τις υποσχέσεις που δίνει όταν διαφημίζει ένα προϊόν.
2) Ο καταναλωτής όταν ξέρει οτι απατήθηκε και αντιδρά απλά με την ακύρωση της αίτησης είναι κορόιδο (κι εγώ έχω υπάρξει κορόιδο). Διότι αφού 
α) έχει χάσει χρόνο 
β) έχει χάσει χρήμα 
γ) έχει υποστεί ψυχική φθορά 
θα πρέπει να αποζημιωθεί ανάλογα.
3) Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα να είμαστε πολλοί και να μπορούμε να συννενοούμαστε χωρίς να χρειάζεται να βρισκόμαστε απο κοντά
4) Αρα μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε σε έναν δικηγόρο και να απαιτήσουμε την αποζημίωσή σας
5) Σε περίπτωση που δεν προκριθεί η λύση της μήνυσης και αγωγής, θα πρότεινα να απαιτήσετε απο την εταιρεία να αφαιρέσει απο τον κάθε λογαριασμό σας το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στην κάθε υπηρεσία που δεν προσφέρεται όπως θα έπρεπε. 


Off Topic



Σε περίπτωση που συμφωνήσετε να απευθυνθούμε σε δικηγόρο, δηλώνω πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω οικονομικά για τα έξοδα της προσπάθειας, χωρίς φυσικά να έχω απαίτηση απο το οποιδήποτε ποσό αποζημίωσης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό που πρέπει να ψάξουμε είναι το αν υπάρχει ανακολουθία μεταξύ των όρων του συμβολαίου και της πραγματικότητας και των διαφημίσεων και της πραγματικότητας. Και όχι να μαλώνουμε μεταξύ μας για το αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες.

----------


## yiapap

> Και όχι να μαλώνουμε μεταξύ μας για το αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες.


Kανένας δεν μαλώνει. Κάποιοι προφανώς δεν έχουν καν καταλάβει τι είναι το port forwarding (όπως ο φίλος που λέει ότι ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ αρχείο) ίσως γιατί στη δική τους σύνδεση δουλεύει transparently (π.χ. μέσω UPnP). Ή γιατί πραγματικά ποτέ δεν το χρειάστηκαν.

Εμμένω στο Port Forwarding γιατί για μένα αυτό είναι θέμα πολιτικής. Το οποιοδήποτε κενό ασφάλειας σήμερα υπάρχει, αύριο αντιμετωπίζεται. Η εμμονή του κλειδωμένου router απλά κάνει τη δική μας έρευνα πιο μεθοδική και τη δική τους δουλειά πιο δύσκολη. Και βέβαια το κρυφό admin user/pass το οποίο αποτελεί εν δυνάμει απειλή για τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα. Και όχι zer0c00l δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ότι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ κοιτάς τις συνδέσεις LAN->WAN σου στη δουλειά σου. Εδώ μιλάμε ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή (με λίγη τύχη) να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στα αρχεία του υπολογιστή σου. Όχι να δει αν κοιτάς το xxx.com αντί του cnn.com!

Και βέβαια το "κερασάκι" στα παραπάνω είναι ότι η On δείχνει να κινείται περίεργα-σπασμωδικά λες και δεν έχει ξεκάθαρη εικόνα για το τι προσφέρει και το τι θέλει να προσφέρει.

----------


## yianniscan

nickaraxnos ανέλυσες την κατάσταση πολύ σωστά. Το post σου μαζί με αυτά του yiapap μας έδωσαν την πραγματική εικόνα.

Συμφωνώ ότι μετά και την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας, οι επόμενες κινήσεις πρέπει να γίνουν μέσω δικηγόρου.

----------


## yiapap

> Σχετικά τώρα με το port forwarding, δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να γίνεται τόσο μεγάλος ντόρος, γιατί όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτες για online gaming, και τόρρεντ αρχεία. 
> Σήμερα μάλιστα με msn & yahoo mesenger έστειλα ΄φωτό και αρχέια στον κουμπαρο μου στην Ιταλία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Ωραία μεχρι εδώ?
> τότε γιατι "φαγώνεστε" για το portforwarding την στιγμή που μπορούμε να παίξουμε online χωρίς πρόβλημα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τόρρεντ?
> τι άλο θέλουμε επιτέλους? Αντι να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που αποκτήσαμε ευρωπαικές ταχύτητες θέλουμε να κλέισουμε μια εταιρεία που κάνει τα πρώτα βηματα της? τι προβλημα υπάρχει με το κλιδωμένο ρούτερ? αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους.  γιαυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να καάνουν την δουλεια΄τους ήσυχα


Είχα πει να μην απαντήσω αλλά θα το κάνω.
Όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές για oline gaming και "τόρρεντ αρχεία". Μάλιστα. Άρα να υποθέσω ότι ο Pirelli για να καλύψει ΟΛΑ τα παιχνίδια και ΟΛΕΣ τις p2p εφαρμογές έχει εεεε... όλες τις πόρτες ανοιχτές.... Πάντα! Παρά το ότι οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές. Ή κάνεις λάθος ή ο Pirelli αφήνει εσάς τους συνδρομητές έκθετους σε εξωτερικές επιθέσεις (ιδίως αφού ΚΑΙ το firewall είναι κλειστό!)

Και αύριο στον ξάδερφο σου μπορείς να στείλεις ότι θέλεις. Το port forwarding χρησιμοποιείται για να εξυπηρετήσει ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ αιτήσεις, όχι εξερχόμενες. Αύριο πες στον κουμπάρο να σου στείλει πίσω τις φωτογραφίες και θαύμασε ταχύτητες. Επίσης πες του εκείνη την ώρα να σου κάνει μια φωνητική κλήση ή κάντε μια κλήση video.

Ποιός θέλει να κλείσει την On; Από την αρχή αυτής της ιστορίας λέμε ότι θέλουμε τις καλύτερες δυνατές υπηρεσίες. Ακόμη και οι πλέον "φωνακλάδες" από εμάς το τονίζουμε ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. Επομένως μάλλον λαϊκίζεις για να κερδίσεις εντυπώσεις. Τι εντυπώσεις, από ποιούς και για ποιό λόγο δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο. Λες και είμαστε στο γήπεδο και υπάρχουμε εμείς οι καλοί και οι άλλοι οι κακοί!

Λες "αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους  δίκτυο τους". ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν κάποιοι άσχετοι ή κάποιοι κακοπροαίρετοι πάρουν δικαιώματα στον δικό μου router μπορούν να προξενήσουν στο δικό μου δίκτυο ζημιά! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μας με τον κλειδωμένο router στον οποίο έχει πρόσβαση ο κάθε τεχνικός της On (όπως και ο Μπάμπης ο γείτονας μέχρι να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Wireless). Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις δει... "λιγότερο σχετικούς" τεχνικούς σε άλλες εταιρείες (δεν γνωρίζω την On).

Γι αυτό ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο. Αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι καλό είναι να ρωτάμε πριν σχηματίσουμε άποψη και να μαθαίνουμε (όλοι μας). Όσο για το "να τους αφήσουμε ήσυχους"... 
*Δεν νομίζω* . Δεν έχω σκοπό να αφήσω ήσυχη ούτε την On ούτε τον ΟΤΕ ούτε τη Vivodi ούτε κανέναν. Θα είμαι εκεί για να χειροκροτώ τα καλά και να καταδεικνύω τα κακά. Όχι γιατί είμαι ο Δον Κιχώτης αλλά γιατί θέλω πρώτα ΕΓΩ και μετά οι υπόλοιποι 10.999.999 Έλληνες να απολαύσουμε *κάποτε* αυτά που ο υπόλοιπος πολιτισμένος κόσμος θεωρεί αυτονόητα!

<edit>Για να μην αφήσω και τον zer0c00l παραπονεμένο:



> επισης για να πω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ΚΑΝΕΙΣ απο την ΟΝ δεν μπορει να δει τι εχεις στο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ


1. Μπαίνεις στον router
2. Ανοίγεις τις πόρτες του NETBIOS
3. Όλο το Internet έχει πρόσβαση στο προσωπικό σου δίκτυο
εναλλακτικά
1. Μπαίνεις στον router
2. Φτιάχνεις ένα vpn
3. Όλο το vpn έχει πρόσβαση στο προσωπικό σου δίκτυο
εναλλακτικά (εκτός On)
1. Είσαι ο Μπάμπης ο γείτονας
2. Ανοίγεις το Wi-Fi laptop σου
3. Όλη η οικογένεια του Μπάμπη έχει πρόσβαση στο προσωπικό σου δίκτυο
εναλλακτικά
1. Είσαι ο xxxx
2. Φτιάχνεις μια ιστοσελίδα με ένα exploit όπως αυτό που δημοσιεύσαμε χθες
3. Όποιος θέλεις έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά δίκτυα όλων αυτών που θα επισκεφτούν την ιστοσελίδα
εναλλακτικά
1. Είσαι ο yyyy
2. Βγάζεις τα admin user/pass από τον router (ή από τον φίλο σου τον τεχνικό της On ή με άλλους τρόπους   :Lips Sealed:  )
3. Μπαίνεις (με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο όπως αυτόν του Μπάμπη) στον router
4. Όποιος θέλεις έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά δίκτυα όλων των συνδρομητών της On

Βλέπεις... το να γράφεις με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις περισσότερο δίκιο, μόνο ότι εκτίθεσαι περισσότερο.  :Wink:

----------


## rdaniel

> η ON τα βλεπει απλα γιατι αυτη ειναι ο διαχειριστης στο ρουτερ που εχεις εσυ ως χρηστης.
> 
> ...
> 
> προσωπικα εγω επελεξα τον ΟΤΕ και την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γιατι με καλυπτουν απολυτα αν αργοτερα αλλαξω θα παω εκει που με καλυπτει παλι.
> 
> ...
> 
> αλλα σιγουρα πολλοι απο εδω μεσα δεν ξερουν να επιλεγουν υπηρεσιες αλλα πιστευουν τις ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΙΣ τα μικρα γραμματα κανεις τα εχει διαβασει?
> ...


Λοιπόν, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου έχουν απαντήσει ήδη άλλοι πριν από μένα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην σου πω:

1. Αν ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ να καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει με την ΟΝ, ίσως δεν θα χρειαζόταν να στο εξηγούμε κάθε τόσο... Admin πρόσβαση στο router σου ισοδυναμεί με ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ πλήρους πρόσβασης στο ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ σου δίκτυο, αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι με όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί τουλάχιστον μην επιμένεις να το αμφισβητείς.

2. Μπράβο σου που επέλεξες τον ΟΤΕ, με γεια σου και χαρά σου, άλλοι έχουν κάνει άλλες επιλογές.  :Whistle: 

3. Δόξα τω Θεώ η όρασή μου είναι καλή, η ακοή μου το ίδιο, εύχομαι το ίδιο και δι υμάς ώστε να αντιλαμβάνεστε τα κακώς κείμενα και να τα δείχνετε σε εμάς τους καημένους που δεν μπορούμε να "διαβάζουμε ανάμεσα από τις γραμμές" και παρεξηγούμε την καημένη πρωτοπόρα ΟΝ ...  :Whistle: 

Άντε, είναι και Μεγάλη Παρασκευή... Μάλλον καλύτερα να το αφήσουμε και να χαλαρώσουμε.  :Wink: 

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## _DiMoN_

Port Forwarding για αρχάριους:

Όταν έρχεται ένα πακέτο από κάποιο άλλο υπολογιστή π.χ. για remote desktop πηγαίνει σε μια πόρτα και απευθύνεται στην IP που έχεις στο internet. Μέχρι όλα ωραία, δηλαδή από έναν υπολογιστή έφυγε ένα πακέτο που πηγαίνει στην Χ διεύθυνση internet της ON και σε μια συγκεκριμένη πόρτα. Έτσι το πακετάκι φτάνει στον router (pirelli) και από εκεί και πέρα το άμοιρο πακετάκι χάνεται, δεν ξέρει που πρέπει να πάει. Ενώ αν υπήρχε ενεργοποιημένο το port forwarding θα λέγαμε στον router αν έρθει πακέτο γι' αυτήν την πόρτα στείλτο μου στην τάδε εσωτερική IP που αντιστοιχεί στον υπολογιστή μου. (διότι μπορεί να έχεις πολλούς υπολογιστές ή συσκευές όπου κάθε μια έχει και διαφορετική εσωτερική IP).


Πρέπει να προχωρήσετε με δικηγόρο ΑΜΕΣΑ. Είναι παραβιάση του συμβολαίου, δεν υπάρχει πιο απλό πράγμα!

----------


## yiapap

> Πρέπει να προχωρήσετε με δικηγόρο ΑΜΕΣΑ. Είναι παραβιάση του συμβολαίου, δεν υπάρχει πιο απλό πράγμα!


Δε νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα δικηγόρου. Ο κ.Γκίκας στο τέλος της επιστολής λέει:
"Σε περίπτωση που οι υπηρεσίες του πακέτου Triple Play της Εταιρείας μας «Όλα σε ένα», που σας παρέχουμε, δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες σας, θα σας παρέχουμε κάθε δυνατή συνδρομή για να ακυρώσετε τις σχετικές αιτήσεις ή/και να διακόψετε τις σχετικές συνδέσεις"

Υπάρχει ένα θέμα βέβαια με το πως προωθήθηκε και προωθείται η υπηρεσία διαφημιστικά, αλλά εδώ άλλα κι άλλα έχουμε δει όπως τις τύπισσες που πέφτανε από το ταβάνι και το mp3 που έφευγε σε 4 δευτερόλεπτα... σε αυτό θα κολλήσουμε;

----------


## _DiMoN_

> Δε νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα δικηγόρου. Ο κ.Γκίκας στο τέλος της επιστολής λέει:
> "Σε περίπτωση που οι υπηρεσίες του πακέτου Triple Play της Εταιρείας μας «Όλα σε ένα», που σας παρέχουμε, δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες σας, θα σας παρέχουμε κάθε δυνατή συνδρομή για να ακυρώσετε τις σχετικές αιτήσεις ή/και να διακόψετε τις σχετικές συνδέσεις"
> 
> Υπάρχει ένα θέμα βέβαια με το πως προωθήθηκε και προωθείται η υπηρεσία διαφημιστικά, αλλά εδώ άλλα κι άλλα έχουμε δει όπως τις τύπισσες που πέφτανε από το ταβάνι και το mp3 που έφευγε σε 4 δευτερόλεπτα... σε αυτό θα κολλήσουμε;


Ναι καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες αλλά όταν συνάπτεις ένα συμβόλαιο όταν ένας από τα δύο μέρη που συμφωνούν σε αυτό δεν τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του συμβολαίου υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Αυτό που λέει ο κ. Γκίκας σίγουρα αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση που τηρούνται οι υποχρεώσεις της ON απέναντι στο συμβόλαιο, αλλά ο πελάτης εφόσον τηρεί και αυτός τις υποχρεώσεις του απέναντι σοτ συμβόλαιο δεν έιναι ευχαριστημένος με τις υπηρεσίες και θέλει να διακόψει!
Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο!

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες αλλά όταν συνάπτεις ένα συμβόλαιο όταν ένας από τα δύο μέρη που συμφωνούν σε αυτό δεν τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του συμβολαίου υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Αυτό που λέει ο κ. Γκίκας σίγουρα αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση που τηρούνται οι υποχρεώσεις της ON απέναντι στο συμβόλαιο, αλλά ο πελάτης εφόσον τηρεί και αυτός τις υποχρεώσεις του απέναντι σοτ συμβόλαιο δεν έιναι ευχαριστημένος με τις υπηρεσίες και θέλει να διακόψει!
> Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο!


Αυτό που διαβάζω εγώ "between the lines" είναι:
"Εμείς αυτή την υπηρεσία σκοπεύαμε να δώσουμε από την αρχή. Αν εσείς καταλάβατε λάθος και αυτή η υπηρεσία (ή κάποια άλλη) δεν σας καλύπτει, τότε μπορείτε να υπαναχωρήσετε χωρίς να σας δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα."

Δικαστικά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να πείσεις μια εταιρεία να αλλάξει πολιτική (π.χ. κλειδωμένους routers). Imho οι 2 τρόποι είναι:
1. Να πείσεις την εταιρεία ότι δεν είναι προς όφελός της
2. Να πείσεις τις αρμόδιες αρχές ότι η πολιτκή ενδέχεται να παραβεί "κάτι" (ως "κάτι" μπορεί να είναι πολλά πράγματα, όχι μόνο το Δίκαιο)
Ο τρίτος τρόπος, αυτός που συνεπάγεται δικηγόρους και δικαστήρια εκτός των εξόδων δεν θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα για πολύ, πολύ, πολύ καιρό εφόσον οι εμπλεκόμενοι επιμείνουν στις θέσεις τους.

Τα παραπάνω εννοείται ότι είναι προσωπικές σκέψεις και απόψεις. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος  :Wink: 

Αυτά... Καληνύχτα μου και Καλημέρα σας

----------


## nickaraxnos

> Αυτό που διαβάζω εγώ "between the lines" είναι:
> "Εμείς αυτή την υπηρεσία σκοπεύαμε να δώσουμε από την αρχή. Αν εσείς καταλάβατε λάθος και αυτή η υπηρεσία (ή κάποια άλλη) δεν σας καλύπτει, τότε μπορείτε να υπαναχωρήσετε χωρίς να σας δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα."
> 
> Δικαστικά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να πείσεις μια εταιρεία να αλλάξει πολιτική (π.χ. κλειδωμένους routers). Imho οι 2 τρόποι είναι:
> 1. Να πείσεις την εταιρεία ότι δεν είναι προς όφελός της
> 2. Να πείσεις τις αρμόδιες αρχές ότι η πολιτκή ενδέχεται να παραβεί "κάτι" (ως "κάτι" μπορεί να είναι πολλά πράγματα, όχι μόνο το Δίκαιο)
> Ο τρίτος τρόπος, αυτός που συνεπάγεται δικηγόρους και δικαστήρια εκτός των εξόδων δεν θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα για πολύ, πολύ, πολύ καιρό εφόσον οι εμπλεκόμενοι επιμείνουν στις θέσεις τους.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω εννοείται ότι είναι προσωπικές σκέψεις και απόψεις. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος 
> ...


Μα εδώ είναι το θέμα. Κατάλαβαν λάθος οι καταναλωτές ή εξαπατήθηκαν; Και όταν πηγαίνεις στα δικαστήρια δε σημαίνει οτι σε ενδιαφέρει να αλλάξει πολιτική η εταιρεία. Αυτό που σε
ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως είναι να αποζημιωθείς. Επίσης αν κερδίσεις την αγωγή τα έξοδα τα πληρώνει η εταιρεία που έχασε τη δίκη. Επίσης υπάρχει και ο συνήγορος του πολίτη που έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι δωρεάν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία αντιληφθεί οτι δεν προτίθεσαι να κινηθείς δικαστικά θα σε γράψει εκεί που δεν πιάνει η μελάνη. Δηλα΄δη τι περιμένετε να γυρίσει και να πει ο κύριος Γκίκας στους μετόχους. Ξέρετε έκανα λάθος με το να προτείνω την συγκεκριμένη πολιτική, μάλλον πρέπει να την αλλάξουμε γιατί είχαμε διαμαρτυρίες απο 81 άτομα; Είναι σα να δηλώνει παραίτηση

----------


## blend

Το ζήτημα της αγωγής για αποζημίωση, δεν έχει να κάνει πρωτίστως με τεχνικά θέματα. Αυτά είναι τα παρελκόμενα μιάς πιθανής δίκης.

Αυτό που έχει σημασία, είναι οτι όσον αφορά την φορητότητα, η εταιρία δεν ήταν έτοιμη να προσφέρει υπηρεσία. Καί ακόμα δεν είναι. Πήρε τα τηλέφωνα των πελατών και τα έβαλε στο ψυγείο.

Αφορά λοιπόν, αποζημίωση για επαγγελματική ζημιά, για διατάραξη οικογενειακής γαλήνης και τελικά αθέτηση συμφωνίας. Αυτό τεκμηριώνεται και από τις υποσχέσεις της εταιρίας για "τρίωρη το πολύ διακοπή". Το αν αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα με στενά σώβρακα, τον ΟΤΕ και την θεία του μπατζανάκη της, ΔΕΝ ενδιαφέρει τον πελάτη που υπέστη την ζημιά.

Φυσικά, καμιά από τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη, ούτε κατά το 33.3%.

Τα 10 μεγάμπιτα είναι ανύπαρκτα και αφορούν μόνο την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στα μπαμιοσλαμ την εταιρίας φάντασμα. Οι ταχύτητες που πραγματικά πιάνουμε είναι του τύπου dialup, σε ξάστερη νύχτα και άπνοια.

Αν προσθέσουμε και 200 ταινίες της Φινος, το κουrelli που το έφαγε ο σκώρος και είναι τρύπιο, η παραπλανητική διαφήμιση για υπηρεσίες που δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να προσφέρουν και φυσικά το "απεριόριστο ιντερνέτ" που το ερμηνεύουν όπως τους βολεύει, και τον πρώτο λογαριασμό που με θράσος θα μας αποσταλεί, ας μου πεί κάποιος ότι δεν στοιχειοθετείται αγωγή.

Προσωπικά, τους δίνω 4 δευτερόλεπτα να μου παραδώσουν τις υπηρεσίες που συμφώνησαν να μου δώσουν. Ούτε 1 παραπάνω. Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα προβλήματα τους, ακριβώς όπως δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το δικό μου/μας.

Αν μου έρθει λογαριασμός, χωρίς το 100% των υπηρεσιών που ΑΥΤΟΙ λένε οτι προσφέρουν, θα τους κυνηγήσω στον αιώνα το άπαντα. 

Γιατί, ξεκάθαρα, θεωρώ ότι με εξαπάτησαν και μου δημιούργησαν επαγγελματικό, οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό πρόβλημα.

Και δεν είμαι εγώ/εσείς που αθετήσαμε κάποια συμφωνία.. Ετσι?

----------


## IrmaRules

Αν υπάρχει έστω και ένας που θα γινόταν ευτυχής αν θα κλείσει η ΟΝ και η κάθε ΟΝ, νομίζω δεν έχει θέση σε αυτό το Forum.
Εδώ δεν μαζευόμαστε για να κάνουμε τους τραμπούκους και να κλείνουμε εταιρείες.
Εδώ μαζευόμαστε για να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις, για να λύνουμε τα προβλήματα μας και να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον στα καθημερινά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε μέσα στους υπολογιστές μας.

Η ΟΝ πρέπει να θεωρεί τον εαυτό της πάρα πολύ τυχερό. Ούτε στα πιο τρελλά της όνειρα μια εταιρεία δεν θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί ότι ξαφνικά έχει αποκτήσει προσωπικό που δεν πληρώνεται αλλά ταυτόχρονα παράγει σημαντικό έργο. Οι εταιρείες πληρώνουν συνήθως τεράστια ποσά για έλεγχο ασφάλειας των δικτύων τους.
Και δεν το λέω με αρνητική διάθεση. Θεωρώ ότι σαν καταναλωτές πρέπει να βοηθάμε τις εταιρείες να μας παρέχουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. 
Πρέπει να τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και να τους υποδικνύουμε τα λάθη και παραλείψεις τους.
Από την άλλη οι εταιρείες πρέπει να λαμβάνουν σοβαρά τις παρατηρήσεις μας και να τις αξιοποιούν στο μέγιστο.
Νομίζω (αν κάνω λάθος να με ενημερώσετε) ότι εδώ πέρα γίνεται μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να ενημερώσουμε την εταιρεία ότι θέλουμε να είμαστε εμείς υπεύθυνοι για την ασφάλεια μας καθώς και την χρήση των υπολογιστών μας.
Αν εγώ θέλω να κατεβάζω από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ παράνομα προγράμματα, είναι δουλειά των αρχών της χώρας να με εντοπίσουν και να με τιμωρήσουν. Αν εγώ θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ τα 10Μb της ΟΝ για να βλέπω το email μου πάλι δική μου δουλειά είναι.
Ζητάμε το αυτονόητο και ίσως σε αυτό πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε. Να έχουμε πλήρη έλεγχο σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή βρίσκεται στον ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΡΟ.
Αλλιώς αν αυτό δεν περάσει θα μπορεί αύριο μεθαύριο η κάθε εταιρεία που πουλάει φούρνους μικροκυμάτων να σου λέει ότι μαζί με τον φούρνο θα σου δώσουμε και μια κάμερα στην κουζίνα για να βλέπουμε τι μαγειρεύεις. Και θα έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνει αυτό.

----------


## nickaraxnos

Και απο την άλλη αν δεν τους κυνηγήσεις δικαστικά θα μπορεί η κάθε εταιρεία άλλα να υπόσχεται και άλλα να δίνει. Τώρα βέβαια εαν εσείς που είστε οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι δεν ενδιαφέρεστε για μια τέτοια ενέργεια  εγώ το βουλώνω και γίνομαι ένας απλός παρατηρητής. με το ζόρι δε γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## karavagos

Λέω εγώ τώρα...

Προσθέτει η εταιρία στο συμβόλαιο το παρακάτω: Ο πελάτης οφείλει να λαμβάνει όλα τα δυνατά μέτρα από την πλευρά του προκειμένου να μεγιστοποιήσει την παρεχόμενη από την εταιρία βασική ασφάλεια. Με άλλα λόγια βάλτε ότι θέλετε μετά το pirelli για να προστατέψετε τα δεδομένα σας, εγώ σας παρέχω μια πρώτης μορφής ασφάλεια μόνο. Λύνεται το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είχα πει να μην απαντήσω αλλά θα το κάνω.
> Όλες οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές για oline gaming και "τόρρεντ αρχεία". Μάλιστα. Άρα να υποθέσω ότι ο Pirelli για να καλύψει ΟΛΑ τα παιχνίδια και ΟΛΕΣ τις p2p εφαρμογές έχει εεεε... όλες τις πόρτες ανοιχτές.... Πάντα! Παρά το ότι οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές. Ή κάνεις λάθος ή ο Pirelli αφήνει εσάς τους συνδρομητές έκθετους σε εξωτερικές επιθέσεις (ιδίως αφού ΚΑΙ το firewall είναι κλειστό!)
> 
> Και αύριο στον ξάδερφο σου μπορείς να στείλεις ότι θέλεις. Το port forwarding χρησιμοποιείται για να εξυπηρετήσει ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ αιτήσεις, όχι εξερχόμενες. Αύριο πες στον κουμπάρο να σου στείλει πίσω τις φωτογραφίες και θαύμασε ταχύτητες. Επίσης πες του εκείνη την ώρα να σου κάνει μια φωνητική κλήση ή κάντε μια κλήση video.
> 
> Ποιός θέλει να κλείσει την On; Από την αρχή αυτής της ιστορίας λέμε ότι θέλουμε τις καλύτερες δυνατές υπηρεσίες. Ακόμη και οι πλέον "φωνακλάδες" από εμάς το τονίζουμε ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. Επομένως μάλλον λαϊκίζεις για να κερδίσεις εντυπώσεις. Τι εντυπώσεις, από ποιούς και για ποιό λόγο δεν καταλαβαίνω μόνο. Λες και είμαστε στο γήπεδο και υπάρχουμε εμείς οι καλοί και οι άλλοι οι κακοί!
> 
> Λες "αν κα΄ποιοι άσχετοι παρουν δικαιώματα στο ρούτερ μπορέι να κάνουν ζημιά στο ρούτερ και στο τοπικό τους δίκτυο τους". ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν κάποιοι άσχετοι ή κάποιοι κακοπροαίρετοι πάρουν δικαιώματα στον δικό μου router μπορούν να προξενήσουν στο δικό μου δίκτυο ζημιά! Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μας με τον κλειδωμένο router στον οποίο έχει πρόσβαση ο κάθε τεχνικός της On (όπως και ο Μπάμπης ο γείτονας μέχρι να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα του Wireless). Και μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχεις δει... "λιγότερο σχετικούς" τεχνικούς σε άλλες εταιρείες (δεν γνωρίζω την On).
> 
> ...


πρωτα απο ολα να πω δεν λεω οτι εχω απολυτα δικιο γραφοντας με κεφαλαια αλλα ουτε και το αλλο που αναφερεις σου λεω τι επισημα ισχυει ανεπισημα υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι το να μπει καποιος στο ρουτερ σου και κατα συνεπεια στο δικτυο σου εφοσον εχει τις γνωσεις και να σου προκαλεσει ζημια.

επισης για να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ναι μπορει να τα κανει καποιος που εχει το admin στο ρουτερ σου αλλα ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ αρα ειναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ δεν νομιζω κανεις τεχνικος της ΟΝ να θελει να χασει την δουλεια του ουτε φυσικα και η ΟΝ να κλεισει αρα καλυτερα ψαξε το καλυτερα πριν πεις κατι.

διοτι οπως ειπαν και καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι απο πολλους ISP να μπουν στο δικτυο σου το προσωπικο οπως αναφερεις και εσυ ειτε με την αδεια σου ειτε χωρις και για να το πιασετε το νοημα ολα τα ρουτερς φιλε μου εχουν master username & password που τα ξερει η εκαστοτε εταιρειας κατασκευης τους αρα και απο εκει μπορουν να σου κανουν την ζημια.

διοτι ποσοι απο εδω ξερουν να κανουν αυτα που λες εσυ?. 

οπως επισης να σου επισημανω σε αυτα που λες οτι ωραια τα κανεις ομως δεν θα γινεις αντιληπτος?εχεις αυτη την εντυπωση στο λεω διοτι εχω και εγω ασυρματο δικτυο στο σπιτι και στην δουλεια μου οπως και VPN που λες αλλα καταγραφεται καθε προσβαση σε αυτα.

σχετικα με τα σχολια που λες και εγω φιλε μου θελω να ειμαι ευρωπαιος πολιτης με τις ταχυτητες που εχουν αυτοι 

αλλα με την γνωστη νοοτροπια μας δεν το βλεπω εφικτο αυτο να γινει ποτε.

μιας και ανηκεις στην ομαδα του www.adslgr.com θα επρεπε να ξερεις οτι καμια εταιρεια απο τους εδω ISP δεν τηρει αυτα που λεει ή εμεις ειμαστε γκρινιαρηδες διοτι στο εξωτερικο ισχυει αυτο που αναφεραν οι φιλοι πιο πανω δεν εχεις καμια προσβαση στο ρουτερ σου ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι αυτο ισχυει εκει γιατι δεν διαμαρτυρονται αραγε.?

φυσικα παραμενω με τον οτε και την οτενετ διοτι αυτοι ικανοποιουν τα κριτηρια μου αν καποτε υπαρξει αλλη εταιρεια που να κανει το ιδιο θα παω.

εγω μπορει να μην μιλαω πολυ σε φορουμς αλλα οταν ειχα προβληματα αφου το ερευνουσα λιγο σε διαφορα σχετικα φορουμς μετα εκανα μια καταγγελια προς την ΕΕΤΤ και ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ και ολα τα προβληματα λυνοντουσαν και σας θυμιζω οτι εχω κανει (6) εξι φορες αυτο το πραγμα εναντια στον οτε και την οτενετ.

----------


## gkandir

Η Vivodi το λέει ότι προσφέρει σύνδεση *έως* 20Mbit για λόγους που ισχύουν παντού (η Vivodi έχει άλλα προβλήματα βέβαια...), ενώ η ΟΝ διαφήμιζε απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο internet και παρέχει περιορισμένη (εκτός και αν αγοράσεις άλλα ακριβότερο πακέτο της...).

Για να δούμε κι αυτό:



> απεριόριστος -η, -ο (AM ἀπεριόριστος, -ον)· αυτός που δεν περιορίζεται, δεν έχει όρια, ο δίχως άκρη, άπειρος - (νεοελλ.) (μτφ.) αυτός που ενεργεί ή κινείται χωρίς περιορισμούς, ανεμπόδιστος, ελεύθερος.


 Από το λεξικό Πάπυρος.


Edit @ spits: Καλώς ήλθες και κάνε τον κόπο να φτιάξεις το μήνυμά σου με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μα φιλε μου ολες οι εταιρειες και η βιβο και η forthnet αλλα και αλλες σχετικα με το triple play iptv κτλ λενε απο τοσα χχ - χχ mbps αναλογα το που εισαι.

επισης υπαρχει καμια εταιρεια που να τηρει οτι λεει στα συμβολαια της.?

ειμαι 35 χρονων και κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει σε καμια εταιρεια ολες εχουν τα νωτα τους καλυμενα ετσι ωστε σε ενδεχομενο δικαστηριο να χασει ο πελατης και δεν κανουν τιποτα απολυτως.

----------


## _DiMoN_

> μα φιλε μου ολες οι εταιρειες και η βιβο και η forthnet αλλα και αλλες σχετικα με το triple play iptv κτλ λενε απο χχ-χχmbps αναλογα το που εισαι.
> 
> επισης υπαρχει καμια εταιρεια που να τηρει οτι λεει στα συμβολαια της.?
> 
> ειμαι 35 χρονων και κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει σε καμια εταιρεια ολες εχουν τα νωτα τους καλυμενα ετσι ωστε σε ενδεχομενο δικαστηριο να χασει ο πελατης και δεν κανουν τιποτα απολυτως.


Μπα μην το λες αυτό, πολλές εταιρίες έχουν κάνει λάθη και την έχουν πατήσει δικαστικά, μεγάλες (βλ. τράπεζες) και μικρές. Πάντως η ON σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο έχει κάνει πολλά λάθη, έχει παραβιάσει αρκετούς όρους από το συμβόλαιο και έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα εσείς οι συνδρομητές να την πάτε στο δικαστήριο και να απαιτήσετε πολλά!

----------


## nickaraxnos

Μα απο τι να καλυφτεί; Απο το οτι δεν δίνει άρτια τις υπηρεσίες της; Εδώ μιλάμε οτι πολλοί πληρώνουν και δεν έχουν τηλέφωνο και internet. Που έχει ξαναγίνει αυτό; Επίσης αυτό το παραμύθι με το οτι δεν έχουμε τίποτα με την εταιρεία και δεν θέλουμε να κλείσει κλπ που κολλάει; Ποιος είπε οτι άμα χάσει μια δίκη θα κλείσει; Θα πληρώσει ένα πρόστιμο, θα απολύσουν οι μεγαλομέτοχοι (οι οποίοι μπορεί να μην έχουν ιδέα με το τι παίζει) αυτούς που κάνανε λάθος και η ζωή συνεχίζεται. Άλλωστε δεν θυμάμαι να είπε κανείς οτι θέλει να κλείσει η εταιρεία. Επίσης το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι ο κύριος Γκίκας διαβάζει το κάθε ποστ και αν ήμουν στη θέση του θα έδινα συγχαρητήρια στον εαυτό μου. Κατάφερε να διασπάσει το εννιαίο μέτωπο και σίγουρα τώρα γελάνε και τα μουστάκια του. Αν ήταν και λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί με την επιστολή που έστειλαν, το θέμα θα είχε λήξει.

----------


## Nrod

> Tη λογικη του ποστ σου την καταλαβα.Απλα την θεωρω εντελως παραλογη  
> H ευθυνη δεν ειναι του καταναλωτη που εξαπατηθηκε, αλλα αυτου που τον εξαπατησε!!  
> Εκτος αν για καποιο λογο (που ελπιζω να καταφερεις να μας εξηγησεις) πρεπει στην ελλαδα να αποδεχτουμε το "δικαιωμα" των εταιριων να εξαπατουν οποτε και οπως θελουν, και αυτος που θα καλειται να λογοδοτησει θα ειναι ο..  καταναλωτης!!!  
> γιατι ηταν αρκετα αφελης-ευκολοπιστος-ανενημερωτος-μ@λ@κ@ς-πεστο οπως αλλιως θες και τον τουμπαρανε 
>     
> 
> Και αντε για χαρη της συζητησης να αποδεχτω οτι εμεις που διαβασαμε το ποστ των Ιταλων, κακως δεν ακυρωσαμε.
> Πρεπει δηλαδη οποιος σκεφτεται να κανει συνδεση με καποια εταιρια , να ξημεροβραδιαζεται στο adsl.gr ξεψαχνιζοντας ολα τα υποφορουμ, αλλιως χανει το δικαιωμα να παρει την υπηρεσια που του διαφημισανε και του πουλησανε? Και ακομα περισσοτερο να διαμαρτυρηθει για το οτι τον εξαπατησανε?
> Καπου εχει χαθει η μπαλα νομιζω..  
> ...


Δε βλέπω να λέω κάτι διαφορετικό στα μηνύματά μου. Η θέση μου είναι πεντακάθαρη από το πρώτο κιόλας μήνυμα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα:

1. Όσοι έκαναν συνδρομή *μέχρι προχτές* στην ΟΝ, εξαπατήθηκαν plain and simple που λένε και τα Αμερικανά, και έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να προβούν σε ακύρωση, αποζημίωση για τις χαμένες ώρες/μέρες και ό,τι άλλο. Και εξαπατήθηκαν όχι λόγω της διαφήμισης (που σχεδόν όλες οι διαφημίσεις είναι εξ ορισμού λίγο παραπλανητικές) αλλά επειδή τίποτα από αυτά που (δεν) προσφέρει η ΟΝ, δεν αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψαν.

2. Αυτοί που θα κάνουν αιτήσεις *από εδώ και στο εξής* (και εφόσον το νέο συμβόλαιο της εταιρίας αλλάξει και γράφει αυτά που αναφέρονται στην επιστολή) δεν μπορούν να προβούν σε ακύρωση αν διαπιστώσουν κλειδωμένες πόρτες.

3. Πέρα από το port forwarding, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η ασφάλεια του χρήστη που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι διάτρητη. Σε αυτό το σημείο το σημείο μπορούν να πατήσουν οι ήδη ενεργοποιημένοι αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι.

Το σκεπτικό μου για τα post των "Ιταλών" φίλων μας που εφιστούσαν προσοχή στο κλειδωμένο router της Pirelli, ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Εφόσον η πλειονότητα των μελών του adslgr θεωρείται ότι δεν είναι απλοί χρήστες ή χρήστες "Κωτσόβολου", γιατί δεν τα έλαβαν υπόψη όσοι τα διάβασαν και αποφάσισαν να κάνουν αίτηση με δεδομένη την ανακολουθία όλων σχεδόν των ελληνικών εταιριών που ασχολούνται με το DSL; Ή έστω γιατί οι moderators έκαναν sticky το "αν δίνει η ΟΝ πραγματικές IP" και όχι το "θα είναι το Pirelli κλειδωμένο;"  :Wink:  

Αν θέλουμε να θεωρούμαστε power users εδώ, τότε φαντάζομαι ότι είμαστε και "ψαγμένοι" καταναλωτές. Έναμιση μήνα πριν κατέβω Ελλάδα, αποφάσισε η οικογένεια να βάλει DSL το οποίο το χρειαζόμουν κι εγώ. Πριν οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια, διάβασα τα υποφόρουμ του adslgr για να δω που βρίσκομαι. Είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ ΑΡΥΣ ("δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες πόρτες") και τα ιδιόκτητα δίκτυα των Tellas (2+ μήνες καθυστερήσεις, 2+ ώρες τηλεφωνικής αναμονής), ΟΝ (νέα εταιρία, παντελή έλλειψη ενημέρωσης περί των "τεχνικών" θεμάτων), Forthnet (2+ μήνες συνεχής μετατόπιση των ημερομηνιών κάλυψης του δικτύου της) και HOL (καθυστερήσεις ενεργοποίησης). Τι να διάλεξα;  :Whistle:  Αν πεις ΟΝ, έχασες  :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

> επισης υπαρχει καμια εταιρεια που να τηρει οτι λεει στα συμβολαια της.?
> 
> ειμαι 35 χρονων και κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει σε καμια εταιρεια ολες εχουν τα νωτα τους καλυμενα ετσι ωστε σε ενδεχομενο δικαστηριο να χασει ο πελατης και δεν κανουν τιποτα απολυτως.



Κοίτα, αν θέλεις να επανεφεύρεις την έννοια της ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ (και της ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ...) πες το μας να το καταλάβουμε. Γιατί αυτό που λες δεν στέκει με τίποτα! Τα συμβόλαια έχουν όρους, οι οποίοι όταν δεν τηρούνται από τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη είναι αιτία για προσφυγή. Και τα δικαστήρια κρίνωντας με βάση τους όρους του συμβολαίου και τους νόμους του κράτους αποφαίνονται. Θέλεις να μας πεις ότι αν κάποιος καταπατά τους όρους του συμβολαίου ή κάποιο νόμο δεν τρέχει και τίποτε ή ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μπορεί να καλυφθεί πίσω από κάποιον άλλο όρο του συμβολαίου ή κάποιο άλλο νόμο;

Επειδή, αν ισχυρίζεσαι το πρώτο, οκ, τι να σου πω, Καλή Ανάσταση ... 

Αν όμως ισχυρίζεσαι το δεύτερο, ε, φίλε μου, εδώ μιλάμε ότι με βάση το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφεις στην ΟΝ δημιουργείται σε πολλούς από εμάς η πεποίθηση ότι παραβιάζονται κατάφορα οι όροι του από την ΟΝ, με δική της ευθύνη!!! Και αυτό είναι εκείνο στο οποίο εναντιωνόμαστε. Αν έχουμε δίκιο ή όχι θα το δείξει το μέλλον (και ίσως κάποιο δικαστήριο) αλλά μη μας λες ότι "έχει τα νώτα της καλυμένα" και "όλες οι εταιρείες έτσι κάνουν"!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπα μην το λες αυτό, πολλές εταιρίες έχουν κάνει λάθη και την έχουν πατήσει δικαστικά, μεγάλες (βλ. τράπεζες) και μικρές. Πάντως η ON σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο έχει κάνει πολλά λάθη, έχει παραβιάσει αρκετούς όρους από το συμβόλαιο και έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα εσείς οι συνδρομητές να την πάτε στο δικαστήριο και να απαιτήσετε πολλά!


το θεμα ειναι ομως ποιος απο μας μπορει να παει την εκαστοτε εταιρεια (μεγαλη η μικρη) στα δικαστηρια και να επιμενει σε μακροχρονιο αγωνα ωστε να παρει καποιου ειδους αποζημειωση.

οσο αφορα τον φιλο apostolisp επειδη ημουν παρων σε αυτα που λεει επιβεβαιωνω οτι ταχυτητα συνδεσης του pirelli ηταν τα 15 mbps download stream και 1 mbps upload stream συμφωνα με οτι λεει το ιδιο το ρουτερ στα information του οπως επισης το wifi ηταν ενεργοποιημενο και το firewall απενεργοποιημενο οπως και το unpnp που ειπωθηκε.

και μπορουσε να στειλει και να λαβει μεσω msn οπως και να παιξει online gaming (americas army) το οποιο θελει ports μονο αν εχεις σερβερ αλλα και να κατεβασει απο τορρεντ.

ολα αυτα με καλες ταχυτητες γιατι ακομα δεν ειναι κανεις απο τους ενεργοποιημενους χρηστες της ΟΝ τελικος χρηστης αλλα ειναι υπο δοκιμη και δεν πληρωνει για τις υπηρεσιες μεχρι να λυθουν ολα τα προβληματα τους αυτο το δηλωσε η ιδια η ΟΝ σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια που εκανε μαζι της γιατι π.χ ο συγκεκριμενος εχει προβλημα με το την φορητοτητα του τηλεφωνου.




> Κοίτα, αν θέλεις να επανεφεύρεις την έννοια της ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗΣ (και της ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ...) πες το μας να το καταλάβουμε. Γιατί αυτό που λες δεν στέκει με τίποτα! Τα συμβόλαια έχουν όρους, οι οποίοι όταν δεν τηρούνται από τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη είναι αιτία για προσφυγή. Και τα δικαστήρια κρίνωντας με βάση τους όρους του συμβολαίου και τους νόμους του κράτους αποφαίνονται. Θέλεις να μας πεις ότι αν κάποιος καταπατά τους όρους του συμβολαίου ή κάποιο νόμο δεν τρέχει και τίποτε ή ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μπορεί να καλυφθεί πίσω από κάποιον άλλο όρο του συμβολαίου ή κάποιο άλλο νόμο;
> 
> Επειδή, αν ισχυρίζεσαι το πρώτο, οκ, τι να σου πω, Καλή Ανάσταση ... 
> 
> Αν όμως ισχυρίζεσαι το δεύτερο, ε, φίλε μου, εδώ μιλάμε ότι με βάση το συμβόλαιο που υπογράφεις στην ΟΝ δημιουργείται σε πολλούς από εμάς η πεποίθηση ότι παραβιάζονται κατάφορα οι όροι του από την ΟΝ, με δική της ευθύνη!!! Και αυτό είναι εκείνο στο οποίο εναντιωνόμαστε. Αν έχουμε δίκιο ή όχι θα το δείξει το μέλλον (και ίσως κάποιο δικαστήριο) αλλά μη μας λες ότι "έχει τα νώτα της καλυμένα" και "όλες οι εταιρείες έτσι κάνουν"!!!


το δευτερο εννοω φιλε μου και σου λεω οτι επειδη οι εταιρειες οπως ξερεις εχουν νομικα τμηματα απο στρατιες δικηγορων λες να ειναι τυχαιο πως γραφονται τα συμβολαια που υπογραφουμε εμεις οι ιδιωτες με αυτους και να ειναι τοσο αφελεις ωστε να παραβιαζουν τα ιδια τους τα συμβολαια και να μπορουμε να τους συρουμε στα δικαστηρια η εχεις την εντυπωση εδω περα οτι πολλοι θα ξεκινησουν δικαστικο αγωνα εναντια σε εταιρεια μεγαλη η μικρη για αυτο λεω οτι εχουν τα "νωτα" τους καλυμενα.

διοτι η εδω εμπειρια μου αλλα και η πραγματικη στην ζωη εμπειρια μου ειναι οτι δυστυχως ο καθενας μας ενδιαφερεται μονο για τον εαυτο του.

αν εδιαφερομασταν για ολους τους αλλους να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειχαμε ευρωπαικες συνδεσεις και ταχυτητες.

επισης για να σου απαντησω σε οτι λες θα σου πω κατι λεει κανεις ορος στο συμβολαιο σου οτι η ταχυτητα που θα εχεις η το ποσο θα κατεβαζεις ειναι εγγυημενη? ποσοι απο εδω μεσα ενω εχουν 2-4-8-10-12-22mbps ταχυτητα συνδεσης κατεβαζουν η ανεβαζουν με απαραδεκτες ταχυτητες και ποσοι ειναι που κατεβαζουν με αυτα που πρεπει. αφου σε ολα αυτα τα ζητηματα υπαρχει ο παραγοντας υποδομη μηπως ειμαι λαθος σε αυτο.?

----------


## _DiMoN_

Ναι αν ήταν ένας δεν θα πήγαινε στο δικαστήριο γιατί είναι ταλαιπωρία και έξοδα, εδώ είμαστε όμως 80 άτομα. Επιβάλεται.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει δικηγόρο που αναλαμβάνει τέτοιου είδους υποθέσεις, να εκτιμήσει την κατάσταση και να μας δώσει τιμές για τα έξοδα. Αν και δεν είμαι συνδρομητής προτίθεμαι να βοηθήσω οικονομικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι αν ήταν ένας δεν θα πήγαινε στο δικαστήριο γιατί είναι ταλαιπωρία και έξοδα, εδώ είμαστε όμως 80 άτομα. Επιβάλεται.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει δικηγόρο που αναλαμβάνει τέτοιου είδους υποθέσεις, να εκτιμήσει την κατάσταση και να μας δώσει τιμές για τα έξοδα. Αν και δεν είμαι συνδρομητής προτίθεμαι να βοηθήσω οικονομικά.


σιγουρα σε αυτο που λες φιλε μου εχεις δικιο αλλα στα τοσα χρονια που ειμαστε εδω αλλα και αλλου τα ιδια λεμε αλλα στην πραξη τιποτα δεν εχει γινει ακομα ειμαστε στην βρεφικη ηλικια οσο αφορα το ιντερνετ και τις ταχυτητες του ουτε στο 2/3 των ξενων εχουμε φτασει 

οπως και θελω να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που ειναι στο εξωτερικο διοτι απο εμπειρια δικη μου στο μακρινο dubai που ειναι μια συναδελφος στην δουλεια μου εκει το ρουτερ ειναι κλειδωμενο δεν εχεις καμια προσβαση σε αυτο δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα p2p προγραμμα απλα μπαινεις http/ftp/msn/irc/mail και η εταιρεια εκει λεει αν θες κατι αλλο απλα δεν εισαι οικιακος χρηστης αλλα επαγγελματιας αρα επελεξε αλλο πακετο και δεν διαμαρτυρεται κανεις.

επισης το ιδιο αναφερω και σε χωρες οπως ιταλια/γαλλια/γερμανια/αγγλια/ολλανδια

ακριβως τα ιδια ισχυουν βεβαια δεν εχουν την υποδομη που εχουμε εμεις σαφως ειναι καλυτερα εκει τα πραγματα.

ελπιζω οτι καποτε θα αλλαξει αυτο.

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> οπως και θελω να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που ειναι στο εξωτερικο διοτι απο εμπειρια δικη μου στο μακρινο dubai που ειναι μια συναδελφος στην δουλεια μου εκει το ρουτερ ειναι κλειδωμενο δεν εχεις καμια προσβαση σε αυτο δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα p2p προγραμμα απλα μπαινεις http/ftp/msn/irc/mail και η εταιρεια εκει *λεει* αν θες κατι αλλο απλα δεν εισαι οικιακος χρηστης αλλα επαγγελματιας αρα επελεξε αλλο πακετο και δεν διαμαρτυρεται κανεις.
>  ...


Η εκεί εταιρεία το λέει και ξέρεις τι θα κάνεις, τι θα αντιμετωπίσεις, πριν αποφασίζεις να κάνεις την όποια σύνδεση. Η ΟΝ το έλεγε;  :Thinking:

----------


## rdaniel

> ... η εχεις την εντυπωση εδω περα οτι πολλοι θα ξεκινησουν δικαστικο αγωνα εναντια σε εταιρεια μεγαλη η μικρη για αυτο λεω οτι εχουν τα "νωτα" τους καλυμενα.
> 
> διοτι η εδω εμπειρια μου αλλα και η πραγματικη στην ζωη εμπειρια μου ειναι οτι δυστυχως ο καθενας μας ενδιαφερεται μονο για τον εαυτο του...
> 
> αφου σε ολα αυτα τα ζητηματα υπαρχει ο παραγοντας υποδομη μηπως ειμαι λαθος σε αυτο.?


Καταρχήν, δεν θα έβαζα το χέρι μου στη φωτιά αν ήμουν νομικός σύμβουλος της ΟΝ ότι το συμβόλαιό τους δεν μπάζει νερά ...  :Wink:  Κατά δεύτερον, προσωπικά έχω υποστηρίξει την διαμαρτυρία ενάντια στην ΟΝ αν και ΔΕΝ είμαι πελάτης τους, για λόγους που έχω εξηγήσει σε παλιότερα posts και που συνοψίζονται στο ότι δεν κοιτάω μόνο τον εαυτό μου αν κάτι θεωρώ ΛΑΘΟΣ και πιστεύω ότι πολλοί μαζί μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για αυτό.

Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες που έχουμε, σε αντιδιαστολή με αυτές που θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να έχουμε, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει "εγγύηση" σταθερής και συγκεκριμένης ταχύτητας υπάρχει όμως το στοιχείο της "λογικής" ταχύτητας. Επιπλέον, κυρίως σε συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ μπορείς να δεις ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ διαφορές στην ταχύτητα από τον ίδιο κόμβο, ανάλογα με τον ISP που χρησιμοποιείς. 

Επειδή όμως αρχίζει το θέμα να ξεφεύγει από το σκοπό του, σταματάω εδώ. Νομίζω ό,τι ήταν να πούμε το έχουμε πει, ας πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η εκεί εταιρεία το λέει και ξέρεις τι θα κάνεις, τι θα αντιμετωπίσεις, πριν αποφασίζεις να κάνεις την όποια σύνδεση. Η ΟΝ το έλεγε;


να ρωτησω κατι φιλε μου δηλαδη αν σου ελεγαν εξ αρχης και η ΟΝ και η ΒΙΒΟ και η HOL και η FORTHNET
οτι η προσβαση σου στο ρουτερ θα ειναι κλειδωμενη δεν θα εχεις δικαιωματα να ανοιξεις πορτες για τα p2p προγραμματα και τυχον διαφορα αλλα.

αλλα θα μπορεις να μπαινεις σε http , ftp , msn , mirc , mail , online gaming , iptv θα σε καλυπτε κατι τετοιο? και σου ελεγαν οτι ως οικιακος χρηστης αυτα προσφερουν σε αυτες τις τιμες αν θες κατι αλλο αλλαζεις το πακετο.

τουλάχιστον στον apostolisp το ειπαν και του αναφεραν οτι αν θελει κατι παραπανω πρεπει να επιλεξει αλλο πακετο συνδεσης η αλλη εταιρεια που τον καλυπτει.

το ιδιο ειπαν και στην δουλεια μου απο την βιβο που μας εκαναν προσφορα ενα πακετο τους.

αλλα εμεις στα ιδια λεφτα μειναμε με την μισθωμενη γραμμη και τις δυο γραμμες dsl που εχουμε τωρα πλεον.

συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα του παραπανω φιλου απο μερια μου το σταματαω εδω και παρακολουθω τις εξελιξεις.

----------


## freeman

> πρωτα απο ολα να πω δεν λεω οτι εχω απολυτα δικιο γραφοντας με κεφαλαια αλλα ουτε και το αλλο που αναφερεις σου λεω τι επισημα ισχυει ανεπισημα υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι το να μπει καποιος στο ρουτερ σου και κατα συνεπεια στο δικτυο σου εφοσον εχει τις γνωσεις και να σου προκαλεσει ζημια.


μπορείς να μας πεις μια μέθοδο να μπει κάποιος στο router μας, που έχουμε αγοράσει εμείς, έχουμε εμείς το administration password, και το web/telnet/snmp interface δεν ακούει στη πλευρά του wan; Eπίσης, αν το υποστηρίζει ο router, το TR-069 δεν είναι enabled;




> επισης για να σου απαντησω σε αυτα που λες ναι μπορει να τα κανει καποιος που εχει το admin στο ρουτερ σου αλλα ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΩΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ αρα ειναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ δεν νομιζω κανεις τεχνικος της ΟΝ να θελει να χασει την δουλεια του ουτε φυσικα και η ΟΝ να κλεισει αρα καλυτερα ψαξε το καλυτερα πριν πεις κατι.


Να σου πω, αν αυτή τη στιγμή μπει ένας τεχνικός της ON στο router σου με το administrator username/password εσύ θα το πάρεις πρέφα; Εκτός από τα log του router σου (που με ένα reboot χαθήκανε) για πες μας που αλλού έχει καταγραφεί η κίνηση αυτή;
Και στη τελική μπορεί οι τεχνικοί της ON να είναι επαγγελματίες με ήθος και να μην το κάνουν αυτό. Εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να τους εμπιστευτώ a priori; 




> διοτι οπως ειπαν και καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι απο πολλους ISP να μπουν στο δικτυο σου το προσωπικο οπως αναφερεις και εσυ ειτε με την αδεια σου ειτε χωρις και για να το πιασετε το νοημα ολα τα ρουτερς φιλε μου εχουν master username & password που τα ξερει η εκαστοτε εταιρειας κατασκευης τους αρα και απο εκει μπορουν να σου κανουν την ζημια.


Έχεις ενδείξεις/αποδείξεις γ'αυτό που λες; Μπορείς να μου πεις ένα μοντέλο router που θα αγοράσω off the shelf και το οποίο από την εταιρία έχει master username/password;





> οπως επισης να σου επισημανω σε αυτα που λες οτι ωραια τα κανεις ομως δεν θα γινεις αντιληπτος?εχεις αυτη την εντυπωση στο λεω διοτι εχω και εγω ασυρματο δικτυο στο σπιτι και στην δουλεια μου οπως και VPN που λες αλλα καταγραφεται καθε προσβαση σε αυτα.


Άλλο πράγμα να καταγράφεται η πρόσβαση, άλλο τα ΠΕΡΙΕΧΌΜΕΝΑ του τι διακινώ.
Φυσικά και ο ISP μου μπορεί να δει ότι έχω σηκώσει ssh session με ένα host. Λες όμως να μπορούνε να δούνε και τι περνάω από μεσα;  :No no:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μπορείς να μας πεις μια μέθοδο να μπει κάποιος στο router μας, που έχουμε αγοράσει εμείς, έχουμε εμείς το administration password, και το web/telnet/snmp interface δεν ακούει στη πλευρά του wan; Eπίσης, αν το υποστηρίζει ο router, το TR-069 δεν είναι enabled;


δεν το ξερω εγω διοτι δεν ειμαι τεχνικος σε εταιρεια κατασκευης ρουτερς απο εμπειρια σε ΧΧΧΧ επωνυμης εταιρειας ρουτερ μισθωμενης γραμμης με υποστηριξη dsl το εκανε τεχνικος της εταιρειας απο το υποκαταστημα της ελλαδος και επαναφερε τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις που απο λαθος ειχαν επηρεαστει απο απωλεια ρευματος και στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ τα διαχειριστικα δικαιωματα τα εχουμε εμεις στην σχολη ομως αυτοι το εκαναν μετα απο επιβεβαιωση αρκετων στοιχειων να δουν ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις που ζητησαμε την βοηθεια τους.




> Να σου πω, αν αυτή τη στιγμή μπει ένας τεχνικός της ON στο router σου με το administrator username/password εσύ θα το πάρεις πρέφα; Εκτός από τα log του router σου (που με ένα reboot χαθήκανε) για πες μας που αλλού έχει καταγραφεί η κίνηση αυτή;
> Και στη τελική μπορεί οι τεχνικοί της ON να είναι επαγγελματίες με ήθος και να μην το κάνουν αυτό. Εγώ γιατί θα πρέπει να τους εμπιστευτώ a priori;


συμφωνω με την εμπιστοσυνη σου αλλα τα αρχεια μενουν και αλλου για την εισερχομενη και εξερχομενη κινηση σε οτι αφορα συστηματα τα οποια εχουν σερβερς στο τοπικο δικτυο τους τωρα για ιδιωτικο τοπικο δικτυο δεν ξερω.




> Έχεις ενδείξεις/αποδείξεις γ'αυτό που λες; Μπορείς να μου πεις ένα μοντέλο router που θα αγοράσω off the shelf και το οποίο από την εταιρία έχει master username/password;


σου απαντησα πιο πανω




> Άλλο πράγμα να καταγράφεται η πρόσβαση, άλλο τα ΠΕΡΙΕΧΌΜΕΝΑ του τι διακινώ.
> Φυσικά και ο ISP μου μπορεί να δει ότι έχω σηκώσει ssh session με ένα host. Λες όμως να μπορούνε να δούνε και τι περνάω από μεσα;


και ομως ναι διοτι ξεχνας οτι περνας μεσα απο το δικο τους τοπικο δικτυο που καποιος υπολογιστης ειναι σερβερ.

αυτα να με συγχωρεσετε απλα νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να συνεχισουμε αυτη την συζητηση ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τις εξελιξεις.

----------


## gkandir

> να ρωτησω κατι φιλε μου δηλαδη αν σου ελεγαν εξ αρχης και η ΟΝ και η ΒΙΒΟ και η HOL και η FORTHNET
> οτι η προσβαση σου στο ρουτερ θα ειναι κλειδωμενη δεν θα εχεις δικαιωματα να ανοιξεις πορτες για τα p2p προγραμματα και τυχον διαφορα αλλα.
> 
> αλλα θα μπορεις να μπαινεις σε http , ftp , msn , mirc , mail , online gaming , iptv θα σε καλυπτε κατι τετοιο? και σου ελεγαν οτι ως οικιακος χρηστης αυτα προσφερουν σε αυτες τις τιμες αν θες κατι αλλο αλλαζεις το πακετο.
> 
> τουλάχιστον στον apostolisp το ειπαν και του αναφεραν οτι αν θελει κατι παραπανω πρεπει να επιλεξει αλλο πακετο συνδεσης η αλλη εταιρεια που τον καλυπτει.
> 
> το ιδιο ειπαν και στην δουλεια μου απο την βιβο που μας εκαναν προσφορα ενα πακετο τους.
> 
> ...


Αν το έλεγαν όλοι αυτοί ότι υπάρχει το "οικιακό" πακέτο με τους τάδε περιορισμούς στα 30-35€ και το "επαγγελματικό" πακέτο χωρίς τους παραπάνω περιορισμούς στα 50-60€ τότε θα *είχα* την ενημέρωση και έτσι δυνατότητα να *επιλέξω*, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και την οικονομική μου κατάσταση, τι πακέτο θα αγοράσω.
Άλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο να το λένε 2-3 μήνες αργότερα και μάλιστα στο τηλέφωνο ή σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ή με μια επιστολή. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω δει στα διαφημιστικά της ΟΝ. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιος, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είπε ότι η FastWeb το δηλώνει εξ' αρχής ότι οι τάδε πόρτες είναι κλειδωμένες. Εδώ πήγαν να το περάσουν σατο ντούκου.  :Thumb down: 
Και ακόμα χειρότερα η πρακτική αυτή δημιουργεί και πολύ χερότερα προβλήματα ασφαλείας.  :Evil: 

Να διευκρινήσω ότι μπορεί να απαντάω σε σένα, αναφέρομαι όμως στην ΟΝ.

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι αν ήταν ένας δεν θα πήγαινε στο δικαστήριο γιατί είναι ταλαιπωρία και έξοδα, εδώ είμαστε όμως 80 άτομα. Επιβάλεται.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει δικηγόρο που αναλαμβάνει τέτοιου είδους υποθέσεις, να εκτιμήσει την κατάσταση και να μας δώσει τιμές για τα έξοδα. Αν και δεν είμαι συνδρομητής προτίθεμαι να βοηθήσω οικονομικά.


Για όποιν ενδιαφέρεται θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθεί στο lawnet.gr και να κάνει ένα post εκεί περιγράφοντας το πρόβλημα και ζητώντας τη συνδρομή των μελών του lawnet  :Wink: 

<edit>
Κάτι ακόμη...
Είναι απόλυτα λογικά σε ένα ελεύθερο forum να υπάρχουν και οι αντίθετες απόψεις. Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται διάσπαση, προβοκάτσια, φάγωμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Οπότε μην προσπαθείτε να πείσετε όλους τους zer0c00l του πλανήτη ότι αυτοί έχουν λάθος κι εμείς έχουμε δίκιο. Δεν είναι εφικτό, δεν είναι καν αρνητικό (το να διαφωνούν) αφού μεταδίδουν μια άλλη (τη λάθος  :Laughing: ) άποψη και προβληματίζουν λιγότερο ή περισσότερο εμάς!
<edit2>
Ζer0c00l το Ντουμπάι δεν είναι και πολύ καλό παράδειγμα για να ακολουθούμε όσον αφορά τις πολιτικές πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο! Σιγά μην αρχίσουμε να συγκρινόμαστε με το Iράν και την Κίνα!
Όσο για τις άλλες χώρες, επαναλαμβάνω: Για κάθε εταιρεία που δίνει τα πάντα κλειδωμένα υπάρχει άλλη μια (είτε σε ADSL2+, είτε σε cable) που τα δίνει ξεκλείδωτα. Γιατί να κοιτάμε πάντα και να λέμε "να αφού εκεί τα κάνουν στραβά, άρα κι εδώ μπορούν να τα κάνουν στραβά". Μια φορά ας κοιτάξουμε τα καλύτερα όχι τα χειρότερα!

----------


## freeman

> σου απαντησα πιο πανω
> 
> και ομως ναι διοτι ξεχνας οτι περνας μεσα απο το δικο τους τοπικο δικτυο που καποιος υπολογιστης ειναι σερβερ.
> 
> αυτα να με συγχωρεσετε απλα νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να συνεχισουμε αυτη την συζητηση ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τις εξελιξεις.


Εγώ θα έλεγα τότε ότι αν δεν έχεις κάτι χειροπιαστό, έστω κάποια περίπτωση στο παρελθόν  να μην διαδίδεις FUD.

Επίσης για το τελευταίο: αν εγώ κάνω ssh session με το www.myvpnserver.com (τυχαίο όνομα), host το  οποίο δεν είναι στο δίκτυο της on και δεν ελέγχει η on, συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι η on ή οποιοσδήποτε βρίσκεται σε δίκτυο απ'όπου περνάνε τα data μπορεί να δει τι δεδομένα διακινώ από μέσα, χωρίς να έχει σπάσει πρώτα 4-5 κρυπτογραφικούς αλγορίθμους;


Σύγνώμη από για τα τελευταία offtopic, από δω και πέρα μόνο για την ON.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω επισης θα ελεγα διαβαστε και τι λεει εδω περα πολλες αποριες θα σας λυθουν πιστευω.

http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/Downloa...on_form_gr.pdf

περιμενω τυχον εγγραφα και συμβολαια απο χρηστες φιλους της ΟΝ μηπως μας διαφωτισουν τι ακριβως λενε διοτι στην αιτηση δεν λεει και πολλα.

αυτα ειχα να πω οι διαχειριστες και συντονιστες του www.adslgr.com νομιζω οτι εχουν καλυψει τα παντα γυρω απο το θεμα αρα αναμενουμε τις εξελιξεις πανω στο θεμα που αφορα ολους μας ειτε ειμαστε ειτε δεν ειμαστε συνδρομητες της εταιρειας.

----------


## geo7

Kαλα ο ραγιαδισμος σε ορισμενους ειναι δευτερη φυση...
Ραγιαδισμος νεου τυπου βεβαια...διαφορετικος απ' αυτον της προγιαγιας ή του προπαππου..
Ο νεος αυτος τυπος ραγιαδισμου ειναι καλυμμενος με "ευρωπαϊκο" μανδυα, και εξεταζει τα παντα στα πλαισια του "μα γινεται και στις *προηγμενες* χωρες, αλλα βεβαια...ο κλασικος ο ελληνας που νομιζει οτι ειναι πιο ξυπνιος απο τους κουτοφραγκους...κτλκτλκτλ..και τι να πεις εδω ειναι ελλαδισταν..."
Δηλαδη το κατα ποσο "δικαιουται" η καθε εταιρια να εχει προσβαση στα προσωπικα μου δεδομενα, ή αν ειναι καταχρηστικο δεν εξεταζεται...
Αυτο που εχει τη μεγαλυτερη σημασια ειναι οτι εφαρμοζεται και απο καποιες εταιριες στις *προημενες* χωρες...απ 'τη στιγμη που συμβαινει λοιπον αυτο δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να διαμαρτυρηθω...
Τωρα για το οτι υπαρχουν και χωρες οπως π.χ η σουηδια (η οποια δεν εχει καμια σχεση με ελλαδα βεβαια, αλλα απ'το να αυτοσυγκρινομαι με τη...γερμανια και το...ντουμπάι, το βρισκω μαλλον λογικοτερο) οπου δεν ισχυουν τα κλειδωματα, δεν εχει σημασια να αναφερθει γιατι ως γνωστον "απο που κι ως που συγκρινεις τη σουηδια με το ελλαδισταν"...

Το για ποιο λογο καποιοι εχουν παρει αποφαση οτι η ελλαδα πρεπει να γινει μια χαβουζα που θα τραβαει σα μαγνητης ολα τα σκατα των υπολοιπων και *μονο* αυτα (και χωρις να χει δικαιωμα να διαμαρτυρεται κιολας)...ειλικρινα σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα...

Καλη Ανασταση μας ευχομαι (ελπιζω οτι μπορει να συμβει ακομα...)

----------


## IrmaRules

Έχει καταντήσει ιδιαίτερα κουραστικό αυτό με τις άλλες χώρες.
Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις επιλλεκτικά πράγματα. Είτε συγκρίνεις ολόκληρες καταστάσεις ή καθόλου.
Επειδή δεν υπάρχει όμως άλλη χώρα για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτές τις συγκρίσεις ας το αφήσουμε λίγο στην άκρη.
Άλλωστε η ΟΝ και η κάθε ΟΝ πουλάει στην Ελλάδα. Αλλιώς να πάει να πουλήσει στο εξωτερικό.
Για να επανέλθουμε λοιπόν:
Τι μας απασχολεί; Η ΟΝ κάνει λάθος; Εμείς κάνουμε λάθος; Κάτι μας έχει διαφύγει; Κάτι τους έχει διαφύγει;
Αυτά συζητάμε εδώ πέρα.
Δεν διαφωνώ με τους δικηγόρους, αλλά εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να λάβω μετά από 5 χρόνια (ή και 5 μήνες) μια αποζημίωση της τάξεως τον 1.000 € (το πάρα πολύ - ρώτησα δικηγόρο και τόσα να λάβω το πολύ)
Εγώ δεν έβαλα Internet για να λαμβάνω αποζημιώσεις. Εγώ διάλεξα την ΟΝ για να έχω κάποιες υπηρεσίες και για απαιτώ να τις έχω. Μέχρι να λυθεί αυτό (και ευτυχώς έχουμε 3 μήνες μπροστά μας μέχρι να λυθεί) ρωτάω την εταιρεία (μέσω του Forum, μέσω των παιδιών που μας εκπροσώπησαν) κάποια θέματα που με απασχολούν καθώς και κάποια θέματα που δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί αλλά κάποιοι με κάνανε να τα σκέφτομαι πλέον. Αυτά που δεν είχα σκεφτεί είναι όλα αυτά που εδώ πρέπει να συζητήσουμε γιατί τα θεωρούμε αυτονόητα (μα φυσικά παρέχουν την Α ή την Β υπηρεσία) και τελικά, δεν υπάρχουν.
Ας επικεντρωθούμε λοιπόν στα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε και στις ελλείψεις των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει η κάθε εταιρεία.

----------


## karavagos

_
4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
επεμβάσεως.
_

Μόλις χάσατε  :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

> _
> 4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
> μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
> σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
> επεμβάσεως.
> _
> 
> Μόλις χάσατε


LOOOOL........... :Razz: 
Αυτό περιλαμβάνεται εδώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος..... :Whistle:

----------


## karavagos

> _
> 4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
> μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
> σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
> επεμβάσεως.
> _
> 
> Μόλις χάσατε


_
5.6. Η διασφάλιση της ασφαλούς λειτουργίας του Εξοπλισμού και του
δικτύου του Πελάτη ή Κατόχου είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη αυτού/ών. Η
Εταιρεία δε φέρει οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη για οποιαδήποτε ζημία προκληθεί
από την κακή ή πλημμελή χρήση του Εξοπλισμού.
_
Ισοπαλία  :Razz:

----------


## zatast

> _
> 4.4. Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επεμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή
> μέσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό Δίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη
> σύνδεσή του με αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας
> επεμβάσεως.
> _
> 
> Μόλις χάσατε


αν νομιζει η καθε On οτι βασιζομενη σε αυτο τον ορο μπορει να δικαιολογησει το κλειδωμα πλαναται πλανην οικτρα.Στην Ελλαδα και στους Ελληνες αυτεαδεν περνανε και οι ΑγγλοΙταλΟλλλανδοι κανανε μεγαλο λαθος που δεν το καταλαβαν.Τωρα ομως το εχουν ηδη νιωσει και ξερουν οτι αν συνεχισουν ετσι,θα μεινουν σε ενα χρονο που θα ληξουν οι τωρινες ενεργοποιησεις με λιγοτερο απο 100 πελατες.
Κι αν καθουν το λαθος να κοψουν την προσβαση και με δικο μας router τοτε θα κλαψουν παρα πολυ!!
*Ερωτηση σημαντικη : Ξερετε να υπαρχει καμμια σοβαρη εταιρια που να εχει παρει εταιρικο πακετο ??????Κι αν υπαρχει θα εχει μεγαλο προβλημα!!!!*

----------


## 29gk

Εγω γνωριζω 2 εταιρειες, με αρκετο προσωπικο, τζιρο και ΙΤ budget, οι οποιες εχουν παραγγειλει τα πακετα της ΟΝ. Η μια το απλο και η αλλη το εταιρικο. Καμια ομως απο τις δυο δεν ειχε παρει ειδηση την "φασαρια" που ειχε ξεκινησει σε αυτο το φορουμ αλλα ουτε και οι υπευθυνοι  ΙΤ δεν φανταζονταν ως πιθανα αυτα τα προβληματα που εως τωρα εχουν αναφερθει.

Φυσικα και τους ειδοποιησα  :Whistle:   και παρακολουθουν το φορουμ. Σε συζητησεις μας ομως μου επισημαναν και οι 4 συνολικα υπευθυνοι τεχνικοι, πως ουτως η αλλως δεν υπηρχε προθεση να βαλουν πανω το pirelli. Τους ενδιεφερε-ει μονον η 10αρα γραμμη.

----------


## sid

> Τους ενδιεφερε-ει μονον η 10αρα γραμμη.


που δυστηχος με τα τωρινα δεδομενα δεν υπαρχη...

εκτος αν η ΟΝ θα κανει το 39Kb  το νεο standard στο broadband...

----------


## A_gamer

> που δυστηχος με τα τωρινα δεδομενα δεν υπαρχη...
> 
> εκτος αν η ΟΝ θα κανει το 39Kb  το νεο standard στο broadband...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο παιζει ομως φιλε μου που εισαι διοτι πολλοι αλλοι εχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα δεν ειναι απολυτο αυτο που λες παιζουν πολλοι παραγοντες.

----------


## sdikr

> εγω τους παραθεσα τους ορους και θα παραθεσω οτι στοιχεια μου δωσουν συνδρομητες της ΟΝ αλλα αν γραφει κατι τετοιο στην αιτηση τοτε ακριβως ισχυει οτι λεει ο φιλος πιο πανω.
> 
> σιγουρα υπαρχουν κομματια στην αιτηση που δινουν δικιο και στους πελατες αλλα και στην εταιρεια.
> 
> το θεμα καλυτερα ειναι να το δει δικηγορος εγω αν μου δωσουν τα στοιχεια ευχαριστως θα τα ανεβασω εδω ετσι ωστε να τα δουν ολοι.
> 
> αποσπασμα απο την αιτηση
> 
> 
> ...


5.3,  Μιλάνε για το ον ον  που το ξέρει και η κουτση μαριά;  (συγνώμη  μαρία)
5.4,  με τον ορθάνοιχτο εξοπλισμό  για το ασυρματο;
6.8  αυτό μιλάει για την ταχύτητα της γραμμης.


μήπως κάπου μπάζει άγρια;



> σιγουρα σε αυτο που λες φιλε μου εχεις δικιο αλλα στα τοσα χρονια που ειμαστε εδω αλλα και αλλου τα ιδια λεμε αλλα στην πραξη τιποτα δεν εχει γινει ακομα ειμαστε στην βρεφικη ηλικια οσο αφορα το ιντερνετ και τις ταχυτητες του ουτε στο 2/3 των ξενων εχουμε φτασει 
> 
> οπως και θελω να ρωτησω κατι τα παιδια που ειναι στο εξωτερικο διοτι απο εμπειρια δικη μου στο μακρινο dubai που ειναι μια συναδελφος στην δουλεια μου εκει το ρουτερ ειναι κλειδωμενο δεν εχεις καμια προσβαση σε αυτο δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα p2p προγραμμα απλα μπαινεις http/ftp/msn/irc/mail και η εταιρεια εκει λεει αν θες κατι αλλο απλα δεν εισαι οικιακος χρηστης αλλα επαγγελματιας αρα επελεξε αλλο πακετο και δεν διαμαρτυρεται κανεις.
> 
> επισης το ιδιο αναφερω και σε χωρες οπως ιταλια/γαλλια/γερμανια/αγγλια/ολλανδια
> 
> ακριβως τα ιδια ισχυουν βεβαια δεν εχουν την υποδομη που εχουμε εμεις σαφως ειναι καλυτερα εκει τα πραγματα.
> 
> ελπιζω οτι καποτε θα αλλαξει αυτο.


Στην αγγλία τουλάχιστον έχεις να διαλέξεις,  πχ σου λένε   σύνδεση με cap  σύνδεση χωρίς cap,  σύνδεση με mac address (πέρνεις ενα ρουτερ με ethernet wan interface)






> δεν το ξερω εγω διοτι δεν ειμαι τεχνικος σε εταιρεια κατασκευης ρουτερς απο εμπειρια σε ΧΧΧΧ επωνυμης εταιρειας ρουτερ μισθωμενης γραμμης με υποστηριξη dsl το εκανε τεχνικος της εταιρειας απο το υποκαταστημα της ελλαδος και επαναφερε τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις που απο λαθος ειχαν επηρεαστει απο απωλεια ρευματος και στο συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ τα διαχειριστικα δικαιωματα τα εχουμε εμεις στην σχολη ομως αυτοι το εκαναν μετα απο επιβεβαιωση αρκετων στοιχειων να δουν ποιοι ειμαστε εμεις που ζητησαμε την βοηθεια τους.


Για τα μισθωμένα πλήρωνεις ενα συμβολαιο υποστήριξης  που λέει  χχ%  downtime,  μέσα στο συμβόλαιο λέει οτι έχει πρόσβαση ο παροχος σου στον εξοπλισμό σου

Αλλό το μισθωμένο,  και εγώ διατήρω πρόσβαση στους πελάτες μου για απομακρυσμένη βοήθεια  και πρέπει να μου το ζήτησουν/επιτρέψουν

ΥΓ  αν έχεις  λόγο να πιστέυεις για maste admin account,  αρκετά ρουτερ έχουν gpl  software ριξε τους μια ματιά.

ΥΓ2 για να μην κουράζεσαι,  το ρουτερ που αγοράζεις απο το πλαισιο πχ δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο

ΥΓ3,  κάπου εκανες αναφόρα για την ΟΤΕνετ,  εκεί είναι διαφορετικό μιας και σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να επιλέξεις αν θα το έχεις ενεργό ή οχι

----------


## Silent Air

Ειλικρινά ρε συ Zer0c00l δεν μπορω να καταλαβω με ποια "λογκη" τους δικαιολογεις.... :What..?:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδια τσαμπα το κουραζετε τοσες σελιδες και αποπροσανατολιζεται και η συζητηση!Αφηστε τον καθε ZeroCool να πιστευει οτι θελει!

Κανενα νεο ειχαμε απο την ΟΝ;Καποια αντιδραση στη νεα τρυπα ασφαλειας;

----------


## nontasg

Off Topic


		12 σελίδες σε κάτι παραπάνω από μια μέρα.Μιλάμε για ρεκόρ ε;  :Razz: 



Πάντως σίγουρα βγήκαν πολλά καλά από αυτή τη συζήτηση και σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε.Εύχομαι να δικαιωθούν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ON σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν.Καλή συνέχεια. :Wink:

----------


## Daemon

Εγώ ένα δεν κατάλαβα, θα το κυνηγήσετε τελικά νομικά το θέμα, τουλάχιστον για τους πρώτους συνδρομητές που όταν υπογράψαν δεν είχαν δεσμευτεί για κλειδωμένα ports?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 5.3, Μιλάνε για το ον ον που το ξέρει και η κουτση μαριά; (συγνώμη μαρία)
> 5.4, με τον ορθάνοιχτο εξοπλισμό για το ασυρματο;
> 6.8 αυτό μιλάει για την ταχύτητα της γραμμης.
> 
> 
> μήπως κάπου μπάζει άγρια;
> 
> 
> Στην αγγλία τουλάχιστον έχεις να διαλέξεις, πχ σου λένε σύνδεση με cap σύνδεση χωρίς cap, σύνδεση με mac address (πέρνεις ενα ρουτερ με ethernet wan interface)
> ...


για το εξωτερικο σου ειπα οτι ισχυει σε οσες εταιρειες εχω μιλησει λογω ταξιδιων λεπτομερειες πολλες δεν ξερω απλα σου αναφερα το *τι ειπαν*.


για τα μισθωμενα κυκλωματα εχεις υποστηριξη εγω ομως μιλησα για το ρουτερ που ειναι γνωστης και επωνυμης εταιρειας του εξωτερικου και επειδη ειχε προβληματα εκαναν την απομακρυσμενη συνδεση αυτοι με μαστερ λογαριασμο και κωδικο τα διορθωσαν και το εκλεισαν 
αυτο γινεται μετα απο επιβεβαιωση αρκετων στοιχειων και πληροφοριων διοτι το καθε ενα απο αυτα τα ρουτερ εχει το δικο του μαστερ ονομα και κωδικο.

ΥΓ δεν ειναι τι πιστευω αλλα το τι εχω δει με τα ματια μου σε πολλα επωνυμα ρουτερς
σιγουρα απαιτει ειδικο λογισμικο και γνωσεις αλλα.?

ΥΓ2 δεν το σχολιαζω αυτο διοτι δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη για εταιρεια.

ΥΓ3 ναι αλλα δεν πιανει τοσο στις δυναμικες οσο το εχω δοκιμασει με φιλους.

τελευταια πληροφορια που εχω απο τον apostolisp (φιλος μου που ημουν παρων σε επικοινωνια τηλεφωνικη με το C.S) ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν ΟΝ επειδη ακομα οι υπηρεσιες τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες θεωρουνται ΒΕΤΑ τεστερς και κανουν χρηση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μεχρι να ολοκληρωθουν ολες οι εργασιες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παιδια τσαμπα το κουραζετε τοσες σελιδες και αποπροσανατολιζεται και η συζητηση!Αφηστε τον καθε ZeroCool να πιστευει οτι θελει!
> 
> Κανενα νεο ειχαμε απο την ΟΝ;Καποια αντιδραση στη νεα τρυπα ασφαλειας;




Off Topic




Δεν αποπροσανατολιζεται κανεις φιλε μου οταν λες χρησιμα σχολια που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν για παραπανω ενεργειες.

Δεν ειναι τι πιστευω εγω φιλε μου (χωρις παρεξηγηση ξερω οτι δεν αναφερεσαι μονο σε μενα)ειναι τι γραφει η αιτηση συνδρομης που υπογραφει ο καθε πελατης εγω οπως βλεπεις δεν ειμαι πελατης της εταιρειας αυτης αλλα και να ημουν θα ειχα αλλο ρουτερ απλα.

Οσο για την τρυπα το ξερουν διοτι το βλεπουν το φορουμ.

οσο για την εταιρεια που εχεις επιλεξει καλο κουραγιο επισης.

----------


## 29gk

" τελευταια πληροφορια που εχω απο τον apostolisp (φιλος μου που ημουν παρων σε επικοινωνια τηλεφωνικη με το C.S) ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν ΟΝ επειδη ακομα οι υπηρεσιες τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες θεωρουνται ΒΕΤΑ τεστερς και κανουν χρηση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μεχρι να ολοκληρωθουν ολες οι εργασιες."

Τωρα με συγχωρειτε αλλα αυτο το BETA TESTERS ειδικα σε οτι αφορα την τηλεφωνια ( υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με 15+ μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο ) ειναι σοβαρο ? νομιμο ? δειχνει την αξιοπιστια μιας εταιρειας, τωρινη αλλα κυριως μελλοντικη ?

Το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ειναι νομιζω καλυτερα να μεινει ασχολιαστο

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ειλικρινά ρε συ Zer0c00l δεν μπορω να καταλαβω με ποια "λογκη" τους δικαιολογεις....




Off Topic


		δεν ειμαι με το μερος καμιας εταιρειας ή χρηστη ειμαι με το σωστο και δικαιο οσο αυτο γινετε στα ορια της χωρας μας και υποστηριζω τα παιδια του www.adslgr.com διοτι αν δεν ηταν καποιοι εδω μεσα να μας ανοιξουν τα ματια σε καποιες περιπτωσεις διοτι κανεις δεν ειναι παντογνωστης θα ειμασταν στην εποχη των 56KB/s και τα μηνυματα μου φιλε δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση υπερ καποιου ειναι απλα ως πληροφορηση καποιων που ισως δεν ειδαν τα μικρα γραμματα στην αιτηση η προς απαντηση καποιων που δεν τα ειπαν.

εγω φιλε μου μπορει να εχω επιλεξει τον οτε και την οτενετ αλλα αν δεις στο παρελθον τι καταγγελιες εχω κανει οταν θιγονται τα συμφεροντα μου η τα δικαιωματα μου δεν θα το ελεγες αυτο.

σιγουρα ολες οι εταιρειες εχουν προβληματα στην αρχη και τα διορθωνουν οι χρηστες που τα βρισκουν πιστευω οτι ειναι κατανοητο διοτι το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ" στην ελλαδα ηρθε λιγο αποτομα και δεν υπαρχει η υποδομη οπως γνωριζετε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> " τελευταια πληροφορια που εχω απο τον apostolisp (φιλος μου που ημουν παρων σε επικοινωνια τηλεφωνικη με το C.S) ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν ΟΝ επειδη ακομα οι υπηρεσιες τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες θεωρουνται ΒΕΤΑ τεστερς και κανουν χρηση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μεχρι να ολοκληρωθουν ολες οι εργασιες."
> 
> Τωρα με συγχωρειτε αλλα αυτο το BETA TESTERS ειδικα σε οτι αφορα την τηλεφωνια ( υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με 15+ μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο ) ειναι σοβαρο ? νομιμο ? δειχνει την αξιοπιστια μιας εταιρειας, τωρινη αλλα κυριως μελλοντικη ?
> 
> Το ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ειναι νομιζω καλυτερα να μεινει ασχολιαστο




Off Topic



απλα σου λεει φιλε μου οτι μεχρι να διορθωθουν τα προβληματα μας δεν πληρωνεις ξερεις πολλους να το λενε αυτο στην χωρα μας μηπως να σου θυμισω οτι σε κανουν μπαλα αναμεσα σε εταιρεια και στον οτε καποιες αλλες εταιρειες.
και ο φιλος μου ειναι χωρις τηλεφωνο μιλαει η με αλλο σταθερο του ΟΤΕ που εχει η με κινητο με την ΟΝ.



σορρυ για την αντιγραφη φιλε νωντα

Πάντως σίγουρα βγήκαν πολλά καλά από αυτή τη συζήτηση και σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε.Εύχομαι να δικαιωθούν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ON σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν.Καλή συνέχεια αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο.

----------


## karavagos

Πάντως, όπως είπα και κατ' ιδίαν στον αρχιτρομοκράτη  :Razz:  , ακολουθείτε λάθος τακτική.
Η -εκβιαστικής μορφής- ανακοίνωση οποιασδήποτε τρύπας ασφαλείας δεν είναι λόγος να δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό από τους πελάτες.

Είναι πολύ καλός λόγος :
1) να βελτιώσουν την ασφάλειά τους
2) να φάνε κάποιο πρόστιμο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές
3) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με την πρόσβαση των τεχνικών τους και την ασφάλεια των πελατών
4) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με το "απεριόριστο" internet
5) να επιβραβεύσουν αυτούς που βρήκαν το πρόβλημα
6) να μην σας χρεώσουν για ημιτελείς υπηρεσίες
7) να επιτρέψουν και επίσημα διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό να παίζει στο δίκτυό τους

Αν υπάρχουν 80, 100, 1000 πελάτες που θέλουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στο εξοπλισμό της εταιρίας για να χειρίζονται οι ίδιοι την ασφάλεια τους, υπάρχουν πολλαπλάσιοι που δεν θέλουν να ασχολούνται με αυτά και εμπιστεύονται την ασφάλειά τους στην εταιρία (όπως η πλειοψηφία από εσάς την εμπιστεύεται στα Windows χωρίς να γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς γίνεται από κάτω).

Με άλλα λόγια, το βλέπω λίγο παρατραβηγμένο να απαιτείτε πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό της εταιρίας, επειδή η εταιρία αποδείχτηκε ανεπαρκής στις "υποχρεώσεις" της όσον αφορά στην ασφάλεια. Μπορείτε όμως να απαιτήσετε τα παραπάνω 7 πράγματα και πιθανώς πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## nontasg

> Πάντως, όπως είπα και κατ' ιδίαν στον αρχιτρομοκράτη  , ακολουθείτε λάθος τακτική.
> Η -εκβιαστικής μορφής- ανακοίνωση οποιασδήποτε τρύπας ασφαλείας δεν είναι λόγος να δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό από τους πελάτες.
> 
> Είναι πολύ καλός λόγος :
> 1) να βελτιώσουν την ασφάλειά τους
> 2) να φάνε κάποιο πρόστιμο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές
> 3) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με την πρόσβαση των τεχνικών τους και την ασφάλεια των πελατών
> 4) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με το "απεριόριστο" internet
> 5) να επιβραβεύσουν αυτούς που βρήκαν το πρόβλημα
> ...


Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο τελικά θα γίνει(αν γίνει),καθώς η εταιρία μπορεί να αντικρούσει την όποια περαιτέρω κατηγορία στηριζόμενη στους κανόνες που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.Έστω και αν δε λένε ακριβώς αυτά για τα οποία αμφισβητείται η εταιρία.




> *σορρυ για την αντιγραφη φιλε νωντα*
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα βγήκαν πολλά καλά από αυτή τη συζήτηση και σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε.Εύχομαι να δικαιωθούν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ON σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν.Καλή συνέχεια αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο.


Άντε λόγω την ημερών σε συγχωρώ... :Razz: 


Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitris_74

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> απλα σου λεει φιλε μου οτι μεχρι να διορθωθουν τα προβληματα μας δεν πληρωνεις ξερεις πολλους να το λενε αυτο στην χωρα μας μηπως να σου θυμισω οτι σε κανουν μπαλα αναμεσα σε εταιρεια και στον οτε καποιες αλλες εταιρειες.
> και ο φιλος μου ειναι χωρις τηλεφωνο μιλαει η με αλλο σταθερο του ΟΤΕ που εχει η με κινητο με την ΟΝ.



κατσε να γινει επισημο αυτό γιατι αν στεκόμαστε στα λόγια  τοτε ολες οι πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες και δεν υπάρχει κανένα προβλημα. πολλά εχουν ειπωθεί απο το CC και τιποτα απο αυτό δεν ήταν αλήθεια

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κατσε να γινει επισημο αυτό γιατι αν στεκόμαστε στα λόγια τοτε ολες οι πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες και δεν υπάρχει κανένα προβλημα. πολλά εχουν ειπωθεί απο το CC και τιποτα απο αυτό δεν ήταν αλήθεια




Off Topic


		αυτο το ακουσα και εγω φιλε μου διοτι ημουν μαζι με τον φιλο τον αποστολη και του το ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατων και ειπαν να το στειλουν και γραπτως και απαντησαν οτι απλα δεν θα λαβετε κανεναν λογαριασμο οσο δεν ειστε 100% οκ τωρα αν δεν λενε κατι σωστα δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στο ευαγγελιο.

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως, όπως είπα και κατ' ιδίαν στον αρχιτρομοκράτη  , ακολουθείτε λάθος τακτική.
> Η -εκβιαστικής μορφής- ανακοίνωση οποιασδήποτε τρύπας ασφαλείας δεν είναι λόγος να δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό από τους πελάτες.
> 
> Είναι πολύ καλός λόγος :
> 1) να βελτιώσουν την ασφάλειά τους
> 2) να φάνε κάποιο πρόστιμο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές
> 3) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με την πρόσβαση των τεχνικών τους και την ασφάλεια των πελατών
> 4) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με το "απεριόριστο" internet
> 5) να επιβραβεύσουν αυτούς που βρήκαν το πρόβλημα
> ...


Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι εκβιαστικό, την στίγμη που το γνωρίζουν χχ μέρες τώρα,
Μακάρι να κάνουν το νο 7!

----------


## Zer0c00L

νομιζω το Νο7 που λες επιτρεπεται ουτες η αλλιως απλα δεν εχεις IPTV νομιζω (αν δεν υποστηριζει την δυνατοτητα το ρουτερ που θα βαλεις).

νομιζω και στο cabletv της βιβο το ιδιο παιζει αλλο ρουτερ βαζεις απλα δεν εχεις αυτα που δινουν.

προσοχη το λεω με επιφυλαξη διοτι δεν εχω εγω για να ξερω αλλα αν το κανει καποιος φιλος ενεργοποιημενος θα σας πω αποτελεσματα.

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι εκβιαστικό, την στίγμη που το γνωρίζουν χχ μέρες τώρα,


Το εκβιαστικό αναφέρεται στο παρακάτω:




> Τα *προβλήματα ασφαλείας οφείλονται αποκλειστικά* στον τρόπο που έχει παραμετροποιηθεί ο router πριν την αποστολή του στους χρήστες και συγκεκριμένα *στο ότι όλοι οι χρήστες έχουν περιορισμένη πρόσβαση* στον router με χρήση του ίδιου username και password και στην έλλειψη δυνατότητας αλλαγής τους από τον ίδιο τον πελάτη.


Με άλλα λόγια, δώστε σε όλους τους χρήστες πλήρη πρόσβαση και θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα ασφαλείας.

----------


## dimitris_74

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αυτο το ακουσα και εγω φιλε μου διοτι ημουν μαζι με τον φιλο τον αποστολη και του το ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατων και ειπαν να το στειλουν και γραπτως και απαντησαν οτι απλα δεν θα λαβετε κανεναν λογαριασμο οσο δεν ειστε 100% οκ τωρα αν δεν λενε κατι σωστα δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στο ευαγγελιο.



καλυτερα να μην το βάλεις. αν κατσεις και διαβασεις τις απαντησεις θα καταλάβεις οτι ο καθένας λέει οτι θέλει. verba volant scripta manet. 



karavagos. εκβιαστική δεν νομίζω οτι είναι. το να αποδυκνείεις σε κάποιον ότι εχει λάθος πληροφόρηση και αυτα που ισχυρίζεται ειναι ψευδή ειναι ενημέρωση οσο και αν πονάει.

εκβιασμός θα ηταν αν τους λεγαμε αλλάχτε τα αλλιως θα αποσταλει λινκ πρός ολους τους συνδρομητές σας υπο μορφή νέων ρυθμίσεων για βελτίωση των υπηρεσιων με αποτέλεσμα ενα ξαφνικό Black out στο δίκτυο τους.  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Πάντως, όπως είπα και κατ' ιδίαν στον αρχιτρομοκράτη  , ακολουθείτε λάθος τακτική.
> Η -εκβιαστικής μορφής- ανακοίνωση οποιασδήποτε τρύπας ασφαλείας δεν είναι λόγος να δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό από τους πελάτες.
> 
> Είναι πολύ καλός λόγος :
> 1) να βελτιώσουν την ασφάλειά τους
> 2) να φάνε κάποιο πρόστιμο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές
> 3) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με την πρόσβαση των τεχνικών τους και την ασφάλεια των πελατών
> 4) να προσθέσουν στο συμβόλαιο αυτά που έχουν ξεχάσει σχετικά με το "απεριόριστο" internet
> 5) να επιβραβεύσουν αυτούς που βρήκαν το πρόβλημα
> ...


OK, δηλαδή ΑΝ γίνουν αυτά τα 7, τα θεωρείς λίγα;;;
Άσε που έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά την συνάντηση στα γραφεία της On, η εταιρεία είχε υπόψη της για την φύση του 2ου exploit.
Αν διαβάζουν between the lines που λέγαμε και πριν τότε θα πρέπει να έχουν υπόψη τους ήδη την φύση του ΤΡΙΤΟΥ exploit!   :Lips Sealed:  

Και για να σχολιάσω τις παραθέσεις που έκανες στη σύμβαση είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να λένε "δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε τίποτε στον εξοπλισμό και στην "πύλη" μεταξύ της υπηρεσίας μας και του δικτύου σας αλλά είστε υπεύθυνοι για την ασφάλεά του"! Σα να λέμε: Σας δένουμε τα χέρια, δεν μπορείτε να τα λύσετε αλλά είστε υπεύθυνοι αν ο αρχιτρομοκράτης (ποιός να είναι άραγε;  :Whistle:  ) σας σαπίσει στο ξύλο!

Απόρω γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι από τη στιγμή που οι router είναι κλειδωμένοι με μονομερή, σκιώδη απόφαση όλη η ευθύνη της ασφάλειας (εντός λογικών ορίων) βρίσκεται σε αυτόν που κλειδώνει και διαχειρίζεται αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό. Και ναι, σαφώς και μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα PIX από πίσω ή να αγοράσουμε X αντίγραφα του MacNorton Internet Condom Suite... Όμως είναι αυτό λογικό; Και όλα αυτά ΓΙΑΤΙ; Για να μην παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο την On να λέμε "άλλαξα τις πόρτες και τώρα δεν παίζει το Counterstrike"? Μα, αυτά τα τηλεφωνήματα όχι απλά δεν θα τα γλυτώσουν αλλά θα είναι και αυξημένα! "Δεν μου παίζει το counterstrike, δεν παίχνω αρχεία σε ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες, έχω low id στο eMule, να αγοράσω το Χ OnlineGalaxyDestroyer ή δε θα μου παίζει με κλειστές πόρτες;"... Ο κατάλογος είναι ατελείωτος!
Δεν θέλω να μπω σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες που *άκουσα* σχετικά με το γιατί δεν άνοιξαν οι πόρτες γιατί προφανώς είναι "hearsay", αλλά ειλικρινά εγώ προσωπικά ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιό είναι το πλεονέκτημα. Το μειονέκτημα νομίζω ότι το ζει τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες η On, που με κάθε ειλικρίνεια, είναι η τελευταία εταιρεία που θα ήθελα να θίξω/μειώσω/ζημιώσω!

<edit>
Επίσης, τώρα που διάβασα και το post τρου dimitris_74, διαμαρτύρομαι πολύ σοβαρά απέναντί σου για τους χαρακτηρισμούς. Από την αρχή έχουμε κρατήσει την πλέον υπέυθυνη στάση απέναντι στην On, από την οποία ζητούμε να αλλάξει πολιτική. Και στην πρώτη και στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ο τρόπος που δράσαμε εξασφαλίζει (κατά το δυνατόν) ότι τα κενά ασφάλειας ΔΕΝ έχουν πραγματική επίπτωση στην λειτουργία του δικτύου της On. Και στο πρώτο και στο δεύτερο exploit θα μπορούσαμε να "ανατινάξουμε" το δίκτυό τους και μετά να αναφερθεί πώς αυτό επιτεύχθηκε (προφανώς όχι με Είδηση-Υπόμνημα στο ADSLgr!). Όμως δεν ήταν δεν είναι και (όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου) δεν θα είναι ποτέ αυτός ο σκοπός μας! Σκοπός μας είναι να κατανοήσει η OnTelecoms τις αντιρρήσεις μας και να αλλάξει την συγκεκριμένη πολιτική της.
Θέλεις να πάμε ένα στοίχημα από τώρα, ότι ένα χρόνο μετά αν ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει αυτή η πολιτική θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θα έχουν ΠΛΗΡΗ πρόσβαση στον router και θα κάνουν ακόμη και αυτά που στην ουσία θέλει να αποφύγει η On; Χμμμ... Δεν νομίζω...  :Razz:

----------


## Silent Air

Yiapap, σε συγχαιρω για την υπομονη σου να προσπαθεις να αποδειξεις σε μερικους το ....αυταποδεικτο!

----------


## rdaniel

> τελευταια πληροφορια που εχω απο τον apostolisp (φιλος μου που ημουν παρων σε επικοινωνια τηλεφωνικη με το C.S) ειναι οτι οσοι εχουν ΟΝ επειδη ακομα οι υπηρεσιες τους δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες θεωρουνται ΒΕΤΑ τεστερς και κανουν χρηση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μεχρι να ολοκληρωθουν ολες οι εργασιες.


Εντελώς παρεπιπτόντως, πιστεύει ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ότι αν δεν είχαμε αντιδράσει ΕΔΩ με τον τρόπο που αντιδράσαμε, η ΟΝ θα έλεγε ( ; ) αυτά ΤΩΡΑ; ...  :Whistle:

----------


## no_logo

> Εντελώς παρεπιπτόντως, πιστεύει ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ότι αν δεν είχαμε αντιδράσει ΕΔΩ με τον τρόπο που αντιδράσαμε, η ΟΝ θα έλεγε ( ; ) αυτά ΤΩΡΑ; ...



αυτονόητα είναι πάντως.

Δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο η το διαδίκτυο να σέρνεται ή και γω δεν ξέρω τι άλλο και αυτοί να χρεώνουν κανονικά.

Σε ενδεχόμενη καταγγελία ακόμα και η ξεπουλημένη ΕΕΤΤ θα τραβούσε το αυτί της off telecoms

----------


## skyliner34

Ξέρω κόσμο που έπερνε την on για να του ανοίξει πόρτες να παίξουμε Age of empires. Αν κάποιος έπερνε τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ και της έλεγε κάνε μου όλες τις ports 0-65535 forward στο 192.168.1.2 (όπου π.χ. ήταν το PC με soft firewall) η ON δεν το έκανε;

----------


## greeneye1976

λοιπον ένα τηλεφωνο στην ΟΝ και λεμε τα εξης

δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα ειτε ανοιξετε τισ πορτες ειτε τις κλεισετε... :Whistle:  

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι οι περισοτεροι αργα η γρηγορα θα την κανουν με ελαφρα πηδηματακια... :Clap:  

καντε την και εσεις οσο ειναι νωρις!  :Wink:  

(αν ειναι κλειστες οι πορτες πηδηξτε απο τα...παραθυρα!)  :ROFL:  


Εγω προσωπικα το θεωρω αδιανοητο να μην εχω δικαιωμα εστω να διαχειριζομαι οπως
θελω τις πορτες μου 

 :Thumb down:   ΟΝ

----------


## al0000

Να μην διαχειρίζομαι τα ports όπως θέλω;;;
Ποτέ όμως...

----------


## karavagos

> Θέλεις να πάμε ένα στοίχημα από τώρα, ότι ένα χρόνο μετά αν ΔΕΝ έχει αλλάξει αυτή η πολιτική θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που θα έχουν ΠΛΗΡΗ πρόσβαση στον router και θα κάνουν ακόμη και αυτά που στην ουσία θέλει να αποφύγει η On; Χμμμ... Δεν νομίζω...


Χαλαρά το πάμε το στοίχημα.  :One thumb up:  
Αλλά πριν από αυτό να πάμε άλλο ένα με τα διπλάσια "κέρδη" (να βγάλουμε και τίποτα πριν το δικό σου στοίχημα  :Razz: ) ότι αν η εταιρία δώσει πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό της, εγώ θα βρω περισσότερους χρήστες από εσάς που κάνατε παράπονα και θα έχω την δυνατότητα να τους κάνω πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα από αυτά που κάνετε εσείς τώρα. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

Περίμενε πρώτα να υπάρξουν ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες στην ΟΝ, γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει κανείς  :Wink:  

Όσο για το δεύτερο στοίχημα, εννοείς ειδικά στους χρήστες της Ον, ή σε οποιονδήποτε χρήστη? 

Αν εννοείς πως αυτό που λες θα γίνεται μόνο στους χρήστες της Ον, τότε μέσα... :Wink:

----------


## zatast

μετα τα οσα καταφερε ο φιλος στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88962
νομιζω οτι σημασια εχει η αντιδραση της On στα προβληματα ασφαλειας του router αλλα και στο site MyOn,οπου δεν ειναι secured και μπαινει ανετα καποιος μεσα!!Τους το ειπα και εμειναν καγκελο,ειπαν θα με παρουν αλλα δεν προκειται να το κανουν ουτε αυτο ποτε!!Γενικως ειναι μια εταιρια αδρανης που δεν ενημερωνει για οσα πρεπει!!!
Δυστυχως τους εχω καταλαβει οτι δεν εχουν τη διαθεση να αλλαξουν router και πολιτικη αλλα *μονο να κλεισουν τις κουμποτρυπες που εχει το σουρωτηρι-λαστιχο (επαγγελματικο το χαρακτηρισαν απο το cc*  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   Eλεος!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## noman

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά παίδες... Απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο Internet σημαίνει πρόσβαση χωρίς ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ περιορισμό. Κλειστά ports σημαίνει περιορισμός, ΑΣΧΕΤΑ με το αν οι εφαρμογές δουλεύουν κουτσά - στραβά  :Wink: . Από τη στιγμή λοιπόν που η ΟΝ μιλάει ξεκάθαρα για ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ πρόσβαση, τότε έχουμε να κάνουμε με το *αδίκημα* της ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗΣ, άσχετα με τα συνεπαγόμενα προβλήματα (ασφάλεια κλπ).

Από εκεί και πέρα, επειδή βλέπω να λέτε πολλοί για προσφυγές σε δικαστήρια κλπ, αν θέλετε, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, να βγάλετε άκρη όσο γίνεται συντομότερα (και όχι σε 2-3 χρόνια που θα πάρει στα δικαστήρια, χώρια τα έξοδα), καλύτερα να κάνετε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, η οποία είναι και ο αρμόδιος φορέας για να ελέγξει την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ και να της επιβάλλει τις ανάλογες "καμπάνες". Και πιθανότατα η αντίδραση της ΕΕΤΤ θα είναι πολύ πιο άμεση αν δε δεχτεί για το θέμα αυτό μόνο 1-2 καταγγελίες, αλλά καμιά 50ρια...
Αν πάτε στα δικαστήρια, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να βγάλετε άκρη με μια πρώτη απόφαση σε 2 χρονάκια, για να μην πω παραπάνω αφού τόσο θα του πάρει του δικαστή να καταλάβει τι πάει να πει... port... :Razz:  
Και μη μασάτε με το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν όροι στο συμβόλαιο της ΟΝ που υπογράψατε, οι οποίοι λένε ότι δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση κλπ στον εξοπλισμό μέσω του οποίου μπαίνετε στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. Αν η ΕΕΤΤ κρίνει αυτούς (και όχι μόνο) τους όρους καταχρηστικούς, τότε είναι άκυροι και δε σας δεσμεύουν όσες υπογραφές και αν έχετε ρίξει από κάτω... Και φυσικά, η προσφυγή στην ΕΕΤΤ, εκτός από λιγότερο χρονοβόρα, είναι και απολύτως δωρεάν... :Wink: 

Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα και η "αντιστροφή πώλησης", που επικαλείται στην επιστολή του και ο κ. Γκίκας (λέγοντας ότι όποιος δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος κόβει τη συνδρομή και παίρνει τα λεφτά του πίσω) και, σε αντίθεση με το ότι πολλοί πιστεύετε ότι αυτό θα "πονέσει" την ΟΝ, σας διαβεβαιώ ότι αυτό είναι που θα επιθυμούσε διακαώς η ΟΝ (και η κάθε ΟΝ) με χρήστες που έχουν παράπονο από τις υπηρεσίες της, για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο: 

Εάν ένας δυσαρεστημένος χρήστης κάνει αντιστροφή πώλησης, τότε η εταιρεία χάνει έναν πελάτη και του δίνει πίσω 100, 200, 300 ευρώ, ας πούμε. Αν όμως ένας δυσαρεστημένος χρήστης κάνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και δικαιωθεί (κάτι που, με βάση όλα όσα διάβασα, είναι πολύ πιθανό), τότε η ΟΝ όχι μόνο θα αναγκαστεί να αποζημιώσει το χρήστη για τα παραπάνω (με ποσό πολύ μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που έχει πληρώσει ο χρήστης - αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο για την ΟΝ), αλλά πιθανότατα θα πληρώσει και κάμποσες δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ (το λιγότερο, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να είναι πολλά περισσότερα) ως πρόστιμο για εξαπάτηση των χρηστών και έκθεσή τους σε κίνδυνο (το θέμα της ασφάλειας). Χώρια τι άλλο θα βγει στην πορεία...

Αντιλαμβάνεστε λοιπόν γιατί η ΟΝ προτρέπει, ουσιαστικά, τους δυσαρεστημένους χρήστες να κάνουν αντιστροφή πώλησης, διότι αν καταφύγουν στην ΕΕΤΤ η ζημιά για την εταιρεία θα είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερη... :Whistle:

----------


## aroutis

Και φυσικά θα αναγκαστεί να αλλάξει τους όρους του προϊόντος. Αν απλά ακυρώστε, δεν αλλάζει τιποτα... απλά αποζημιώνει. Τα λεφτά θα τα ξαναπάρει από αλλους. 

Για αυτό άλλωστε ειναι τόσο πρόθυμη να σας δώσει τα λεφτά σας πίσω.

----------


## ZeroPoint

H On φαινεται να ειναι μια εταιρεια προσανατολισμενη στο cable tv, και τηλεφωνο μαζι με internet τα εχει δωσει "παρεπιμτοντως"(την σκοτωσα την λεξη; ) για να μην πανε τζαμπα τα καλωδια. Το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το ελεγε απ`την αρχη οτι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα με τις τηλεπικοινωνιες και ταλαιπωρησε τοσο κοσμο, ενω αυτο που την ενδιαφερει ειναι κυριως η τηλεοραση.

----------


## amora

> H On φαινεται να ειναι μια εταιρεια προσανατολισμενη στο cable tv, και τηλεφωνο μαζι με internet τα εχει δωσει "παρεπιμτοντως"(την σκοτωσα την λεξη; ) για να μην πανε τζαμπα τα καλωδια. Το θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν το ελεγε απ`την αρχη οτι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει σοβαρα με τις τηλεπικοινωνιες και ταλαιπωρησε τοσο κοσμο, ενω αυτο που την ενδιαφερει ειναι κυριως η τηλεοραση.


Παρεμπιπτόντως (παρά+εν+πίπτω)  :One thumb up:  

Κατά τα άλλα η ΟΝ δε δίνει cable tv αλλά iptv. Cable tv δίνει η vivodi (με ένα σύστημα κάτι σαν το pay tv των ξενοδοχείων όπως έμαθα).

----------


## A_gamer

> Παρεμπιπτόντως (παρά+εν+πίπτω)  
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα η ΟΝ δε δίνει cable tv αλλά iptv. Cable tv δίνει η vivodi (με ένα σύστημα κάτι σαν το pay tv των ξενοδοχείων όπως έμαθα).




Off Topic


		Παρά+εν+πέμπω νομίζω.
	

Edit:Καλά το είπες τελικά.(το έψαξα σε λεξικό) :One thumb up:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Νικαετός

Παρακαλώ πολύ ας μείνουμε ον τόπικ. Τέρμα η ετυμολογική ανάλυση...

----------


## IrmaRules

Πάντως ο Zerocool και ο κάθε zerocool καλά κάνουνε τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο γιατί μπορεί να μας ξεφεύγουν διάφορα θέματα και μέσα από την συζήτηση τα ανακαλύπτουμε.
Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν διαφωνίες. Φαντάζεστε ένας να έγραφε και όλοι να λέγαμε ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. Ποιο το νόημα;
Ας προσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν όλοι να διαφωνήσουμε με όλους μέσα στα σωστά πλαίσια, να αναπτύξουμε απόψεις και όσο το δυνατόν να μειώσουμε το ράδιο αρβύλα και τις συγκρίσεις με το εξωτερικό (κόλλησα εγώ με αυτό!).

----------


## nikosrr

Έμαθα απο πηγή οτι η ΟΝ έχει σκοπό να βγεί στην αγορά με τη Vodafone.Το έχει ακούσει κανείς αυτό; :Thinking: 
Δλδ εγώ που είμαι full ενεργός απο 10/3 περίπου να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό;

----------


## zatast

ναι εχει ακουστει αυτο (http://www.euro2day.gr/articles/122980/) οταν πηρε ο ιδιοκτητης της tellas την TIM και ειπαν οτι μετα το Πασχα θα βγαλουν δυνατο πακετο κινητης-σταθερης-Ιντερνετ,κατι που προλαβε ο ΟΤΕ με χαλαρο πακετο.βεβαια παιζει οπως λεει το αρθρο να ειναι η forthnet ή η viβοδι αντι για την Οn.Θα δειξει τι θα γινει και ποιος θα ειναι τυχερος.Κατσε να βγουν και θα δουμε γιατι προβλεπονται γλεντια και εκει.

----------


## A_gamer

> ναι εχει ακουστει αυτο (http://www.euro2day.gr/articles/122980/) οταν πηρε ο ιδιοκτητης της tellas την TIM και ειπαν οτι μετα το Πασχα θα βγαλουν δυνατο πακετο κινητης-σταθερης-Ιντερνετ,κατι που προλαβε ο ΟΤΕ με χαλαρο πακετο.βεβαια παιζει οπως λεει το αρθρο να ειναι η forthnet ή η viβοδι αντι για την Οn.Θα δειξει τι θα γινει και ποιος θα ειναι τυχερος.Κατσε να βγουν και θα δουμε γιατι προβλεπονται γλεντια και εκει.


Μπορεί δηλαδή η ΟΝ ή η Vivodi να βγάλουν πακέτο 4play.

----------


## zatast

> Μπορεί δηλαδή η ΟΝ ή η Vivodi να βγάλουν πακέτο 4play.


μπορει...βεβαια μην παραξενευτεις αν πας να αλλαξεις κινητο και δεν κανει συνδεση στο δικτυο τους ή ξαφνικα δεις το menou να κινειται μονο και να αλλαζουν οι ρυθμισεις  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
μην πεις μετα οτι την πατησεις,γιατι επρεπε να καταλαβεις αμεσως τι σου θυμιζε !!!!!  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. θα προτιμουσα την Forthnet να συνεργαζοταν με την Vodafone αν και οι πληροφοριες και τα βιογραφικα των ανωτερω στελεχων της On αλλα δειχνουν.

----------


## mpamparos

Καλα καλα δεν εχουμε 2play, θελουμε και 4play?

----------


## gouves

> 1. Μπαίνεις στον router
> 2. Ανοίγεις τις πόρτες του NETBIOS
> 3. Όλο το Internet έχει πρόσβαση στο προσωπικό σου δίκτυο
> εναλλακτικά
> 1. Μπαίνεις στον router
> 2. Φτιάχνεις ένα vpn
> 3. Όλο το vpn έχει πρόσβαση στο προσωπικό σου δίκτυο
> εναλλακτικά (εκτός On)
> 1. Είσαι ο Μπάμπης ο γείτονας
> ...



Έχω μείνει μ' ανοιχτό το στόμα.....
Αυτό που βλέπω πίσω από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση είναι ότι σε μια εταιρεία τηλ/νιών υπάρχουν ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ πληροφορικής οι οποίοι επέτρεψαν να δωθούν στον κοσμάκη τέτοια μηχανάκια (pirelli) με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά.... 
Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για κάποια buggάκια, αλλά για "features" που χρειάζονται απόφαση (όπως το κοινό username/pass που δεν αλλάζει) μέσα στην εταιρεία (αποκλείεται να τους "ξέφυγαν" σε κάποιον έλεγχο)... 
Ντρέπομαι για τον κλάδο μου, γιατί κι εγώ είμαι admin κοντά 2 10ετίες...
Αν στον κλάδο της πληροφορικής υπήρχε κάποιο όργανο όπως ο δικηγορικός ή ο ιατρικός σύλλογος, θα είχαν ξεκινήσει έρευνες για διαγραφές...  :Sorry:

----------


## GTherion2

εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως τα άτομα της ON είναι ανειδίκευτοι μεταπωλητές... τι να πουλάνε αυτοκίνητα τι να πουλάνε συνδέσεις ιντερνετ, το ίδιο και το αυτό.. :No no:

----------


## yiapap

> Χαλαρά το πάμε το στοίχημα.  
> Αλλά πριν από αυτό να πάμε άλλο ένα με τα διπλάσια "κέρδη" (να βγάλουμε και τίποτα πριν το δικό σου στοίχημα ) ότι αν η εταιρία δώσει πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό της, εγώ θα βρω περισσότερους χρήστες από εσάς που κάνατε παράπονα και θα έχω την δυνατότητα να τους κάνω πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα από αυτά που κάνετε εσείς τώρα.





> Περίμενε πρώτα να υπάρξουν ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ενεργοποιημένοι χρήστες στην ΟΝ, γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει κανείς  
> 
> Όσο για το δεύτερο στοίχημα, εννοείς ειδικά στους χρήστες της Ον, ή σε οποιονδήποτε χρήστη? 
> 
> Αν εννοείς πως αυτό που λες θα γίνεται μόνο στους χρήστες της Ον, τότε μέσα...


To 2o στοίχημα δεν παίζει. Αν εσύ μου βρείς περισσότερους "ξεβράκωτους" χρήστες της OTENET εμένα δε μου λέει τίποτε. Και δεν μου λέει, για δύο λόγους:
1. Η ευθύνη είναι αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς τους χρήστες. Αν δεν αλλάξαν τα default user/pass σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν τίποτε να φοβηθούν, καθαρός ουρανός, image backup και τα λοιπά. Πως οι Ελβετοί αφήνουν πόρτες ξεκλείδωτες; Τέτοιο πράγμα. Και αυτό το "τέτοιο" είναι δικαίωμά τους.
2. Ο κάθε user έχει διαφορετικό router... συνήθως επειδή αλλάζει παρόχους. Επομένως δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι έχουν όλοι τα ίδια modem/router. Αντίθετα στην On... αν ερμηνεύσουμε αυστήρά τους όρους....   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## karavagos

Εγώ πάντως είχα προειδοποιήσει αρκετά νωρίτερα για τις εξελίξεις που έρχονται:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=73

Προσωπική μου άποψη παραμένει το να κυνηγήσετε τα 7 πράγματα που έγραψα εδώ και όχι αυτό που θέτετε σαν λύση του προβλήματος της ασφάλειας.

Μακάρι όμως να καταφέρετε να αλλάξετε την πολιτική τους και να επιτύχετε αυτό που εσείς θέλετε: την πλήρη πρόσβαση στο modem της εταιρίας.

----------


## polo_cult

> εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως τα άτομα της ON είναι ανειδίκευτοι μεταπωλητές... τι να πουλάνε αυτοκίνητα τι να πουλάνε συνδέσεις ιντερνετ, το ίδιο και το αυτό..


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το call centre της ON δεν είναι της ίδιας της ON αλλά το έχει αναλάβει off-shore εταιρία ονόματι infoassist. Οπότε μην περιμένεις και πολλά...

----------


## chrand

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά,

μόλις τώρα είδα αυτό το νήμα και θέλω να δώσω πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή και  εμπεριστατωμένη δουλειά που κάνανε όλα τα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## themaxx

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το call centre της ON δεν είναι της ίδιας της ON αλλά το έχει αναλάβει off-shore εταιρία ονόματι infoassist. Οπότε μην περιμένεις και πολλά...


http://www.presspoint.gr/source.asp?id=2963  :Wink:

----------


## polo_cult

Σααααν να έχω δίκιο...  :Wink:

----------


## elkal

Πολλα μπραβο για τις πληροφοριες που δωσατε κ τις προσπαθειες που κανετε! :One thumb up:  
Ακυρωσα κ εγω σημερα την αιτηση μου στην ΟΝ ... κριμα γιατι εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονταν καλη φαση ... ισως στο μελλον αλλαξουν τακτικη ... θα δειξει ...

Παντως μου εκανε εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι οταν μιλησα με το CC δεν με ρωτησαν ουτε γιατι ακυρωνω ουτε εκαναν καμια προσπαθεια να μην το κανω ... απλα μου ειπαν στειλε φαξ!
Μαλλον εχουν καταλαβει οτι οσοι ακυρωνουν ειναι για τον ιδιο λογο κ δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο...

----------


## DVader

Ρε παιδία που φάινετε στο link ότι η αυτή η εταιρία σχετίζεται με την ΟΝ..
Στραβός πρέπει να είμαι ....

 :No no:

----------


## lewton

> Πολλα μπραβο για τις πληροφοριες που δωσατε κ τις προσπαθειες που κανετε! 
> Ακυρωσα κ εγω σημερα την αιτηση μου στην ΟΝ ... κριμα γιατι εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονταν καλη φαση ... ισως στο μελλον αλλαξουν τακτικη ... θα δειξει ...
> 
> Παντως μου εκανε εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι οταν μιλησα με το CC δεν με ρωτησαν ουτε γιατι ακυρωνω ουτε εκαναν καμια προσπαθεια να μην το κανω ... απλα μου ειπαν στειλε φαξ!
> Μαλλον εχουν καταλαβει οτι οσοι ακυρωνουν ειναι για τον ιδιο λογο κ δεν μπαινουν καν στον κοπο...




Off Topic


		Άσχετο: το προφίλ σου έχει κάποιο λάθος. Αν έχεις 1024 δεν έχεις HOL shared αλλά ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## Pearl

Βρε παιδιά αυτή η ιστορία δεν είναι αστεία. Το τελευταίο που έχει διάθεση ο καθένας μας είτε home user είναι είτε εταιρικός να κόβει βόλτες ο πάσα ένας στον υπολογιστή του ή στο δίκτυό του και να κάνει ό,τι θέλει με τα δεδομένα του. Η εταιρία τελικά τι απάντησε; Είδα μόνο ένα μικρό απόσπασμα, μήπως θα ήταν καλό να δημοσιεύατε ολόκληρη την επιστολή; Είναι σοβαρό το θέμα και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει γνωστό και να αναδημοσιευθεί και αλλού.

Δεν το κρύβω ότι το σκεφτόμουν να πάρω το πακέττο που έχουνε για τους home users αλλά όχι ευχαριστώ πολύ, να μου λείπει το βύσσινο. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής όλοι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δίνουν και με τα ίδια πάνω κάτω λεφτά. Ας δώσω και κάτι παραπάνω να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο και ας μην έχω 10mbps σπίτι μου (που και αυτά από ό,τι διάβασα μισερά θα τα είχα).

----------


## yiapap

> Βρε παιδιά αυτή η ιστορία δεν είναι αστεία. Το τελευταίο που έχει διάθεση ο καθένας μας είτε home user είναι είτε εταιρικός να κόβει βόλτες ο πάσα ένας στον υπολογιστή του ή στο δίκτυό του και να κάνει ό,τι θέλει με τα δεδομένα του. Η εταιρία τελικά τι απάντησε; Είδα μόνο ένα μικρό απόσπασμα, μήπως θα ήταν καλό να δημοσιεύατε ολόκληρη την επιστολή; Είναι σοβαρό το θέμα και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει γνωστό και να αναδημοσιευθεί και αλλού.


ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ η επίσημη απάντηση της εταιρείας βρίσκεται στο πρώτο Post (κλικ στο κουμπάκι [Show])

----------


## noman

> Εγώ πάντως είχα προειδοποιήσει αρκετά νωρίτερα για τις εξελίξεις που έρχονται:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=73
> 
> Προσωπική μου άποψη παραμένει το να κυνηγήσετε τα 7 πράγματα που έγραψα εδώ και όχι αυτό που θέτετε σαν λύση του προβλήματος της ασφάλειας.
> 
> Μακάρι όμως να καταφέρετε να αλλάξετε την πολιτική τους και να επιτύχετε αυτό που εσείς θέλετε: την πλήρη πρόσβαση στο modem της εταιρίας.



Βέβαια φίλε karavagos, όταν εξέφραζα και εγώ τότε τις επιφυλάξεις μου (ορισμένες από τις οποίες αναφέρονται στο link που δίνεις), οι περισσότεροι πήραν το θέμα πολύ "ελαφρά", και ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ κάπου ένιωθα και... "κακός" επειδή ήμουν αντίθετος σε μια πρακτική της εταιρείας η οποία έδειχνε ότι "νοιάζεται" για τον πελάτη της... :Whistle:  Δεν είναι όμως το θέμα εάν στο μέλλον όλα τα modems θα δίνουν τη συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα, αλλά αν θα δίνουν τη δυνατότητα στο χρήστη να έχει "ανοιχτή" ή "κλειστή" τη συγκεκριμένη δυνατότητα, όπως και το να έχει τη δυνατότητα ο χρήστης να επιλέγει τον εξοπλισμό του και όχι να "φοράει" υποχρεωτικά αυτόν που του δίνει η εταιρεία, μόνο και μόνο επειδή η ΟΝ και η κάθε ΟΝ βαριέται να φτιάξει ένα σωστό CC για να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί τους πελάτες της που έχουν διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό.
Και δεν είναι θέμα που το CC της το έχει δώσει outsouncing σε τρίτη εταιρεία, αυτό είναι μια πρακτική που το κάνουν όλες οι εταιρείες με μεγάλα CC (από τράπεζες μέχρι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας). Είναι θέμα καθαρά βούλησης (και ανάλογης επένδυσης) της εταιρείας... :Wink:

----------


## zatast

> Σααααν να έχω δίκιο...


γιατι?




> Ρε παιδία που φάινετε στο link ότι η αυτή η εταιρία σχετίζεται με την ΟΝ..
> Στραβός πρέπει να είμαι ...


δεν εισαι στραβος και θα καταλαβεις οταν δεις αυτο : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86846

----------


## Korfio

Παιδιά, πληροφοριακά στις Βρυξέλλες που ήμουν πρόσφατα, η Belgacom (βλέπε ΟΤΕ Βελγίου) έδινε IPTV+DSL με δικό της ρούτερ. Προσοχή όμως: λειτουργούσαν όλα. Αν ήθελες το άλλαζες και εκλεινες τα πάντα, ο αυτοπυροβολισμός ήταν επιλογή σου...

Ο περιορισμός ήταν ότι έπρεπε να τρέχεις ένα ειδικό patchαρισμένο firmware της Belgacom αλλιώς δεν έπαιζε η τηλεόραση. Αυτό έκανε δύσκολες τις αναβαθμίσεις (πχ το UPNP δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά) μια και δεν μπορούσαμε απλά να κατεβάσουμε το πιο πρόσφατο από την εταιρεία του router.

Τουλάχιστον όμως μπορέσαμε να έχουμε το NAT μας και το firewall μας ΚΑΙ να αλλάξουμε (χμμ.. αν θυμάμαι καλά...) την θύρα των σελιδών διαχείρισης. Οπότε ουδέν θέμα διαχειριστικής πρόσβασης χωρίς την γνώση μας.

Στο κουτί της τηλεόρασης *μόνο* είχαν πλήρη πρόσβαση από το κέντρο τους, αλλά και πάλι *αν και μόνο αν* εγώ είχα καλά ρυθμισμένο το router τους. Κι ευτυχώς κιόλας γιατί συνέχεια κόλλαγε το ρημαδιασμένο...

Εκεί ακόμα σφάζονται για το θέμα του firmware με τους πελάτες τους αλλά γενικά το έχει αποδεχτεί ο κόσμος. Για θύρες κλειστές ούτε συζήτηση, όλα σχεδόν κάτω από 1024 είναι εκτός...

----------


## yianniscan

> Έχω μείνει μ' ανοιχτό το στόμα.....
> Αυτό που βλέπω πίσω από όλη αυτή την υπόθεση είναι ότι σε μια εταιρεία τηλ/νιών υπάρχουν ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ πληροφορικής οι οποίοι επέτρεψαν να δωθούν στον κοσμάκη τέτοια μηχανάκια (pirelli) με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά.... 
> Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για κάποια buggάκια, αλλά για "features" που χρειάζονται απόφαση (όπως το κοινό username/pass που δεν αλλάζει) μέσα στην εταιρεία (αποκλείεται να τους "ξέφυγαν" σε κάποιον έλεγχο)... 
> Ντρέπομαι για τον κλάδο μου, γιατί κι εγώ είμαι admin κοντά 2 10ετίες...
> Αν στον κλάδο της πληροφορικής υπήρχε κάποιο όργανο όπως ο δικηγορικός ή ο ιατρικός σύλλογος, θα είχαν ξεκινήσει έρευνες για διαγραφές...


Χωρίς να έχω κάποια πληροφόρηση εκ των έσω, πιστεύω ότι ο εν λόγω εξοπλισμός επιβλήθηκε από τους μεγαλομετόχους, κι ότι η γνώμη των τεχνικών δεν εισακούσθηκε. Για το κατά πόσο οι τεχνικοί ρωτήθηκαν για την πολιτική της εταιρίας θα φανεί μέσα σ' έξι μήνες, όταν θ' αρχίσουν να φεύγουν οι πρώτοι και θ' αρχίσουν ν' ανοίγουν τα στόματα για το εσωτερικό κλίμα των πρώτων ημερών.

Ίδωμεν..




> Κατά τα άλλα η ΟΝ δε δίνει cable tv αλλά iptv. Cable tv δίνει η vivodi (με ένα σύστημα κάτι σαν το pay tv των ξενοδοχείων όπως έμαθα).


Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους, κανείς δεν δίνει και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να δώσει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα cable TV. Η υπηρεσία cable TV προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη καλωδιακής υποδομής ομοαξονικού καλωδίου (75 Ohm) με τα ανάλογα στοιχεία ενός HFC (Hybrid Fiber Cable) δικτύου. Μια ευρυζωνική σύνδεση σε δίκτυο HFC βασίζεται στο encapsulation Ethernet πακέτων σε MPEG-2 frames στο CMTS (Cable Modem Termination System ανάλογο του DSLAM) και την αντίστροφη διεργασία στο cable modem του συνδρομητή.

Τέτοιο δίκτυο δεν έχει και ούτε πρόκειται να εγκαταστήσει η Vivodi ή κάποιος άλλος πάροχος. Τώρα αν αποφάσισαν οι άσχετοι του τμήματος marketing της εταιρίας να διαλέξουν αυτό το όνομα γι' αυτήν την υπηρεσία, μην παρασυρόμαστε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η υπηρεσία αυτή θα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το IPTV.

----------


## BKORON64

YIAPAP υποκλίνομαι. 
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Αντιδράσεις από την εταιρία είχαμε για το *δεύτερο σοβαρότατο* πρόβλημα ασφαλείας;
Φαντάζομαι ότι για να αλλάξουν πολιτική θα πρέπει να πέσουν πρώτα κεφάλια (κακόμοιρε κε Γκίκα) και με τα νέα κεφάλια να μας λανσάρουν νέα πολιτική.

----------


## Tem

> ................Φαντάζομαι ότι για να αλλάξουν πολιτική θα πρέπει να πέσουν πρώτα κεφάλια (κακόμοιρε κε Γκίκα) και με τα νέα κεφάλια να μας λανσάρουν νέα πολιτική.


όπως φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα δεν προβλέπεται νέα πολιτική  :Thumb down:

----------


## vasalos

> Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους, κανείς δεν δίνει και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να δώσει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα cable TV. Η υπηρεσία cable TV προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη καλωδιακής υποδομής ομοαξονικού καλωδίου (75 Ohm) με τα ανάλογα στοιχεία ενός HFC (Hybrid Fiber Cable) δικτύου. Μια ευρυζωνική σύνδεση σε δίκτυο HFC βασίζεται στο encapsulation Ethernet πακέτων σε MPEG-2 frames στο CMTS (Cable Modem Termination System ανάλογο του DSLAM) και την αντίστροφη διεργασία στο cable modem του συνδρομητή.
> 
> Τέτοιο δίκτυο δεν έχει και ούτε πρόκειται να εγκαταστήσει η Vivodi ή κάποιος άλλος πάροχος. Τώρα αν αποφάσισαν οι άσχετοι του τμήματος marketing της εταιρίας να διαλέξουν αυτό το όνομα γι' αυτήν την υπηρεσία, μην παρασυρόμαστε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η υπηρεσία αυτή θα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το IPTV.


+1 Απο μένα.Και να σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου απο το εξωτερικό και τις "υποαναπτυκτες" χώρες σε σχέση με την "ευρωπαϊκή" πρωτεύουσα.
Βουλγαρία: Ύπαρξη καλωδιακής υποδομής ομοαξονικού καλωδίου (75 Ohm) τουλάχιστον απο το 1998 που ήμουνα εγώ εκεί.Τριπλ πλέι υπηρεσίες απο το 2004.Όλες οι πόλεις μέχρι και το χωριό της "Κυρά Λίτσας" που βρίσκεται κάπου χαμένο στο χάρτη της Βουλγαρίας έχει το πολυπόθητο ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.Τα σχόλια δικά σας !!!! :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Jazzer

*Στο θέμα μας : 
Τι θα γίνει τελικά με τις αρμόδιες Αρχές στις οποίες κοινοποιήθηκε η καταγγελία μας ? Θα διερευνήσουν /αντιδράσουν ή κωφεύσουν / αδιαφορήσουν ?  *

----------


## aragorn

@ Jazzer
Περίμενε πρώτα να χωνέψουν το αρνί και το κοκορέτσι...
Εδώ ούτε η ΟΝ δεν απάντησε ακόμα (για το δεύτερο πρόβλημα ασφάλειας)...

----------


## vagskarm

Σιγά μην απαντήσει, η εταιρεία φαίνεται αποφασισμένη να ακολουθήσει αυτήν την τακτική, θα τροποποιεί απλά το συμβόλαιο...

Μόλις δει ότι εδώ δεν περνάνε αυτά, ίσως κάτι να γίνει. Προς το παρόν θα μπορούσε να υποχρεωθεί να μην χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη "απεριόριστο" όσον αφορά το internet? Μήπως είναι πιο εφικτό αυτό?

----------


## jded

Οι διαφημίσεις τους έχουν αλλάξει πλέον. Σήμερα σε ραδιοφωνικό σποτάκι έλεγαν για απεριόριστο *χρονικά* Internet. Εκτός όμως της αλλαγής υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν κάνει αίτηση εδώ και καιρό και ίσως έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, αλλά τους παραπλανούσαν στα τηλέφωνα στις ερωτήσεις που έκαναν. Επικοινωνιακό λάθος όπως είχε αναφέρει ο κύριος Γκίκας...

----------


## cnp5

Λοιπόν... η On ακόμα κάνει Πάσχα... ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση... 
Εγώ, ακόμα, περιμένω να ενεργηθώ... ουπς ενεργοποιηθώ lol και μόλις γίνει αυτό, μέρα παρά μέρα θα πέρνω τηλέφωνο για το router τους που χάλασε... μη σας πώ ότι το link http://www.commissionersoftware.com/pirelli/   θα το βάλω σαν home page  :Wink:  και θα παίζω με το παλιό μου router...

----------


## akrato

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!!!

5 μέρες χωρίς Internet ήταν πολλές...

Υπάρχει καμία επίσημη αντίδραση από την ΟΝ για το θέμα αυτό;;; 

Διάβασα όλο το θέμα αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να προσθέσω κάτι τώρα... 

Υ.Γ. Πριν από λίγο μου ζήτησαν από την ΟΝ να κάνω υπομονή μερικές ημέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί το Κέντρο της  Κ. Κηφισιάς... θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα...

----------


## aragorn

Κάνα νέο;;;
Ακόμη σε σιγή ασυρμάτου είναι η ΟΝ;;;

----------


## aMUSiC

Akrato? Το κέντρο της Κ.Κηφισιάς;;.. WTF? Και εγώ Κάτω κηφισιά είμαι, και το κέντρο μια χαρά ενεργοποιημένο είναι. Το ότι βέβαια ο router παίρνει non-routable IP αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.. αλλά το κέντρο δουλεύει!

Εκτός αν εννοείς Νέας Κηφισιάς..

----------


## akrato

Νέας Κηφισιάς είμαι...

Αυτό που είναι στην Τατοίου κοντά στην Χαρ. Τρικούπη...

----------


## tony montana

> .Ακόμη και αν αλλάξει το ζευγάρι username και password του χρήστη, παραμένει κοινό το administration username και password που χρησιμοποιεί η On Telecoms. Αυτό το ζευγάρι μπορεί να εξαχθεί με διάφορους τρόπους από τον router και όχι μόνο.


Ωραία! εφόσον μπορεί να εξαχθεί το administration username και password φαντάζομαι κάποιοι το ξέρουν ήδη, γιατί δεν το λέτε και σ' εμάς να τελειώνει το θέμα του router μια και καλή.

----------


## A_gamer

> Ωραία! εφόσον μπορεί να εξαχθεί το administration username και password φαντάζομαι κάποιοι το ξέρουν ήδη, γιατί δεν το λέτε και σ' εμάς να τελειώνει το θέμα του router μια και καλή.


Γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αποκτήσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ κάποιου άλλου, καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα;Ούτε με ΠΜ δε θα συμφωνήσει κανείς να τα δώσει και καλά θα κάνει.

----------


## geo7

> Γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αποκτήσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ κάποιου άλλου, καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα;Ούτε με ΠΜ δε θα συμφωνήσει κανείς να τα δώσει και καλά θα κάνει.


Απ' την αλλη μερια βεβαια...
Αν διαρρευσει το αντμιν username/pass (oχι στο adsl.gr, καπου αλλου...τυχαια) και απλα αναδημοσιευτει εδω η ΟΝ πιθανοτατα(?) θα αναγκαστει να το αλλαξει...
Και αντε ξανα μανα 2ος γυρος...και...οποιος βαρεθει πρωτος?  :Razz:

----------


## tony montana

> Γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αποκτήσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ κάποιου άλλου, καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα;Ούτε με ΠΜ δε θα συμφωνήσει κανείς να τα δώσει και καλά θα κάνει.


Αν μάθω τα admin username/password λες να μην τα αλλάξω? φαντάζομαι το ίδιο θα κάνουν και όποιοι άλλοι το μάθουν οπότε δεν ισχύειι αυτό που λες, άλλωστε αν θες και τώρα μπορείς να μπείς με on/on

----------


## geo7

> *Αν μάθω τα admin username/password λες να μην τα αλλάξω?* φαντάζομαι το ίδιο θα κάνουν και όποιοι άλλοι το μάθουν οπότε δεν ισχύειι αυτό που λες, άλλωστε αν θες και τώρα μπορείς να μπείς με on/on


Επ!!! σωστος!!  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Αν μάθω τα admin username/password λες να μην τα αλλάξω? φαντάζομαι το ίδιο θα κάνουν και όποιοι άλλοι το μάθουν οπότε δεν ισχύειι αυτό που λες, άλλωστε αν θες και τώρα μπορείς να μπείς με on/on


Αμ δε που αλλαζει...Αυτο συζητατε τοσες μερες και για αυτο ακριβως περιμενετε απαντηση απο την εταιρεια σας...Στο οτι δεν αλλαζει ο κωδικος. :Wink:

----------


## tony montana

> Αμ δε που αλλαζει...Αυτο συζητατε τοσες μερες και για αυτο ακριβως περιμενετε απαντηση απο την εταιρεια σας...Στο οτι δεν αλλαζει ο κωδικος.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον τι λέμε. Αν μπεις σαν administrator αλλάζουν τα πάντα ακόμη και τα username/password του administrator

----------


## karavagos

Με την διαφορά ότι η ON έχει πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στην παραμετροποίηση, αφού μπορεί να ελέγχει τα δικά της modems από κάποιον κεντρικό server.

----------


## sdikr

> Με την διαφορά ότι η ON έχει πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στην παραμετροποίηση, αφού μπορεί να ελέγχει τα δικά της modems από κάποιον κεντρικό server.


 :Respekt:

----------


## wolfy

Ρε σεις με το Pirelli έχει λιγότερα discοnections ή είναι η ιδέα μου!!! 

Από χθές μέχρι σήμερα έχει ξεσκιστεί το speetouch....

----------


## A_gamer

> Ρε σεις με το Pirelli έχει λιγότερα discοnections ή είναι η ιδέα μου!!! 
> 
> Από χθές μέχρι σήμερα έχει ξεσκιστεί το speetouch....


Το λάστιχο απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν είναι κακό ρούτερ, άλλο αν με τα κλειδώματα &^&*@$% τη φήμη του.

----------


## chrisyah

> Με την διαφορά ότι η ON έχει πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στην παραμετροποίηση, αφού μπορεί να ελέγχει τα δικά της modems από κάποιον κεντρικό server.



Αν αλλάξεις τα admin user/pass πως η ΟΝ θα έχει πρόσβαση ???

----------


## lewton

> Αν αλλάξεις τα admin user/pass πως η ΟΝ θα έχει πρόσβαση ???


Magic!  :Razz:

----------


## aMUSiC

> Με την διαφορά ότι η ON έχει πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στην παραμετροποίηση, αφού μπορεί να ελέγχει τα δικά της modems από κάποιον κεντρικό server.


Αν έχεις admin user/pass μπαίνεις και αλλάζεις τα πάντα. Καταρχήν το ίδιο το Admin user/pass, κλείνεις tr69, web access απ'έξω, καταργείς τον on/on χρήστη, κλείνεις tftp, κλείνεις telnet, γενικότερα ταμπουρώνεσαι =)

Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να δηλώσεις target SNR margins ώστε να συγχρονίζεις κοντά στην max attainable ταχύτητα που σου μέτρησε ο τεχνικός και να έχεις σταθερότερο connection. Τόσο για αυτό όσο και βέβαια για όλους τους λόγους του 1ου post (όπως επίσης και το ότι ακόμα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός δεν έχει μπει στο pirelli μου να περάσει το cfg και επιτέλους να δω Internet), δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πάρω άλλο router.

----------


## Pearl

Τα προβλήματα όμως είναι σοβαρότερα. Τα σοβαρά κενά ασφαλείας δυστυχώς δεν αφορούν μόνο τους έμπειρους (λέγε με power user) χρήστες, αλλά αφορούν ιδίως τους άπειρους (λέγε με lemming user) χρήστες! 

Διάβασα το μήνυμα σου όλο Amusic και όντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκηο. Όμως η ταπεινή μου απορία είναι η εξής: Δεν πρέπει μια υπηρεσία να απευθύνεται σε ΟΛΟΥΣ και όχι μόνο σε όσους ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ η είναι ΓΑΤΟΙ ή ειναι ΠΑΛΙΟΙ κλπ; Δηλαδή εγώ η κακομοίρα που δεν έίμαι τίποτα από τα παραπάνω και ούτε ποτέ θα γίνω δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να μου παρέχουν ασφαλές ίντερνετ ώστε να το χρησιμοποιώ απλά και εύκολα ώστε να με διευκολύνει στην εργασία μου, στην εταιρία μου αλλά και στο σπίτι χωρίς να διατρέχω όλους αυτούς τους κινδύνους που περιέγραψες; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε για ποιές υψηλά ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες μιλάμε; Να κάθομαι εγώ στο γραφείο μου και ο καθένας να μπαινοβγαίνει, να κάνει ό,τι κυριολεκτικά του αρέσει και μια μέρα να με μαντρώσουν για χίλια δυο αδικήματα. Τι γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Τελικά υπάρχει ΡΕΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΑ εταιρία στην Ελλάδα που να παρέχει μια ασφαλή υπηρεσία ή όχι; Αυτή είναι πολύ απλή ερώτηση που ελπίζω να έχει κάποιος τη διάθεση να μου την απαντήσει και να με διαφωτίσει.

----------


## karavagos

> Αν έχεις admin user/pass μπαίνεις και αλλάζεις τα πάντα. Καταρχήν το ίδιο το Admin user/pass, *κλείνεις tr69*, web access απ'έξω, καταργείς τον on/on χρήστη, κλείνεις tftp, κλείνεις telnet, γενικότερα ταμπουρώνεσαι =)


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι το τρέχον firmware θα στο επιτρέψει?

_TR-064 (LAN-Side DSL CPE Configuration)

4.6 Other Means of Access Restriction
A CPE may provide additional means by which LAN-side CPE configuration may be restricted. For example, the CPE may allow a user, service provider, or other entity to indicate specific state variables that cannot be modified via the LAN-side CPE configuration interface. For example, the CPE WAN Management Protocol allows such control of LAN-side access via the WAN management interface.
If an attempt is made to modify a state variable (generally via Set, Add, or Delete actions) for which LAN-side access is not granted, the CPE MUST respond with the “WriteAccessDisabled” (898) error code.
_

_TR-069 (CPE WAN Management Protocol)

Other control entities besides an ACS may be able to control some parameters of a CPE’s
configuration (e.g., via LAN-side auto-configuration). As a result, the protocol must allow an ACS to account for external changes to a CPE’s configuration. The ACS should also be able to control which configuration parameters can be controlled via means other than by the ACS.
...
Because other protocols (as well as subscriber action) may independently modify the device configuration, the ACS cannot assume that it is the only entity modifying device configuration. Additionally, it is possible that a LAN-side mechanism could alter device configuration in such a way that it contravenes the intended ACS-supplied configuration. Care should be taken in the implementation of both WAN and LAN-side auto-configuration mechanisms, as well as subscriber-facing interfaces, to limit the instances of such an occurrence.
...
The CPE MUST take any necessary steps to ensure transactional integrity of the session. For example, it might be necessary, in exceptional cases, for the CPE to terminate a LAN-side management session in order to meet CWMP session establishment requirements.
...
AccessList
Array of zero or more entities for which write access to the specified Parameter(s) is granted. If there are
no entries, write access is only allowed from an ACS. At present, only one type of entity is defined that can
be included in this list:
“Subscriber” Indicates write access by an interface controlled on the subscriber LAN. Includes any and all such LAN-side mechanisms, which MAY include but are not limited to TR-064 (LAN-side DSL CPE Configuration Protocol), UPnP, the device’s user interface, clientside telnet, and client-side SNMP.
Currently, access restrictions for other WAN-side configuration protocols is not specified.
The ACS MAY further specify management entities in the ACL using a vendor-specific prefix. If such
entities are specified by vendors, they MUST be preceded by X_<VENDOR>_and follow the syntax for
vendor extensions for parameter names defined in [13].
The CPE MUST correctly interpret the value “Subscriber” as described above, but MUST ignore
any other individual values in this array that it does not understand.
By default, prior to any changes to the access list by an ACS, access SHOULD be granted to all entities
specified above.
The TR-069 ACS always has write access to all writeable parameters regardless of being on the
access list. Other entities have write access only if they appear on the access list. An entity that is
restricted from write access to a certain parameter MUST NOT be allowed to change parameter values
and MUST NOT be allowed to delete objects within which the parameter is contained. The TR-069
access control mechanism does not prevent any entity from creating new object instances.
The CPE MUST accept changes to the AccessList for any Parameter even if that Parameter is read-only
and its value cannot be modified by any management entity. For such read-only Parameters, the CPE
MUST store the modified AccessList value and return it when requested via GetParameterAttributes, but
MAY otherwise ignore this value_

Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι η επικοινωνία του ACS server της ON με το εκάστοτε CPE ενδέχεται να χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικό username/password για το καθένα CPE (άσχετο με το admin που ψάχνετε), όπως ακριβώς προστάζει το TR-069.

----------


## zatast

το προβλημα  ασφαλειας που παραθετει ο yiapap στην πρωτη σελιδα ευτυχως το εφτιαξαν.Επιπλεον μπορεις να αλλαξεις το SSID,να ρυθμισεις το security και επιτελους εχουν κλειστο το wirelless αλλα *το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι σε μια σελιδα προειδοποιησης που δινουν  λενε να αλλαξουμε  το password προσβασης στις ρυθμισεις του router!!!!!!!ΠΩΣ ??????????*

----------


## A_gamer

> το προβλημα  ασφαλειας που παραθετει ο yiapap στην πρωτη σελιδα ευτυχως το εφτιαξαν.Επιπλεον μπορεις να αλλαξεις το SSID,να ρυθμισεις το security και επιτελους εχουν κλειστο το wirelless αλλα *το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι σε μια σελιδα προειδοποιησης που δινουν  λενε να αλλαξουμε  το password προσβασης στις ρυθμισεις του router!!!!!!!ΠΩΣ ??????????*


What???Unbelievable!Let 's see if they allow UPnP or Port Forwarding sometime.

----------


## zatast

how they allow us to do it?what do you mean?

----------


## tony montana

Παιδιά εγώ επιμένω και λεω οτι όποιος έχει τα admin user/pass καλό θα ήταν να τα δώσει με πμ. σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται, να ανοίξουμε καμιά πόρτα ρε αδερφέ.
Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε όλοι την δυνατότητα να δίνουμε επιπλέον λεφτά για να αγοράζουμε καινούργια router για το utorrent και μόνο.

----------


## zatast

> Γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αποκτήσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ κάποιου άλλου, καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα;Ούτε με ΠΜ δε θα συμφωνήσει κανείς να τα δώσει και καλά θα κάνει.


πως θα μπει ??αφου εχουν κοψει πλεον το remote management απο τη 80 που ηταν η αρχικη τρυπαρα!!!!




> Με την διαφορά ότι η ON έχει πάντα την τελευταία λέξη στην παραμετροποίηση, αφού μπορεί να ελέγχει τα δικά της modems από κάποιον κεντρικό server.


το θεμα ειναι *
1)αν βρει καποιος τους admin κωδικους και τους αλλαξει θα μπορει η On να ριξει configuration file και να αλλαξει τα οτι settings θελει στο πιρελλι;.Πιστευω πως οχι.
2)αν η On αλλαξει τις ρυθμισεις που παιζει η TV και πρεπει να της παρει το pirelli με configuration file,αφου δε θα μπορει να της παρει,βγαινει off η TV;.Και τελος 
3)Yπαρχει αλλο επιπλεον username pass με δικαιωματα admin που το ξερει η Ον και μπορει να μπει στο πιρελλι;*

----------


## tony montana

> 1)αν βρει καποιος τους admin κωδικους και τους αλλαξει θα μπορει η On να ριξει configuration file και να αλλαξει τα οτι settings θελει στο πιρελλι;.Πιστευω πως οχι.
> 2)αν η On αλλαξει τις ρυθμισεις που παιζει η TV και πρεπει να της παρει το pirelli με configuration file,αφου δε θα μπορει να της παρει,βγαινει off η TV;.Και τελος 
> 3)Yπαρχει αλλο επιπλεον username pass με δικαιωματα admin που το ξερει η Ον και μπορει να μπει στο πιρελλι;


1-2.Σωστό, αφού ακόμα δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και κάνουν συνέχεια αλλαγές στις ρυθμίσεις
3.Αυτοί που έχουν βρει τα admin user/pass θα τα έχουν βρει κι αυτά, αν υπάρχουν

----------


## aMUSiC

> το προβλημα  ασφαλειας που παραθετει ο yiapap στην πρωτη σελιδα ευτυχως το εφτιαξαν.Επιπλεον μπορεις να αλλαξεις το SSID,να ρυθμισεις το security και επιτελους εχουν κλειστο το wirelless αλλα *το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι σε μια σελιδα προειδοποιησης που δινουν  λενε να αλλαξουμε  το password προσβασης στις ρυθμισεις του router!!!!!!!ΠΩΣ ??????????*


Ποιο πρόβλημα ασφαλείας ακριβώς έφτιαξαν; Και κατά κύριο λόγο.. με ποιο τρόπο; Οσον αφορά το wireless, και πριν μπορούσες να αλλάξεις το SSID και να βάλεις encryption. Αν τώρα έχουν βάλει καινούριο firmware που έχει by default το wireless off, είναι ένα βήμα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τώρα τι ακριβώς παίζει με το router καθώς ακόμα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ #%^@#$% ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ δεν έχει μπει να περάσει το cfg στο pirelli για να δω internet!!! Σε 13 μέρες κλείνουν 3 μήνες από την αίτησή μου στην ΟΝ και δεν έχω δεί ούτε bit από Internet μέσω On...

Pearl: έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες. Δυστυχώς τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στα θέματα που θίγεις υπάρχουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο λόγω της πολιτικής που ακολουθεί η On και όχι με ελαττώματα η κατασκευαστικά λάθη του Router. Τέτοια προβλήματα δεν υπάρχουν σε άλλους παρόχους. Εντάξει, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να παρουσιαστούν κενά ασφαλείας, αλλά για λόγους bugs, ή ελλιπούς τεχνικής κατάρτισης που όμως αντιμετωπίζονται σωστά και δεν οφείλονται στην πολιτική του εκάστοτε παρόχου.

Επειδή πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις ότι δεν είναι όλοι ΓΑΤΟΙ ή ΠΑΛΙΟΙ.. και για την ακρίβεια οι ΓΑΤΟΙ και οι ΠΑΛΙΟΙ είναι η συντριπτική μειοψηφία, το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε από την πλευρά μας είναι να διαδώσουμε όσο περισσότερο γίνεται το ADSLGR.COM στους χρήστες broadband υπηρεσιών ώστε να μπορέσουμε να ενημερώσουμε όσο περισσότερους γίνεται. Καθολικές λύσεις δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολες να υπάρξουν. Για την ακρίβεια η μόνη καθολική λύση είναι η αλλαγή πολιτικής της On, την οποία το adslgr.com προσπαθεί να επιτύχει με τη συσπείρωση των χρηστών στο να διεκδικήσουν αυτά για τα οποία συμφώνησαν και πληρώνουν και δεν τους παρέχονται.

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς στον χώρο της πληροφορικής η Ημιμάθεια ΔΕΝ είναι χειρότερη της Αμάθειας, καθώς η πρώτη σε αφήνει εκτεθειμένο σε κινδύνους ενώ η δεύτερη όλο και από κάτι μπορεί να σε γλυτώσει. Στην εποχή μας, η πληροφορία είναι το πιο πολύτιμο αγαθό.

Τέλος, κάτι μου λέει ότι το παρόν κενό ασφαλείας δεν θα είναι το τελευταίο που θα δούμε... και είμαι όντως πολύ περίεργος να δω αν τελικά το "φτιάξανε"... όταν επιτέλους θα έχω Internet....

----------


## zatast

> Ποιο πρόβλημα ασφαλείας ακριβώς έφτιαξαν; Και κατά κύριο λόγο.. με ποιο τρόπο; Οσον αφορά το wireless, και πριν μπορούσες να αλλάξεις το SSID και να βάλεις encryption. Αν τώρα έχουν βάλει καινούριο firmware που έχει by default το wireless off, είναι ένα βήμα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.
> 
> ... και είμαι όντως πολύ περίεργος να δω αν τελικά το "φτιάξανε"... όταν επιτέλους θα έχω Internet....


φιλε amusic αναφερομαι σε αυτο το προβλημα http://www.commissionersoftware.com/pirelli.Για το SSID και το encryption το γραφω γιατι καποιοι ελεγαν οτι δεν μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις.Αυτο που οντως δεν μπορεις να κανεις ειναι MAC filtering ουτε στο ασυρματο ουτε στο ενσυρματο.
Τωρα αν το wirelless off το εκαναν με firmware ή με ενα click δεν εχει σημασια.αυτο που εχει ειναι οτι το παραδιδουν με το wirelless disable και χωρις το προβλημα που αναφερεται στο http://www.commissionersoftware.com/pirelli.Το οποιο το καταλαβαινεις χωρις να χρειιαζεται να εχεις Internet.Για ακομα μια φορα μπραβο σε ολους οσους τα εβγαλαν στη φορα και προσπαθησαν ωστε να διορθωθουν!!

edit: Να προσθεσω επισης και το καλοοο: Την αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ στις 4/4 για εφαρμογη του νεου RUO την παρουσιαζουν στον κοσμακη σαν νικη δικη τους στο ευρωπαϊκο δικαστηριο!!!Δεν ντρεπονται λεω εγω???Τι ψεμματα ειναι αυτα;Αφου ετσι κι αλλιως εφαρμοζουν τον inactive βροχο εδω και καιρο πρεπει να παριστανουν και τον ποιητη Φανφαρα;Κικιρικουουουουου!!!!

----------


## zatast

no news bad news : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358

----------


## EvilHawk

> no news bad news : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=358


No confirmed news, no news at all ...

----------


## BKORON64

Έχω την υποψία ότι όσοι έχουν υπογράψει την καταγγελία δεν πρόκειται να τους ενεργοποιήσουν ποτέ. Παράδειγμα εγώ με αίτηση φορητότητας από 26/2.
28/3 παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό,ενημέρωση ότι 30/3 θα γίνει η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ, τελικά η φορητότητα ολοκληρώθηκε από ΟΤΕ 5/4, αποτέλεσμα από 3/4 χωρίς τηλέφωνο (νεκρό) έως 11/4, από 11/4 μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις δε μπορω όμως να δεχτώ καμμία κλήση μέχρι και σήμερα(και ποιός ξέρει μέχρι πότε). Τους καλώ τουλάχιστον 2 φορές την ημέρα και δεν έχουν να μου δώσουν καμμία απαντηση εκτός απ΄το «βλέπω ότι έχετε πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, τι να σας πώ κάντε ακύρωση».Τι λέτε λοιπόν: μένω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο από μέσα; φεύγω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο απέξω ή φεύγω και δεν ασχολούμε ποτέ ξανά μαζί τους;

----------


## wolfy

Nομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει κανένας πλήρως ενεργός. Δλδ μέχρι τώρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να δεχθει τηλ προς ΟΝ. Είναι έτσι?

----------


## zatast

Ας περιμενουμε λιγες μερες και θα δειξει ο καιρος αν η viβοδι το λεει φανερα και η On το κρυβει οπως τοσα αλλα.Επισημο δεν ειναι και δε θα γινει ποτε οπως και το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85692 δεν επιβεβαιωθηκε ποτε.ισα ισα διαψευστηκε εκ του αποτελεσματος αλλα πολλοι ασχοληθηκαμε με εκεινο το καινουριο νημα.
και για να μην γινει οποια παρεξηγηση με ρο φιλο DreamGR,καλα εκανε και το εβγαλε αφου κατι τετοιο εμαθε κι ας διαψευστηκε τελικα.
Η Ιστορια θα μας κρινει εξαλλου ολους.αυτα τα ολιγα για τωρα.

Υ.Γ. Με το κενο ασφαλειας τελικα τι γινεται?Καμμια απαντηση λαβαμε?ευτυχος η οff το διορθωσε.

----------


## alexisazen

> Nομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει κανένας πλήρως ενεργός. Δλδ μέχρι τώρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να δεχθει τηλ προς ΟΝ. Είναι έτσι?


Έχω νούμερο 211710..... και δέχομαι τηλεφωνήματα από 16/3 περίπου. Πρόβλημα είχα στις εξερχόμενες που λύθηκε στις 3/4. Δυστυχώς όμως πρέπει να περιμένω λίγο με ανοιχτό το τηλ και μετά να καλώ (νομίζω έχει αναφερθεί κι αλλού ως ασυμβατότητα τονικού/παλμικού κάτι τέτοιο...). Με αποτέλεσμα οι μνήμες της τηλ. συσκευής να μη λειτουργούν. Επίσης έχω πάρει 4-5 φορές το 108 Άμεση Δράση Λιμενικού προσπαθώντας να πάρω Θεσ/νίκη 23108.......!!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## wolfy

Το Λιμενικό σωμα μου είχε βγει και μένα την πρώτη φορα που πήρα τηλ απο ΟΝ εδώ Αθήνα... παράξενο.....

----------


## zatast

> δεν έχουν να μου δώσουν καμμία απαντηση εκτός απ΄το «βλέπω ότι έχετε πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, τι να σας πώ κάντε ακύρωση».Τι λέτε λοιπόν: μένω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο από μέσα; φεύγω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο απέξω ή φεύγω και δεν ασχολούμε ποτέ ξανά μαζί τους;


μετα και απο αυτη την απαντηση που σου εδωσαν και ανεξαρτητος οποιων πληροφοριων καντηνε με βαρια πηδηματακια τωρα που ειναι νωρις...Οσον αφορα τον πολεμο επαφιεται στη δικη σου ορεξη.

edit : ναυτες - διωκτες 3-2 (εως τωρα σκορ) δειτε το σχετικο post και εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1347 συν το ενα επιπλεον για λιμενικο που μου ειπε μια φιλη.Καλα την παλευουν???Τι κανουν ????τι κολημα ειναι αυτο και καταληγουν ολα τα τηλεφωνα εκει??

----------


## spsomas

Καμία νέα ενημέρωση? Psyx, Dream_gr,Yiapap?

----------


## savvaskal

παιδια εγω ειμαι στην καταγγελια και ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος.ηδη βλεπω και τον λογαριασμο μου που για το πρωτο 15μερο ειναι 28 €. :Whistle: 













> Έχω την υποψία ότι όσοι έχουν υπογράψει την καταγγελία δεν πρόκειται να τους ενεργοποιήσουν ποτέ. Παράδειγμα εγώ με αίτηση φορητότητας από 26/2.
> 28/3 παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό,ενημέρωση ότι 30/3 θα γίνει η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ, τελικά η φορητότητα ολοκληρώθηκε από ΟΤΕ 5/4, αποτέλεσμα από 3/4 χωρίς τηλέφωνο (νεκρό) έως 11/4, από 11/4 μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις δε μπορω όμως να δεχτώ καμμία κλήση μέχρι και σήμερα(και ποιός ξέρει μέχρι πότε). Τους καλώ τουλάχιστον 2 φορές την ημέρα και δεν έχουν να μου δώσουν καμμία απαντηση εκτός απ΄το «βλέπω ότι έχετε πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, τι να σας πώ κάντε ακύρωση».Τι λέτε λοιπόν: μένω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο από μέσα; φεύγω και συνεχίζουμε το πόλεμο απέξω ή φεύγω και δεν ασχολούμε ποτέ ξανά μαζί τους;

----------


## raspoutiv

μου φαίνεται πως η μόνη λύση στα προβλήματα αυτά είναι η απαίτησή μας ως χρήστες για λύση συμβολαίου από δικιά τους μονομερή ευθύνη. το κλειστό router και το ανύπαρκτο portfrowrading μόνο ελεύθερο internet δε συνιστούν. αυτά έπρεπε να αναφέρονται έστω στα μικρά γράμματα του συμβολαίου προκαταβολικά και φυσικά μιλάμε για ελλειπή παροχή υπηρεσιών και πραπλάνηση.
 τώρα νομικός δεν είμαι αλλά νομίζω πως τελικά το δίκιο τους θα το βρουν οι χρήστες στα δικαστήρια. μόνο που η ON θα τους ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα. αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα πληρώσουνε και μια αποζημίωση και θα κλείσουν κι από πάνω με τόση δυσφήμιση αν συνεχίσουνε αυτή την τακτική. με τέτοιο ανταγωνισμό απορώ πως συμπεριφέρονται έτσι στους πελάτες όχι μόνο αυτοί αλλά οι περισσότερεσ (μην πω όλες) οι εταιρίες. ανταγωνισμώς στα χαρτιά μου φαίνεται

----------


## nickvog

> Τους καλώ τουλάχιστον 2 φορές την ημέρα και δεν έχουν να μου δώσουν καμμία απαντηση εκτός απ΄το *«βλέπω ότι έχετε πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, τι να σας πώ κάντε ακύρωση»*.


Εντελώς Α-ΠΑ-ΡΑ-ΔΕ-ΚΤΗ απάντηση εκ μέρους της εταιρίας !!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

Το γεγονός ότι δεν προσπαθούν αλλά απλά θέλουν να "ξεφορτωθούν" όσους χρήστες τους πιέζουν για .... το αυτονόητο : ΤΗΝ ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΕΙ (  :RTFM:  :RTFM:  ) αποτελεί κόλαφο για την υποτιθέμενη ποιότητα και βαρύτητα των υπηρεσιών που ισχυρίζονται ότι προσφέρουν !!!!! 

Φίλε μου... ΣΗΚΩ ΦΥΓΕ ΑΜΕΣΑ !!!! Και ζήτα τους οπωσδήποτε και τα ρέστα, είτε με καταγγελία στην ΕΕΕΤ είτε κάνοντάς τους ρόμπα με επιστολές σου σε όλα τα περιοδικά πληροφορικής !!!!!

ΒΡΕ ΟΥΣΤ... ήρθαν οι κουτόφραγκοι από τα εξωτερικά να πάρουν λίγη από την πίτα του Ελλαδιστάν, προσφέροντάς μας χάντρες και καθρεφτάκια, γιατί, ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ, μας θεωρούν ηλίθιους....  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## TDM_900

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ λένε στο χωριό μου και γιαυτό θα απαντήσω κι εγω με την σειρά μου σε όλα αυτά που αφορούν την εταιρεία ΝΟ TELECOMS (και ΟΧΙ on).

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον χρήστη soublaki-3 απο το www.myphone.gr
που μου σύστησε αυτόν εδώ το τόπο.
Κατόπιν να σας επισυνάψω την επιστολή που έστειλα εκεί (αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα θα έλεγα) σήμερα, και αφού τα ΝΕΥΡΑ μου έχουν γίνει ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ.
Η επιστολή έχει ώς εξής:

Φίλοι μου γειά σας,
Έκανα εγγραφή σε αυτή τη σελίδα για να παραθέσω τα παράπονά μου για την εταιρεία ON TELECOMS και να σας αναφέρω το τεράστιο πρόβλημα που μου έχει δημιουργήσει και ίσως να προλάβω κάποιους οι οποίοι είναι μέλη εδω μέσα απο το να κάνουν αίτηση ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΙΑΣ στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.

Ο γολγοθάς μου με την εταιρεία αυτή ξεκίνησε απο την Τρίτη 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2007.
Έκανα αίτηση για παροχή υπηρεσιών, έστειλα όλα τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα και πήρα την απάντηση ότι σε 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες θα έχει γίνει :
α) Η παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού
β) Η σύνδεση στην εταιρεία
γ) Η παροχή υπηρεσιών

Αποτότε και μέχρι σήμερα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εκτός του ότι στις 29 εργάσιμες ημέρες παράλαβα τον εξοπλισμό 
(τον οποίο και πλήρωσα 65 €).
Την ίδια ημέρα σύνδεσα τον εξοπλισμό και το μόνο που υπήρχε σαν παροχή ήταν τα 4 επίγεια ψηφιακά κανάλια (3 της ΕΡΤ και 1 το ΡΙΚ).
Απο την επόμενη κιόλλας ημέρα μου κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι και μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή που σας γράφω είναι ΝΕΚΡΟ.
Έχω καλέσει την εταιρεία το λιγότερο 20 φορές.
Έχω απειλήσει ότι θα κάνω ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ της παροχής.
Τους ενημέρωσα ότι θα κάνω καταγγελεία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Τελικά έκανα την καταγγελεία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ! ! !
Η καταστροφή που μου έχουν προκαλέσει είναι απίστευτη και η ταλαιπωρία ακόμα μεγαλύτερη.
Αυτό που θέλω (και γιαυτό το λόγο διάλεξα αυτό το Forum να γράψω τα παράπονά μου) είναι να με ενημερώσει -αν υπάρχει- κάποιος που να γνωρίζει καλά τί δρόμο πρέπει να ακολουθήσω και αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΕΣ ίσως και να κάνουμε μια ομαδική κίνηση για ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ του προβλήματος αυτού.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία και περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας.

Φιλικά

Σιδέρης Γιάννης

Περιμένω ΝΕΑ κι απο εσάς.

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## harris

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο adslgr.com  :Welcome: 




> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ !!!!!!!!!!!


Δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς να σε βοηθήσει με τα όσα γράφεις... Το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό για ποιον λόγο; Τι σου λένε από την ΟΝ;

Η μεταφορά του βρόχου έχει ολοκληρωθεί; Ίντερνετ έχεις; Φαντάζομαι πως «ναι» γιατί έχεις τηλεόραση  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Η καταστροφή που μου έχουν προκαλέσει είναι απίστευτη και η ταλαιπωρία ακόμα μεγαλύτερη.
> Αυτό που θέλω (και γιαυτό το λόγο διάλεξα αυτό το Forum να γράψω τα παράπονά μου) είναι να με ενημερώσει -αν υπάρχει- κάποιος που να γνωρίζει καλά τί δρόμο πρέπει να ακολουθήσω και αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΕΣ ίσως και να κάνουμε μια ομαδική κίνηση για ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΛΥΣΗ του προβλήματος αυτού.


1. Να βρεις ένα δικηγόρο και να κάτσετε να συζητήσετε το κατά πόσο μπορείς να αιτηθείς αποζημίωση 
2. Να κάνεις την καταγγελία σου (με το αίτημα αποζημίωσης εφόσον το προτείνει ο δικηγόρος) και στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή και στο ΙΝΚΑ.

----------


## TDM_900

Αυτή την επιστολή την έστειλα στην ΝΟ TELECOMS στις 11/04/07 και ακόμα ΚΑΜΜΙΑ απάντηση.


ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ

Αθήνα, 11 Απριλίου 2007

Πρός: 
1) ΟΝ Telecoms
Κύριοι,
Η επιστολή μου αυτή έχει να κάνει με την από 13/02/2007 Αίτηση Συνδρομής για Οικιακούς Πελάτες στην Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία Τηλεπικοινωνιών ON TELECOMS.
Για να ολοκληρωθεί λοιπόν αυτή η αίτηση έπρεπε να συμπληρώσω και να στείλω τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα τα οποία είναι:

1) Αίτηση Συνδρομής για Οικιακούς Πελάτες
2) Αίτηση προς ΟΤΕ για Φορητότητα Αριθμού
3) Εξουσιοδότηση προς την εταιρεία ON TELECOMS για να προβεί στις    
    απαραίτητες ενέργειες 
4) Φωτοτυπίες : Ταυτότητας , Λογαριασμού ΟΤΕ και Εκκαθαριστικού Σημειώματος       
     από την Εφορία 

Αφού λοιπόν ολοκλήρωσα την αυτή διαδικασία ζήτησα από τον εκπρόσωπο της εταιρείας να με ενημερώσει για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η συνδρομή μου.
Η απάντηση ήταν : ΣΕ 20 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ.
Αρχίζοντας λοιπόν να μετράω από την επόμενη ημέρα 14/02/2007 κατέληξα στην ημερομηνία 14/04/2007 ως πιθανή ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.
Από την επομένη κιόλας ημέρα που πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία οι υπάλληλοι της τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης με ενημέρωσαν ότι το σύστημα έχει ως εξής.
Παραλαμβάνουμε περί το τέλος της λήξης των 20 εργάσιμων ημερών τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό , Μιλάμε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη (αν προκύψει κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα ) και τέλος η εταιρεία προχωρεί στην ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού και των παροχών.
Εγώ λοιπόν τον εξοπλισμό τον έλαβα στις 28 Μαρτίου 2007 , δηλαδή αισίως έχουμε φτάσει τις 31 εργάσιμες ημέρες και ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν έχω ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ. 
Και σαν να μην έφταναν ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ.
Από την Πέμπτη 29 Μαρτίου 2007 . . . . . ΝΕΚΡΩΣΕ και το τηλέφωνο της οικίας μου.
Τότε ξανά επικοινώνησα με την εταιρεία και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έτσι πρέπει να γίνει για να πραγματοποιηθεί η μεταφορά μου από τον ΟΤΕ στην ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι την Παρασκευή 30 Μαρτίου 2007 θα ήταν όλα ΟΚ !!
Αφού πέρασε και η Πέμπτη και η Παρασκευή και Σαββατοκύριακο δεν πίστευα ότι μπορεί να με εξυπηρετήσει κανείς , ξανακάλεσα την Μ. Δευτέρα 2 Απριλίου 2007 (34η εργάσιμη ημέρα από την ημερομηνία της αίτησης) για να μάθω γιατί δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα η ενεργοποίηση και γιατί δεν έχω ακόμα τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι μου. 


Τότε με ενημέρωσαν ότι πιθανόν το πρόβλημα να είναι από τον ΟΤΕ λόγω του ότι είναι μεγάλος ο όγκος των αιτήσεων και εμμέσως πλην σαφώς μου δώσανε να καταλάβω ότι ο ΟΤΕ τους σαμποτάρει κιόλας καθυστερώντας τις συνδέσεις και δημιουργώντας τους τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τους συνδρομητές τους.
Ζήτησα να μιλήσω με την τεχνική υποστήριξη ..... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιον επικεφαλή , προϊστάμενο , διευθυντή , κάποιον τέλος πάντων που θα μου έλεγε υπεύθυνα  ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ..... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Τότε απείλησα ότι θα ζητήσω την ακύρωση της αίτησης (μήπως και τους ταρακουνήσω λίγο) ..... αλλά και πάλι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Την Μ. Πέμπτη 5 Απριλίου 2007 (37η εργάσιμη ημέρα από την ημερομηνία της αίτησης) , ξανακάλεσα και τους είπα ότι μου έχουν δημιουργήσει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό και μου απάντησαν ότι την Μ. Παρασκευή το πρόβλημα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ θα έχει λυθεί.
Από τότε και αφού πέρασε και το ΑΓΙΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ και η Δευτέρα που είναι αργία επικοινώνησα πάλι μαζί τους εχτές και ενημέρωσα ότι αν δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι σήμερα ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 11 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2007 και ώρα 12:00 , θα προβώ σε αυτή την επιστολή την οποία θα στείλω , εκτός από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες και στα ΜΜΕ για ενημέρωση των ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΩΝ.

Σήμερα λοιπόν κλείνουν:
57 ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΑΚΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ή αλλιώς 
40 ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ από την ημερομηνία της αίτησης και ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ και 
14 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ.

Παρακαλώ του υπεύθυνους για όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία να αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους ΚΑΙ ακόμα περισσότερο αυτούς που είναι από το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ υπεύθυνοι για να ελέγχουν αυτούς που μας ταλαιπωρούν να προχωρήσουν στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες ώστε ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ.


*Φυσικά τους ενημέρωσα ότι αν δεν γίνει κάτι θα στείλω την επιστολή αυτή και στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ και στα ΜΜΕ και όχι μόνο δεν ίδρωσε το αυτάκι τους αλλά ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ*


ΣΙΔΕΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

----------


## yiapap

Αυτά για τον κακό ΟΤΕ μπορεί να ισχύουν μπορεί και να μην ισχύουν. Εσύ όμως οφείλεις να τα αγνοείς επειδικτικά. 
Εσύ δεν έχει κάνει καμμιά αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, μόνο στον εναλλακτικό πάροχο. Συνεπώς αυτός είναι ΠΛΗΡΩΣ υπεύθυνος για οτιδήποτε σου συμβαίνει. Αν και εφόσον υπάρχει θέμα αποζημίωσης τότε εσύ θα τη ζητήσεις από την On Telecoms και ας πάει αυτή μετά να κυνηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ για να αποζημιωθεί με τη σειρά της.
Επιτέλους αυτή η καραμέλα όλων των εναλλακτικών που κατηγορούν τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά ταυτόχρονα (με εξαίρεση την Tellas) δεν κινούνται δικαστικά εναντίον του (γιατί άραγε :Wink: , πρέπει να τελειώσει!

----------


## Jazzer

Στη δική μου περίπτωση καταγγελίας και άσκησης δικαιώματος υπαναχώρησης,
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87780
η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή τους κάλεσε εγγράφως και εντός 10 ημερών να απαντήσουν σε αυτή, με αποτέλεσμα να με καλέσει ο τεχνικός δ/ντής της εταιρίας, να μιλήσουμε 27 ολόκληρα λεπτά, αλλά τελικά να εμμείνω στην αρχική μου απόφαση για τους γνωστούς λόγους, αφού δεν έβγαλα άκρη...
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ ζητώντας νέο αριθμό, προκειμένου να αποφύγω το γολγοθά νέας φορητότητας και λαμβάνοντας conn-x σε 24 ώρες.
Για αυτό όσοι έχετε προβλήματα με την ΟΝ, μη διστάζετε καθόλου να απαιτήσετε τα δικαιώματά σας !!

----------


## TDM_900

Αυτό κι αν είναι για γέλια.
Σε ερώτηση προς την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της ΝΟ TELECOMS σχετικά με το αν δεν τους πειράζει που θα γίνουν τόσες πολλές και μαζικές ακυρώσεις αιτήσεων η απάντηση ήταν :
για κάθε έναν που φεύγει , αντιστοιχούν τρείς με τέσσερις που έρχονται.
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  ι 


Τελικά ή στραβός είν' ο γυαλός 
ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό κι αν είναι για γέλια.
> Σε ερώτηση προς την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της ΝΟ TELECOMS σχετικά με το αν δεν τους πειράζει που θα γίνουν τόσες πολλές και μαζικές ακυρώσεις αιτήσεων η απάντηση ήταν :
> για κάθε έναν που φεύγει , αντιστοιχούν τρείς με τέσσερις που έρχονται.
>       ι 
> 
> 
> Τελικά ή στραβός είν' ο γυαλός 
> ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε


Έτσι είναι. Το πρόβλημά τους θα ξεκινήσει όταν για κάθε έναν που έρχεται θα φεύγουν και τρεις με τεσσερις. Δεν μπορώ να μαντέψω αν αυτό θα γίνει, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω διόλου μα διόλου απίθανο αν και εφόσον υπάρχουν και άλλοι εναλλακτικοί ή αν κάνει καμμιά μαγική κίνηση ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## wolfy

> Αυτό κι αν είναι για γέλια.
> Σε ερώτηση προς την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της ΝΟ TELECOMS σχετικά με το αν δεν τους πειράζει που θα γίνουν τόσες πολλές και μαζικές ακυρώσεις αιτήσεων η απάντηση ήταν :
> για κάθε έναν που φεύγει , αντιστοιχούν τρείς με τέσσερις που έρχονται.
>       ι 
> 
> 
> Τελικά ή στραβός είν' ο γυαλός 
> ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε


Το θέμα όμως έιναι μέχρι πότε θα έρχονται νεοι πελάτες?? Τόσοι δυσαρεστημένοι πρώην πελάτες συν τα δεκάδες παράπονα που ακούγονται σε διάφορα φόρα μπορούν να επειρεάσουν αρκετό κόσμο. Και επειδή αυτή η κατάσταση έχει *γεωμετρική πρόοδο εναντία στην ΟΝ* (ας πρόσεχε) δηλαδή οι 2 δυσαρεστημένοι θα το πούν σε 4 φίλους οι 4 φίλοι που τώρα γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα θα το πουν σε 8 άλλους φίλους και πάει λέγοντας.... Και επειδή έχουν μπει πολλοί παίκτες στο παιχνίδι και η πίτα είναι μοιρασμένη, δύσκολα  ή ΟΝ θα πιάσει τα νούμερα που θέλει. Το ΟΝομα που έκανε η εταιρία, δυστυχώς για αυτήν, ειναι κακό.

Το μόνο που την σώζει την ΟΝ, άποψη  μου φυσικά, είναι το να βγουν επίσημα οι ιθύνοντες και να ζητήσουν συγνώμη από όλους όσους ταλαιπώρησαν (εφόσον δεν μπορούν προς το παρόν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο ουσιαστικό) Αν το είχαν κάνει αυτό, θα έριχναν πολλούς στο φιλότιμο, κρατώντας αρκετούς πρώην πελάτες που τωρα κουνάνε το μαντήλι στην ΟΝ. 

Επίσης σε μια χώρα σαν την Ελλάδα που η πειρατεία είναι συνυφασμένη με την κουλτούρα του Έλληνα (όλα τσάμπα δλδ) η παρεμπόδιση της ασκήσεως αυτού του εθνικού μας σπόρ, download, p2p, torrents ktl,  είναι χαζή και ως εκ τούτου δεν ταιριάζει με τον ένδοξο Ελληνικό πολιτισμό μας....το κλείδωμα των θυρών, λοιπόν, στο εξωτερικό μπορεί να πιάνει, εδώ όμως είναι Βαλκάνια, Ελλάδα.......
 :Clap:

----------


## Jazzer

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε wolfy. Εμείς οι Έλληνες είμαστε λιγότερο ανεκτικοί στην κοροιδία απ ότι ενδεχομένως άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι. Πάντως μια δημόσια συγνώμη από την ΟΝ θα της έδινε πολλούς πόντους, σε σχέση με τις "ομιχλώδεις" απαντήσεις της στην καταγγελία μας... :Thumb down:

----------


## A_gamer

+1.Αν ήταν εξυπνότεροι και λιγότερο ξεροκέφαλοι και περήφανοι, θα είχαν υποχωρήσει, έτσι θα σώζωνταν.Όμως...
Όσο για τα ports, τα p2p είναι μόνο ένα μέρος του προβλήματος, μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα προγράμματα/υπηρεσίες που το χρειάζονται - τουλάχιστον να επέτρεπαν UPnP.

----------


## vagskarm

Το αν θα υποχωρούσαν, εξαρτήθηκε από τις ακυρώσεις. Εμαθα μέσω συναδέλφου, που γνωρίζει στρέλεχος της OFF ότι είχαν περίπου 350 ακυρώσεις, ενώ έχουν ήδη 1500 ενεργοποιημένους και άλλους 1000 προς ενεργοποίηση. Οι ακυρώσεις ήταν πολύ λιγότερες από όσες είχαν προβλέψει, γι αυτό και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Αν οι ακυρώσεις ήταν πολύ περισσότερες τότε ίσως και να γινόταν κάποια αλλαγή.

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω ότι οι 350 ακυρώσεις δε θα αυξηθούν περισσότερο. Αντιθέτως με τους νέους πελάτες που θα ξεπεράσουν τους 2500 χιλιάδες...Θα δείτε...

----------


## vagskarm

Κι εγώ αυτό βλέπω avesalom

----------


## Jazzer

> Νομίζω ότι οι 350 ακυρώσεις δε θα αυξηθούν περισσότερο. Αντιθέτως με τους νέους πελάτες που θα ξεπεράσουν τους 2500 χιλιάδες...Θα δείτε...


Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσους πελάτες θα προσελκύσει η ΟΝ και η κάθε εταιρία, αλλά πόσοι θα παραμείνουν μετά το πρώτο έτος. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αν τελικά αρχίσει το νέο Ruo να εφαρμόζεται πιστά, θα είναι πλέον πολύ πιο εύκολο να αλλάξεις πάροχο και βέβαια πολύς κόσμος έχει αρχίσει και απαιτεί τα αυτονόητα...

----------


## vagskarm

Αυτό που είναι δυσκολότερο να μετρηθεί είναι το πόσους πιθανούς πελάτες έχασαν από αυτήν τνη ιστορία. Jazzer, έχεις δίκιο, μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο θα φανούν πολλά.

----------


## Silent Air

Προσωπικα εχω αποτρεψει τρεις φιλους απο το να κανουν αιτηση ενημερωνοντας τους για τα προβληματα (ρουτερ κλπ), οποτε δεν ειναι μονο τα 350 ατομα, αλλα και οι πιθανοι μελλοντικοι πελατες οι οποιοι ποτε δεν θα πανε!

----------


## kennyyy

> Το αν θα υποχωρούσαν, εξαρτήθηκε από τις ακυρώσεις. Εμαθα μέσω συναδέλφου, που γνωρίζει στρέλεχος της OFF ότι είχαν περίπου 350 ακυρώσεις, ενώ έχουν ήδη 1500 ενεργοποιημένους και άλλους 1000 προς ενεργοποίηση. Οι ακυρώσεις ήταν πολύ λιγότερες από όσες είχαν προβλέψει, γι αυτό και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Αν οι ακυρώσεις ήταν πολύ περισσότερες τότε ίσως και να γινόταν κάποια αλλαγή.


Αναλογία 1:3 σε ακυρώσεις / ενεργοποιήσεις προσωπικά μου φαίνεται πολύ υψηλό..Ο λόγος είναι ότι αν υπάρχουν 350 ακυρώσεις είναι πολύ πιθανό πολλοί ακόμα να είναι αρκετά εώς πολύ δυσαρεστημένοι απλά να μην έχουν φτάσει το όριο της ακύρωσης!..
Όλοι αυτοί θα το σκεφτούν διπλά μετά τον 1ο χρόνο και ειδικά αν υπάρξει ανταγωνιστικό πακέτο εκείνη την περίοδο.

----------


## vagskarm

Σήμερα ενημέρωσα έναν συνάδελφο, που είχε κάνει αίτηση ενεργοποίησης, για το τι συμβαίνει και μάλλον αύριο θα έχουν άλλη μία ακύρωση.

----------


## odyssesaevo

Παιδιά γεια σας και από εμένα.Νέος στην παρέα σας, πιο φρέσκος δε γίνεται.
Στο ψητό λοιπόν.
Εχω βγάλει τα ματάκια μου δυο ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε όλοι σας. Μου έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα με αυτά που διαβάζω. Και αυτο γιατί μόλις σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην ON παρασυρόμμενος από τη λήξη της προσφοράς των 35 ευρώ/μήνα. Ξύπνα κορόιδο είπα στν ευατό μόλις άρχιζα να διαβάζω τα topics.
Αυριο κιόλας την ακυρώνω.
 :Worthy:  
1000 ευχαριστώ
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδιά γεια σας και από εμένα.Νέος στην παρέα σας, πιο φρέσκος δε γίνεται.
> Στο ψητό λοιπόν.
> Εχω βγάλει τα ματάκια μου δυο ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε όλοι σας. Μου έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα με αυτά που διαβάζω. Και αυτο γιατί μόλις σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην ON παρασυρόμμενος από τη λήξη της προσφοράς των 35 ευρώ/μήνα. Ξύπνα κορόιδο είπα στν ευατό μόλις άρχιζα να διαβάζω τα topics.
> Αυριο κιόλας την ακυρώνω.
>  
> 1000 ευχαριστώ


Καλωσήλθες φίλε odyssesaevo. :Smile:   Παρόλο που είμαι από αυτούς που ταλαιπωρήθηκαν πολύ από την ΟΝ, δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω να ακυρώσεις ή να παραμείνεις, αφού είναι καθαρά δική σου απόφαση. Σε περίπτωση πάντως που αποφασίσεις να ακυρώσεις, τσέκαρε Net One ή Forthnet αν σε καλύπτουν, καθώς τα πακέτα τους είναι αρκετά καλά.

----------


## Avvocato

> Παιδιά γεια σας και από εμένα.Νέος στην παρέα σας, πιο φρέσκος δε γίνεται.
> Στο ψητό λοιπόν.
> Εχω βγάλει τα ματάκια μου δυο ώρες τώρα να διαβάζω για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζετε όλοι σας. Μου έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα με αυτά που διαβάζω. Και αυτο γιατί μόλις σήμερα έκανα τηλεφωνική αίτηση στην ON παρασυρόμμενος από τη λήξη της προσφοράς των 35 ευρώ/μήνα. Ξύπνα κορόιδο είπα στν ευατό μόλις άρχιζα να διαβάζω τα topics.
> Αυριο κιόλας την ακυρώνω.
>  
> 1000 ευχαριστώ


φιλε φροντησε να κανεις την ακυρωση εγγραφως και φυσικα να κοινοποιησεις την αιτηση ακυρωσης στην ΕΕΤΤ, γιατι μπορει τυχαι να χαθει απο το φαξ τους

----------


## dimitris_74

κανα νεο απο τους επίσημους φορείς ειχαμε?

----------


## odyssesaevo

> φιλε φροντησε να κανεις την ακυρωση εγγραφως και φυσικα να κοινοποιησεις την αιτηση ακυρωσης στην ΕΕΤΤ, γιατι μπορει τυχαι να χαθει απο το φαξ τους


Δεν έχω υπογράψει τίποτα από τα pdf έντυπα που μου έστειλαν με e-mail, οπότε έγγραφη ακύρωση δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται. Πρέπει να σας πώ ότι η μία αίτηση γράφει στο κάτω μέρος με αστερίσκο "Αποδέχομαι όλους τους όρους μπλα μπλα μπλα που αναφέρονται στην πίσω σελίδα του εντύπου", την οποία και ποτέ δεν έχω λάβει.  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## sfoligr

rokko ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ. ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΙς ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ. ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ----1)ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΠΙΝΤΣΕΑΡ ΠΧ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΟ. ΕΓΩ ΣΕ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 25 ΓΙΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ.... 2)ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΑ8ΕΡΑ ΜΕ 630 ΚΙΛΟ ΑΝΑ ΔΕΥΤ. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΟΥΤΩΣ Ι ΑΛΛΩς. ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΛΙΟΝ. 3) ΑΥΡΙΟ 8Α ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΠΒΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ Τ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ USERNAME ΚΑΙ PASSWORDS...

----------


## rokko74

Φίλε sfol αν δουλεύουν όλα ρολόι με το modem τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπεις με το βρωμορούτερ τους......

Είναι κάτι που το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς πάντως.....

Ας μας πει κάποιος με σιγουριά.....το remote desktop δουλεύει με modem?

Γιατί από όσο θυμάμαι τα τορεντάδικα δουλεύουν μιά χαρά με το modem...

----------


## sfoligr

παιδια 8ελω βοη8εια. για καποιο λογο που δε γνωριζω δε μπορω να μπω  στο site rapidshare.com----δε μπορω να μπω κα8ολου. στο rapidshare.de μπαινω κανονικοτατα. τι μπορει να φταιει? αυτο συμβαινει απο χτες. (postaro εδω τι συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνεβη αυτο απο την ontelecoms.)

----------


## apok

> παιδια 8ελω βοη8εια. για καποιο λογο που δε γνωριζω δε μπορω να μπω  στο site rapidshare.com----δε μπορω να μπω κα8ολου. στο rapidshare.de μπαινω κανονικοτατα. τι μπορει να φταιει? αυτο συμβαινει απο χτες. (postaro εδω τι συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνεβη αυτο απο την ontelecoms.)


το " θ " ειναι στο " u "

----------


## rokko74

> το " θ " ειναι στο " u "



???????

----------


## apok

> ???????


Δες το ποστ του φιλου και *θ*α καταλάβεις ( και οχι *8*α καταλάβεις  :Wink:  )

----------


## rokko74

> Δες το ποστ του φιλου και *θ*α καταλάβεις ( και οχι *8*α καταλάβεις  )


Σε βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικό....Ο Μπαμπινιώτης είσαι?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sfoligr

οκ. ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη που χρησιμοποιώ περίεργους τρόπους γραφής. είναι εύκολο να μου πει κάποιος τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## lewton

> Σε βρίσκω λίγο υπερβολικό....Ο Μπαμπινιώτης είσαι?


Καλό είναι να βοηθάμε.

----------


## sfoligr

μήπως φταίει η ip μου? νομιζω οτι τωρα με την on εχω σταθερη ip. αλλη ιδέα κανείς?

----------


## polo_cult

Μπορεί  να φταίει ο dns της ON.

Δοκίμασε http://195.122.131.250/

----------


## sfoligr

ισως...... τι να σου πω........ dns=? τωρα βρισκομαι σε αλλο υπολογιστη και δε μπορω να το τσεκαρω. σε ευχαριστω παντως

δε ξερω τι συμβαινει. μπηκε μετα απο πολλες ωρες,κατεβασε για περιπου 5 λεπτα και μετα ξανακλειδωθηκε. δε μπορω να μπω καν στη διευθυνση που μου εδωσες και μου λεει να ελενξω τη γραμμη του ιντερνετ.............

----------


## Ftou

Είχα πει ότι δεν θα ξαναγράψω από τότε που έγινε το ραντεβού και ύστερα, και φάνηκε ότι απευθύνονται σε ...... Τους έχεσα και αποχώρησα. Αν θυμάστε έλεγα ότι είμαι και από τους τυχερούς επειδή πρόλαβα να ακυρώσω πριν καν ενεργοποιηθώ. Αχαχαχαχα
Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, και ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους ανθρώπους, δεν περιγράφονται. Από τότε περιμένω να έρθει το κουριερ τους. Τηλ φαχ μαιλ για απενεργοποίηση που μια φαινόταν στο σύστημα μια όχι ανάλογα τον υπάλληλο και απενεργοποίηση και κουριερ πουθενά.  :Evil:  
Δεν έφτανε αυτό πριν μια εβδομάδα λαμβάνω λογαριασμό από αυτούς που αφαιρώντας τα 60Ε  βρίσκομαι να τους χρεωστάω και 20Ε.  :Thinking:   (Μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν με ενεργοποίησαν ούτε δευτερόλεπτο, γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους ενέκρινε την φορητοτητα λόγο τοθ μσν Νο που είχα).
Ε μια εβδομάδα τώρα παίρνω τηλέφωνο, προσπαθώντας να μην ξεσπάσω στα παιδιά του CC, δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα, και ακόμα περιμένω να με καλέσουν, να βρουν τους υπεύθυνους αφού σε μας δεν δίνουν κανέναν, να δουν τι γίνετε με την χρέωση, να δουν ποοτεε θα έρθει το κουριερ να πάρει πίσω τον εξοπλισμό κλπ. κάτι ξέρει ο λαός μας που έβγαλε την παροιμία και κερατάς και ...χρεωμένος  :RTFM:

----------


## zio21

Λοιπόν παιδιά ..Εδώ και πολύ καιρο περιμένω να ενεργοποιήση η ON της υπηρεσίες της (απο 4 Απριλίου έχω τον εξοπλισμό)
Στις 3 Μαίου μου κόψανε το τηλέφωνο και αυτό ηταν ........!!!!!!
Καταφερα αντί για 3play Νοplay ATTALL ούτε τηλέφωνο......
Την δευτέρα ήρθε το εξωτερικό συνεργείο να δει την γραμμη ... εγώ ελειπα για καλή τους τύχη απο το σπίτι και αφήσαν ένα χαρτι DEADLINE και έφυγαν
Επικοινώνησα με ON και Κάθε μέρα μου λένε πως πρέπει να έρθει εξωτερικό συνεργείο.. Στέλνουν  mail να έρθει 3 μέρες τώρα και οι τεχνικοί δεν το λαμβάνουν μου λένε πειτε στην ΟΝ να ξανα στείλει ....

Ρε παιδιά λέω στειλτε το σε μενα να το στείλω εγώ με περιστερι αν είναι ποιο γρήγορα θα φτάσει
Χθες τους έβρισα και απλα πάλι περιμένω για τηλ ....που ποτε δεν έχουν πάρει ως τώρα 2 μήνες μετά ......ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΧΡΕΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ???

Τι να κάνω ακούω συμβουλές

----------


## wolfy

Ζήτησε να διακόψεις και τότε ίσως σε πάρουν ή μάλλον έρθουν οι τεχνικοί... Αν και τότε δεν γίνει τίποτα, πήγαινε αλλού. Η netone ενεργοποιεί πολύ γρήγορα τους πελάτες της. Σε 7 εργάσιμες!!!!!

----------


## elkal

Ακουστε λοιπον ενα καλο :Thumb down:  

Ειχα κανει την αιτηση στην ΟΝ πριν πολυ καιρο κ ακυρωσα . Δεν υπεγραψα τπτ ουτε παρελαβα εξοπλισμο.

Αποφασισα λοιπον να παω Vivodi.

Τη Δευτερα 7/5 ξαφνικα δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο στο σπιτι. Το ψαχνω στον ΟΤΕ κ τελικα ανακαλυπτω οτι ειχε γινει φορητοτητα απο τον ΟΤΕ στην ΟΝ. :Shocked:  

Για να μη γραφω πολλα ... αυτη τη στιγμη τηλεφωνο ΔΕΝ εχω, η γραμμη μου εχει φυγει απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα ΔΕΝ εχω συνδεθει στο δικτυο της ΟΝ αφου ζητησα ακυρωση.

Η μονη λυση λοιπον ... για να μην ξανακανω αιτηση συνδεσης στον ΟΤΕ κ μετα η vivodi ξανακανει αιτηση φορητοτητας ... ειναι να παρει τη γραμμη μου η ΟΝ.

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κανεις τους δεν ξερει εαν θα εχω τηλεφωνο ή οχι αφου δεν θεωρουμαι ενεργοποιημενος χρηστης. Μου ειπαν οτι κανονικα επρεπε να εχω συνδεθει στην ΟΝ μεχρι σημερα αλλα και στον ΟΤΕ και στην ΟΝ η γραμμη μου φαινεται σε κατασταση αναμονης φορητοτας.

ΠΟΥ ειναι λοιπον η γραμμη  μου :Confused:   .... μου φαινεται θα τη καταργησω εντελως κ θα παρω ενα νεο νουμερο απο τη vivodi

----------


## cnp5

Τελικά πήραμε καμία απάντηση από τις ανεξάρτητες αρχές... ή η απάντηση της On τους κάλυψε!! >:

----------


## BKORON64

Απ’ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει καμμιά εξέλιξη. Έχουμε σιχαθεί την ΟΝ και τις αρμόδιες αρχές που  μας γράφουν εκεί που δεν παίρνει μελάνι όλους τους ταλαίπωρους που πίστεψαν σε μια νέα εποχή για την ευρυζωνικότητα. Μπορείτε ίσως να μας κοινοποιήσετε τους αριθμούς πρωτοκόλλων της καταγγελίας στις αρμόδιες αρχές για μπορούν όσοι έχουν υπογράψει την καταγγελία να τους παίνουν τηλέφωνο και να ρωτούν για την πορεία της.Ίσως έτσι κάποια στιγμή να πάρουμε απάντηση.(ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ PSYX ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ) :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## xxmp

Εγώ από την παρασκευή έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ ενώ πριν στο lineage μπορούσα να ανοίξω τουλάχιστον 4 client σε4 κάθε υπολογιστή μου τώρα έχω 3 υπολογιστές στο ίντερνετ και ανοίγω μόνο 1 client συνολικά σε όλους τους υπολογιστές.Τι έγινε απότομα μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς ?Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ώστε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Nikolas1980

Ρε παιδά μια ερωτηση γιατι μολις εβαλα κ εγω ΟΝ.Ειμαι φανατικος multipayer gamer και εχω κολλημα με το Company of Herοes(P2P). Χρησιμοποιει τις 6112 kai 30275 ports. Θα εχω προβλημα με αυτο και γενικοτερα με τα multiplayer games?

Και κατι αλλο....Γνωριζει κανεις εαν θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω το μοντεμ μου(Tornado 800 Cooperjet) για να παιζω multiplayer και να συνδεω παλι μετα το ρουτερ της ΟΝ για τις υπολοιπες υπηρεσιες της ?? :Sad:

----------


## wolfy

> Ρε παιδά μια ερωτηση γιατι μολις εβαλα κ εγω ΟΝ.Ειμαι φανατικος multipayer gamer και εχω κολλημα με το Company of Herοes(P2P). Χρησιμοποιει τις 6112 kai 30275 ports. Θα εχω προβλημα με αυτο και γενικοτερα με τα multiplayer games?
> 
> Και κατι αλλο....Γνωριζει κανεις εαν θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω το μοντεμ μου(Tornado 800 Cooperjet) για να παιζω multiplayer και να συνδεω παλι μετα το ρουτερ της ΟΝ για τις υπολοιπες υπηρεσιες της ??


Σου αρέσουν τα οnline games και έβαλες ΟΝ? Ετοιμάσου να χορέψεις και σει καρσιλαμά φίλε.... 

 Τα pings της ΟΝ είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα.... Όσο για τα πορτς με το πιρρέλι θα έχεις σίγουρα αυξημένο Latency σε σχέση με ένα άλλο ξεκλείδωτο ρούτερ, εφόσον οι κλειστές πόρτες δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο online gaming ..... 

To αλλο ρούτερ, Tornado 800 Cooperjet, δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρεται με ον....

----------


## davant3

Παιδιά καλησπέρα...Κι εγω είμαι ένα απτα θύματα αυτ'ης της εταιρείας...Ειχα δοκιμάσει να βάλω το Netgear DG834 V3 δουλευε μια χαρά απο θέμα ports, αλλά έκανε αρκετά disconnects και δεν ειχα live TV (μονο on rec και on cinema)...Αν ειναι να μπαινουμε σε ολη αυτή τη διαδικασία για να μπορουμε να κανουμε τη δουλειά μας τοτε τι να πω πια?  Εδω η κατασταση εχει φτασει σε επιπεδο εκμεταλλευσης, καταπατησης των προσωπικων δεδομενων και φασισμου!! Οποτε γουσταρουν μπορουν να μπουν στο ρουτερ του καθε χρηστη (ειτε εχουμε βαλει δικα μας username & password ειτε οχι), μας επιβαλλουν ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ποιες πορτες θα ειναι κλειστες, και αν απαιτήσουμε να μας τις ανοιξουν μας λενε οτι η μονη λυση ειναι το on office που δεν εχει τζαμπα (λεμε τωρα....οκ...0.09 cents/τηλεφώνημα για οσο μιλησεις) τηλεφωνήματα ουτε τηλεοραση και εχει κ υψηλότερο παγιο.

Αν εγω τωρα θελήσω να φυγω απτην on θα χρεωθώ για κατι? δε θυμαμαι τι ελεγε το συμβολαιο...

Τι διαδικασία θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσω?

Θυμαμαι οτι ειχα ρωτησει τη forthnet και ελεγε οτι δεν μπορουν να με κανουν συνδρομητη σε εκεινους αν ειμαι στην on. Πρεπει να γυρισω στον οτε και μετα να κανω αιτηση.. Δηλαδη πρεπει να μπω σε ολη αυτη τη διαδικασία??? Να γυριζω στον οτε να περιμενω ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον για ενεργοποιηση, να μην εχω ιντερνετ και ολα τα συναφη???

Σας παρακαλώ οποιος γνωριζει ας με διαφωτισει!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

Καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## Nikolas1980

> Σου αρέσουν τα οnline games και έβαλες ΟΝ? Ετοιμάσου να χορέψεις και σει καρσιλαμά φίλε.... 
> 
>  Τα pings της ΟΝ είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα.... Όσο για τα πορτς με το πιρρέλι θα έχεις σίγουρα αυξημένο Latency σε σχέση με ένα άλλο ξεκλείδωτο ρούτερ, εφόσον οι κλειστές πόρτες δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο online gaming ..... 
> 
> To αλλο ρούτερ, Tornado 800 Cooperjet, δεν ξέρω πως συμπεριφέρεται με ον....


Αδελφε 3μερες και μου παιζει μια χαρα!!! Και τα ping super,πολυ χαμηλα και προβημα συνδεσιμοτητας με αλλους χρηστες δεν εχω...

Και τα νεα σας τα ειπα??? Hμουν στα γραφεια της ΟΝ το πρωι και μιλησα με ενα φιλαρακι τεχνικο...Στις 15 του μηνα εχουν μιτιγκ για να αποφασισουν ποτε θα κυκλοφορησουν το νεο firmaware που θα επιτρεπει port forward..!!!!!!!

----------


## anthoula

> Στις 15 του μηνα εχουν μιτιγκ για να αποφασισουν ποτε θα κυκλοφορησουν το νεο firmaware που θα επιτρεπει port forward..!!!!!!!


Τρομερό ε... πρέπει να κάνουν meeting για τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή, πράγματα που άλλοι ISPs τα παρέχουν εδώ και χρόνια... που να τους βάλεις και τίποτα δύσκολο δηλαδή... :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

> Αδελφε 3μερες και μου παιζει μια χαρα!!! Και τα ping super,πολυ χαμηλα και προβημα συνδεσιμοτητας με αλλους χρηστες δεν εχω...
> 
> Και τα νεα σας τα ειπα??? Hμουν στα γραφεια της ΟΝ το πρωι και μιλησα με ενα φιλαρακι τεχνικο...Στις 15 του μηνα εχουν μιτιγκ για να αποφασισουν ποτε θα κυκλοφορησουν το νεο firmaware που θα επιτρεπει port forward..!!!!!!!


Στις 15/7 θα γίνει meeting για να αποφασίσουν ΠΟΤΕ θα κυκλοφορήσουν το firmware? Καλό χειμώνα παιδιά... :Mad:

----------


## Avvocato

αντε να συνεχισουν να κοροιδευουν τον κοσμο κι αλλο..... :Thumb down: 

Και οι καημενοι οι χρηστες περιμεεεεενουν

----------


## wolfy

> Αδελφε 3μερες και μου παιζει μια χαρα!!! Και τα ping super,πολυ χαμηλα και προβημα συνδεσιμοτητας με αλλους χρηστες δεν εχω...
> 
> Και τα νεα σας τα ειπα??? Hμουν στα γραφεια της ΟΝ το πρωι και μιλησα με ενα φιλαρακι τεχνικο...Στις 15 του μηνα εχουν μιτιγκ για να αποφασισουν ποτε θα κυκλοφορησουν το νεο firmaware που θα επιτρεπει port forward..!!!!!!!


Kαλά όταν δοκιμάσεις να παίξεις σε ελληνικό σέρβερ θα δεις την γλύκα....

όσο για το πότε θα δώσουν το νέο fw, απλά το έχουν κουράσει τόσο το θέμα που έχει καταντήσει αηδία....
 :Evil: 

Σήμερα στις 2:00 το πρωι που τσέκαρα δεν έιχα τηλ. και ιντερνέτ και όταν τους πήρα και τους είπα ότι είμαι περιοχή Μαρούσι μου είπαν ότι κάτι κάνουν οι τεχνικοί και όλη  η περιοχή δεν έχει ουτε τηλ ούτε ιντερνετ

----------


## Nikolas1980

> Kαλά όταν δοκιμάσεις να παίξεις σε ελληνικό σέρβερ θα δεις την γλύκα....
> 
> όσο για το πότε θα δώσουν το νέο fw, απλά το έχουν κουράσει τόσο το θέμα που έχει καταντήσει αηδία....
> 
> 
> Σήμερα στις 2:00 το πρωι που τσέκαρα δεν έιχα τηλ. και ιντερνέτ και όταν τους πήρα και τους είπα ότι είμαι περιοχή Μαρούσι μου είπαν ότι κάτι κάνουν οι τεχνικοί και όλη  η περιοχή δεν έχει ουτε τηλ ούτε ιντερνετ


Αν βλεπεις το mail που σου στελνει η ΟΝ ειχαν ενημερωσει οτι θα κανουν αναβαθμιση.....




> Στις 15/7 θα γίνει meeting για να αποφασίσουν ΠΟΤΕ θα κυκλοφορήσουν το firmware? Καλό χειμώνα παιδιά...


Στις 15 ειναι το μιτιγκ αλλα οπως μου ειπε το φιλαρακι το πολυ μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα εχει κυκλοφορησει

----------


## nikosrr

Ακόμα με ταλαιπωρούν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι! :Thinking: 




> Kαλά όταν δοκιμάσεις να παίξεις σε ελληνικό σέρβερ θα δεις την γλύκα....
> 
> όσο για το πότε θα δώσουν το νέο fw, απλά το έχουν κουράσει τόσο το θέμα που έχει καταντήσει αηδία....
> 
> 
> Σήμερα στις 2:00 το πρωι που τσέκαρα δεν έιχα τηλ. και ιντερνέτ και όταν τους πήρα και τους είπα ότι είμαι περιοχή Μαρούσι μου είπαν ότι κάτι κάνουν οι τεχνικοί και όλη  η περιοχή δεν έχει ουτε τηλ ούτε ιντερνετ


Κλασσική βλάβη ONTELECOMS!

----------


## mpamparos

Μακαρι ρε μαγκες...

----------


## ZAfoddy

Γεια σας και από μένα!
Κάθισα και διάβασα όλο το thread στις 4 τα ξημερώματα γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι πάει για κλείσιμο η ΟΝ και θορυβήθηκα και είπα να το ψάξω το θέμα. Τώρα όμως που διάβασα το Forum ησύχασα, περίεργο ε;

Βασικά το πρόβλημα με την ενεργοποίηση το τράβηξα και εγώ μεγάλο λούκι.Γιατί καθημέρινες είμαι Χαλκίδα λόγο σπουδών και από εκεί το 801... δεν πιάνει αφήστε και ότι τα δημόσια τηλέφωνα είναι σε κακή κατάσταση.Τέλως πάντων πέρασα μεγάλο άγχος γιατί είχα τους δικούς μου να λαμβάνουν τα προβλήματα και εγώ να μην ξέρω τι να κάνω! Και να έιμαι συνέχεια έτοιμος μετά το μάθημα να πάρω το τρένο από Χαλκίδα για Μαρούσι.
Τελικά τα νούμερα έίναι :2 μήνες για ενεργοποίηση 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και 1 χωρίς Ιντερνετ. Η μία εβδομάδα χωρίς Ίντερνετ ενόχλησε περισσότερο ! Τα κινητά μας έχουν κάνει να ξεχνάμε τα σταθερα :P Έγινε η σύνδεση τέλως καλά όλα τελικά

Τώρα ο έγγαμος βιος είναι και αυτός δύσκολος αλλά δεν θέλω να μείνω χήρος. ελπίζω να μην κλείσει.

Τα προσωπικά μου προβλήματα είναι τα εξής:
1) Η σύνδεση πραγματικά τα σπάει αλλά είναι αρκετά ασταθής αλλά και η adsl έτσι δεν ήταν στην αρχή; Μήπως το ξεχνάτε; Γιατί δεν παίζει οι περισσότεροι εδώ θα είχαν adsl από τους πρώτους. Όταν είδα να κατεβάζει με 600Kilobyte/second φρίκαρα και ας δύναται ονομαστικά κάπου 1,1 εμένα μου αρκεί και σημειωτέων βλέπω μια σταθεροποίηση της σύνδεσης που φαίνεται και αλλού που θα σας πω πιο μετά.
Όσο για το τέστ να ξέρετε ότι και εμένα μου έβγαζε μισή τιμή αλλά όταν έβαλα Ethernet μου σκόραρε 9,300(άν και το τεστ χρησιμοποιεί τους σερβερ της οντελεκομς).
2)Γενικότερα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με τα μικρά έχει πρόβλημα κάτι σαν να τα αγνοεί, δηλαδή τα τραγούδια πολλές φορές δυσκολεύετε να τα κατεβάσει αλλά και εκεί έχει βελτιωθεί και κατέβασε 2-3 τραγούδια με 200~ το καθένα. Π.Χ κατεβάζω 700MB σε 15 λεπτά και ένα τραγούδι σε εξίσου 15 λεπτά άκυρο ε; :P
3) Τώρα όσον αφορά το gaming έιχα κάποια υψηλα latency στις πρώτες μέρες του wow αλλά τώρα χτυπάει 120ms(με adsl δεν κατέβαινε τα 230ms), το μόνο που με ενόχλησε αλλά μπορώ να ζήσω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω host πίστα dota στο warcraft αλλά ελπίζω να ανοίξουν τις πόρτες.
4) Η τηλεόραση έχει ακόμα προβλήματα.Τις πρώτες μέρες βασικά δεν βλεπόταν έκανε πολλά pixel ( δεν ξέρω πώς είναι ακριβώς η ορολογία) την τελευταία εβδομάδα δε, βελτιώθηκε αρκετά η ποιότητα αλλά θα προτιμήσω να δώ ANT1 άπό την τηλεόραση.Οι ταινιοθήκη της είναι μεγάλη αλλά δεν έχει επιτυχίες και τα κανάλια της είναι κάμμια 10αρια με ONREC (μπορείς να δείς οποιο προγραμμά παίχτηκε τις προηγούμενες 48 ώρες)και άλλα 10 ξένα χωρίς onrec .Επίσης όταν παίζει η τηλεόραση ή ένταση του τηλεφώνου είναι φρικτά χαμηλή αν και αυτό μπορεί να είναι  τεχνικό πρόβλημα που φτιάχνετε.
5)Όσον αφορά την ασφαλεία μου δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου που μπορούν να ελέγχουν τις κινήσεις μου, έτσι και αλλιώς όπως λένε και οι κοπελίες όταν τους κάνουν παρατήρηση ότι φαίνεται το βρακί τους απαντάνε "γιατί καλέ κλεμμένο τ'έχω",Πάντως νομίζω ότι όλοι οι service providers μπορούν να σε ελένξουν.


   Αν έβγαζα ένα τελικό συμπέρασμα από όλη μου την εμπειρία με την ΟΝ θα ήταν η παρακάτω:
Καλές υποδομές αλλά τρελά ανειδίκευτο προσωπικό,μέχρι αηδίας.Τρελαινόμουνα με το κλασσικό: "θα στείλουμε το αιτημά σας ","Επικοινωνούμε με ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα","δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα παραπάνω" και "μισό λεπτό να ρωτήσω τον συνεργάτη μου"
   Η υπηρεσία είναι ακόμα καινούρια και θέλει το χρόνο της για να γίνει δυνατή τα αποτελέσματα τα βλέπω ήδη στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές. Θυμάμαι το ADSL που έτρεχε κάποτε με 36 αλλά ήμουν και τυχερός που είχα βάλει οτενετ άλλοι έιχαν την μια μέρα 38 και την άλλη 8(βλέπε ξεκίνημα vivodi)
   τέλος είναι πολύ φθηνή κι ας χρεώνει 9 λεπτά την κλήση. στο πρώτο λογαριασμό μου ήρθε 45 ευρώ (είχε +6 ευρώ γιατί χρέώνουν κάθε 15 και ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 7) και άλλα 1,5 ευρώ περίπου για τις κλήσεις,Υπερφθηνο αν αναλογιστώ ότι έδινα 60 ευρώ μόνο για τα πάγια + 60 τουλάχιστον για την Τελλάς στα τηλέφωνα

Αυτά από εμένα,μπράβο που βρήκατε τα κένα ασφαλείας ελπίζω να τα βρίσκετε για να κάνετε την εταιρία καλύτερη, ελπίζω να μην πάει για κανένα κλείσιμο και να ορθοποδήσει και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει μια από τις καλύτερες εταιρίες

Υ.Γ:Άμα μου λέγανε να επιλέξω σύνδεση τώρα θα επέλεγα τα 8mbit του ΟΤΕ γιατί αυτή είναι η μόνη εταιρία που εμπιστεύομαι

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας

----------


## Nikolas1980

> Γεια σας και από μένα!
> Κάθισα και διάβασα όλο το thread στις 4 τα ξημερώματα γιατί κάποιος μου είπε ότι πάει για κλείσιμο η ΟΝ και θορυβήθηκα και είπα να το ψάξω το θέμα. Τώρα όμως που διάβασα το Forum ησύχασα, περίεργο ε;
> 
> Βασικά το πρόβλημα με την ενεργοποίηση το τράβηξα και εγώ μεγάλο λούκι.Γιατί καθημέρινες είμαι Χαλκίδα λόγο σπουδών και από εκεί το 801... δεν πιάνει αφήστε και ότι τα δημόσια τηλέφωνα είναι σε κακή κατάσταση.Τέλως πάντων πέρασα μεγάλο άγχος γιατί είχα τους δικούς μου να λαμβάνουν τα προβλήματα και εγώ να μην ξέρω τι να κάνω! Και να έιμαι συνέχεια έτοιμος μετά το μάθημα να πάρω το τρένο από Χαλκίδα για Μαρούσι.
> Τελικά τα νούμερα έίναι :2 μήνες για ενεργοποίηση 2 εβδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και 1 χωρίς Ιντερνετ. Η μία εβδομάδα χωρίς Ίντερνετ ενόχλησε περισσότερο ! Τα κινητά μας έχουν κάνει να ξεχνάμε τα σταθερα :P Έγινε η σύνδεση τέλως καλά όλα τελικά
> 
> Τώρα ο έγγαμος βιος είναι και αυτός δύσκολος αλλά δεν θέλω να μείνω χήρος. ελπίζω να μην κλείσει.
> 
> Τα προσωπικά μου προβλήματα είναι τα εξής:
> ...


Φιλαρακι μου καλο δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις με DAP τα αρχεια σου(radishare,megaupload,mp3 etc.) Εμενα με DAP το  download κλειδωνει στο 1.1 Μb

----------


## zatast

ε ρε γλεντια !! :Rock Band:  :Rock guitar:  :Thrasher:  :Rocker:  
αει καλαααααααααααα εχουμε ξεφυγει !!

----------


## cnp5

Μήπως θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε/κλειδώσουμε αυτό το θέμα, αφού η On Telecoms με το τελευταίο firmware update έδωσε λύση στο πρόβλημα του port forward, firewall κτλ;

----------


## EvilHawk

Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κλειδωθεί.

----------

